#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  بصبَّح عليـك !

## بنت مصر

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخوة والاخوات الغاليين/ أعضاء المنتدى الكرام


يسعد صباحكم جميعا ...
يارب تكونوا بكل خير وانا بصبح عليكم بهذه الكلمات القليلة






بالمرة بقا احب اقترح عليكم اقتراح يارب يعجبكم
وهو ان الموضوع دا يكون موضوع الصباح ..
يعني المشاركة في الموضوع تبقى الصبح بس
بحيث ان كل واحد يدخل يصبح بشرط يضيف
هدية للاعضاء مثلا 
آيه قرآنية .. أو حكمة .. أو نصيحة .. صورة  
أو اي حاجة انتوا عاوزينها تشاركوا بيها

يعني الموضوع دا حيكون زي تسجيل حضور صباحي ومعاه فائدة لينا كلنا




ها ايه رأيكم؟؟ 


اللي موافق يدخل ويحط هديته وصباحكم زي الفل


بسنت
*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

* صباح الخير يا بسنت
و صباح الخير يا أجمل أعضاء في أجمل منتدى

فكرة رائعة يا بسنت و أنا أول المؤيدين
و هديتي للجميع هي قصيدة نزار قباني ( صباحك سكر )


صباحك سكر 
نزار قباني 

إذا مر يوم. ولم أتذكر
به أن أقول:صباحك سكر ..
ورحت أخط كطفل صغير 
كلاماً غريباً على وجه دفتر
فلا تضجري من ذهولي و صمتي
ولا تحسبي أن شيأ تغير
فحين أنا.لاأقول :أحب..
فمعناه أني أحبك أكثر.
إذا جئتني ذات يوم بثوب
كعشب البحيرات..أخضر..أخضر
وشعرك ملقى على كتفيك 
كبحر..كأبعاد ليل مبعثر..
ورحت أعب دخاني بعمق
وأرشف حبر دواتي وأسكر
فلا تنعتيني بموت الشعور
ولا تحسبي أن قلبي تحجر
إذا ماجلست طويلا أمامي
كمملكة من عبير ومرمر
وأغمضت عن طيباتك عيني
وأهملت شكوى القميص المعطر
فلا تحسبيني أنني لا أراك
فبعض المواضيع بالذهن يبصر
ففي الظل يغدو لعطرك صوت
وتصبح أبعاد عينيك أكبر
أحبك فوق المحبة ...لكن
دعيني أراك كما أتصور

*

----------


## OMYA

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

صباح الفل  ::  


فكرة ممتازة

أضيف شيء بسيط....الساعة التي يتم فيها كتابة الموضوع....

أبدأ انا...الساعة دلوقت 11:28 (مش بدري قوي   ::  ) بتوقيت انجلترا...

انا هديتي فهي حديث الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام....أتدرون ما الغيبة؟قالوا:الله ورسوله اعلم.قال: ذكرك اخاك بما يكره قيل أفرأيت إن كان في أخي ما أقول؟
قال إن كان فيه ما تقول فقد اغتبته و إن لم يكن فيه فقد بهته.

----------


## بسمة أمل

*صباح الخير عليكم جميعا معكم بسمة امل من منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربى مصر  
اليوم الجو حار صباحا مائل للبرودة ليلا  
ودة فى بورسعيد مليش دعوة بباقى المدن والبلاد  

المهم اقولكم حاجة مفيدة بقى

  

أن أبا بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا رسول الله، علمني دعاء أدعو به في صلاتي. قال : (قل : اللهم إني ظلمت نفسي ظلما كثيرا، ولا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت، فاغفر لي من عندك مغفرة، إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم).
والسلام ختام  *

----------


## بنت مصر

*

صباح الفل على الجميع 
اسلام وأمية وبسمة
الف شكر على هذه المشاركات الرائعة  
أصبح عليكم وأقول لكم





لو دروبــي عنكــم بعيدة ..
ومشاركاتي ليست عديدة ..
محبــة أعــضــا ء اللؤلؤة  بقلبي أكـــيدة



بسنت

*

----------


## بنت بس عسولة

يا صباح الفل على كل اللي في المنتدى يارب تكونوا كلكم بخير و في احسن حال

طبعا اول حاجة بنقولها هيا الصبح 

الحمدلله الذي احيانا بعد ما اماتنا و اليه النشور  ::   ::

----------


## بنت مصر

*النهاردة حاصبح عليكم بخاطرة لذيذة جدا
قرأتها وعجبتني جدا وصباحكم فل* 
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

تزداد بعــــداً أزدد بك ولعــــاً 

أدنو منــك فتزدد منــــي بعداً 

أقترب منـــك فتصبح لي حلماً 

ألمسك بأناملي فتصيــر وهماً 

... 

جعلتنــي أســأل عنك دومـــاً 

وأحلم بك نهـــــاراً وليـــــلاًً 

وصار حصولـي عليك أمـلاًً 

يا من يبحث عنه الملأ دوماً 

نعم أنت يا مــن تسمـى حظاً 

زرني وعرفني بنفسك يوماً 

واجعـل نزولك عندي أمــداً 

يطــول ويستمر معي عمراً 

وإن حظيــت بلقيـــاك يومـاً 

سأملؤ الدنيــا حولـــي ورداً 

وأغير اسمــي فيصبح سُعداً [/poem]

----------


## بسمة أمل

صباح الخير يا بسنت وصباح الخير للجميع
وميرسى على الخاطرة الجميلة جدا يا بسبوسة  ::  


شوية حكم بقى ومواعظ:  ::  

*الإمـام علـى ( رضـى الله عنـه ) :*

دع المقـادير تجـرى فـى أعنتهـا

ولا تبيتـن إلا خـالـى البــال 

* بكر بن عبد الله المزنى :*

المستغنى عن الدنيا بالدنيا كمطفئ النار بالتبن . 

*ابن المقفع :*

الدنيا كالماء المالح كلما إزددت منه شرباً إزددت عطشاَ . 

* الشـافـعـى :*

مــا حـك جـلدك مثـل ظفـرك
فتــول أنـت جميع أمــرك

وصباح الخير  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

*
صباح الخير على كل اعضاء المنتدى
النهاردة حأصبح عليكم بهذا الدعاء الطيب*

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللهم انك تعلم أن هذه القلوب 
قد اجتمعت علي محبتك 
و التقت علي طاعتك 
و توحدت علي دعوتك 
فوثق اللهم رابطتها 
و أدم ودها 
و اهدها سبلها 
و اشرح صدورها 
بفيض الايمان بك 
و جميل التوكل عليك 
و أحيها بمعرفتك 
و أمتها علي الشهاده في سبيلك.
انك نعم المولي و نعم النصير[/poem]

----------


## بنت مصر

*صباح الخير علي الجميع
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم بمعلومة طريفة



استخدم المفكرون الحيوانات في قصصهم ورواياتهم كرموز للفضائل 
مثل الزهد والصبر وحب الإستطلاع  , كما هو جلي في كليلة ودمنة  
وعند الجاحظ والدميري , وكذلك الفلاسفة الأولين مثل ديوجنيس 
الذي عاش في بلاد الأغريق زاهداً متقشفًا , والذي كان لا يهتم بهيئته 
حتى ظنه العوام متسولاً حقيراً , ولقبوه بالكلب والتصق به ذاك اللقب 
وأتباعه الذين سموا بالكلبيين , والعجيب أنه سعد بتلك التسمية ورد بقوله: 
(حقاً إننا كلاب , لكننا كلاب حراسة , نتولى حراسة المبادئ الأخلاقية), حتى 
أنه أوصى أن يدفن كالكلاب , لكن الأثينيون لم يفعلوا لتقديرهم لشخصه , فشيع 
جثمانه في جنازة حافلة مهيبة لكنهم وضعوا على قبره تمثال كلب إكراماً لرغبته  , 

كذلك نحا الدكتور طه حسين رحمه الله عندما اختار أن يكون فأراً في مقابلة 
لمجلة أدبية , عندما سئل ( ماذا لو لم تكن آدمياً ) فكانت إجابته ( لو لم أكن آدمياً , 
ما تمنيت شيئاً أكونه إلا أن أكون فأراً , أعيش في مكتبة عامرة بشتى أنواع المجلدات 
والمؤلفات , وأظل أقرضها وألتهمها ,وأستمد حياتي من بقائي معها وبقائها حولي !!*

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Shoshou
					
				
ماحنا نعتبر الصبح برضو يا سمسمه

الساعه 12.15

ممكن اعاكسك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
غلسه اوى صح؟


 لا انت ياجميل ياجميل

جميل من غير حاجة ياجميل

ماتمسى علينا ياجميل



ايه رأيك فى المعاكسة دى بقى*

----------


## Shoshou

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتى هتقلبى الوضع ولا ايه ؟
انا ماشيه اعاكسك من ساعه ما دخلتى ف المواضيع .. التزمى بالوضع لو سمحتى  ::p:

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					
				
مساء النور بالناس المنورين
مساء النور بالناس المختفيين 
ايه الموضوع يا ست سمسمة 
كل شوية تغير التوقيع


عقدتينا يا بنتي




وانت عايز ياابن البلد تعرف الاعضاء يعنى ان انا عاملة تصفح خفى الله  

وكمان انا بحب اغير التوقيع كل خميس 

استنونى كل خميس بتوقيع جديد 






			
				يا جماله يا جماله
ألحقي يا سمسمة
شوشو 
حطه توقيع زي توقيعك ههههههههه



احنا جايين نهدي النفوس بس
			
		


بتهدى النفوس اه 

مااانا عملت معاها حتة خناقة امبارح لرب السما   

اسكت اصل انا متغاظة اوى بس اوعى تقولها *

----------


## بنت مصر

*
صباح الخير على كل اعضاءنا الغاليين
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم ببعض النصائح
الغالية والرائعة اتمنى ان تصل الي الجميع



ايها الفقير: 
صبر جميل، فقد سلمت من تبعات المال، وخدمة الثروة، 
وعناء الجمع ، ومشقة وحراسة المال وخدمته ، 
وطول الحساب عند الله .





يا من فقد بصره : 
أبشر بالجنة ثمناً لبصرك ، واعلم أنك عرضت 
نوراً في قلبك ، وسلمت من رؤية المنكرات، 
ومشاهدة المزعجات والملهيات.




يا أيها المريض: 
طهور إن شاء الله فقد هُذبت من الخطايا، 
ونقيت من الذنوب، وصُقل قلبك وانكسرت 
نفسك، وذهب كبرك وعجبك.





يا أيها المريض: 
لا بد من شيء من المرض يذكرك العافية، 
ويجتث شجرة الكبر ودرجة العجب 
ليستيقظ قلبك من رقدة الغافلين.





لماذا تفكر في المفقود ولا تشكر على الموجود، 
وتنسى النعمة الحاضرة، وتتحسر على النعمة 
الغائبة، وتحسد الناس وتغفل عما لديك.





كن كالنملة في المثابرة، فإنها تصعد الشجرة مائة مره 
وتسقط ثم تعود صاعدة حتى تصل، ولا تكل ولا تمل.





وكن كالنملة فإنها تأكل طيباً وتضع طيباً 
وإذا وقعت على عود لم تكسره 
وعلى زهرة لا تخدشها.





وَسَارِعُوا " (آل عمران: من الآية133) ثب وثباً إلى العلياء فإن 
المجد مناهيه، ولن يقدم النصر على أقدام من ذهب ولكن مع 
دموع ودماء وسهر ونصب وجوع ومشقة.





عرق العامل أزكى من مسك القاعد، 
وزفرات الكادح أجمل من أناشيد الكسول، 
ورغيف الجائع ألذ من خروف المترف.





لا تتهيب المصاعب فإن الأسد يواجه القطيع 
من الجمال غير هياب، ولا تشك المتاعب 
فإن الحمار يحمل الأثقال ولا يئن، 
ولا تضجر من مطلبك فإن الكلب 
يطارد فريسته ولو في النار.





لا تظن العاهات تمنعك من بلوغ الغايات، 
فكم من فاضل حاز المجد وهو أعمى أو أصم 
أو أشل أو أعرج، فالمسألة مسألة همم لا أجسام.





عسى أن يكون منعه لك سبحانه عطاء وحجزك 
عن رغبتك لطف، وتأخرك عن مرادك عناية، 
فإنه أبصر بك منك.





إذا زارتك شدة فاعلم أنها سحابة صيف عن قليل تقشع، 
ولا يخيفك رعدها ولا يرهبك برقها فربما كانت محملة بالغيث.





الأعمى يتمنى أن يشاهد العالم، والأصم يتمنى سماع الأصوات، 
والمقعد يتمنى المشي خطوات، والأبكم يتمنى أن يقول كلمات، 
وأنت تشاهد وتسمع وتتكلم.





لا تظن أن الحياة كملت لأحد، من عنده بيت ليس عنده سيارة، 
ومن عنده زوجة ليس عنده وظيفة، ومن عنده شهية قد لا يجد 
الطعام، ومن عنده المأكولات فقد منع من الأكل.





الطائر لا يأتيه رزقه في العش، 
والأسد لا تقدم له وجبته في العرين، 
والنملة لا تعطي طعامها في مسكنها، 
ولكن كلهم يطلبون ويبحثون فاطلب 
كما طلبوا تجد كما وجدوا.





كل مأساة تصيبك فهي درس لا ينسى، 
وكل مصيبة تصيبك فهي محفورة في ذاكرتك، 
ولهذا هي النصوص الباقية في الذهن.





هنيئاً لمن بات والناس يدعون له، 
وويل لمن نام والناس يدعون عليه، 
وبشرى لمن أحبته القلوب، 
وخسارة لمن لعنته الألسن.




تحياتي للجميع 
بنت مصر

*

----------


## basbosah

تسلم ايديكي اللي طبعت النصائح دي 
الله يسعد صباحك بكل الخير والهنا والسرور
جزاك الله كل الخير
بسبوسة

----------


## د.عادل

ليست المشكلة أن تخطــىء ، حتى لوكان خطئك جسيما 
وليست الميزة أن تعترف بالخطـــأ وتتقبل النصح .. إنمـا 
العمل الجبــار الذي ينتظرك حقا هو أن لا تعـــــــــــــود 
للخطـــــــأ أبــدا 

أن يكرهك الناس وأنت تثق بنفسك وتحترمها أهون كثيرا 
من أن يحبك الناس وأنت تكره نفسك ولا تثق بهـــا 

لاتقف كثيرا عند أخطــــــاء ماضيك .. لأنها ستحيل حاضرك 
جحيمــا ، ومستقبلك حطامــا .. يكفيك منها وقفة اعتبـــار 
تعطيك دفعة جديــدة في طريــــق الحق والصواب 

لا تتخيّـل كل النــاس ملائكة فتنهار احلامك .. ولاتجعل ثقتك 
بهم عميـــاء .. لأنك ستبكي يومـــا على سذاجتك 

كثيرة هي الأوهــــــــــــــام التي تدمرنا ولا سيما حين ندرك 
حقيقة من يحبنـــا ومن يتسلى بنــــا 

كن شامخــا في تواضعك ، ومتواضعــا في شموخك 
فتلك واحــدة من صفات العظمــــــــــــــاء 

إذا كان لك قلب رقيــق كالـــــورد 
وإرادة صلبـــــــة كالفولاذ 
ويّــــــــد مفتوحة كالبحــر 
وعقــل كبير كالسمــــــــاء 
فأنت من صنّاع الأمجـــــــــــــــاد 


عندما احببت ان اشارك برد ، فكرت في اقتباس بعض الكليمات التي اعجبتني وها انا اجد نفسي محتار بين سطور هذه الكليمات الرائعة.

تسلم ايدك يا بنت مصر وحفظك الله للمنتدى ، واسمحي لي نيابة عن جميع الاعضاء والقراء، ان اتقدم اليكي بالشكر لهذا الموضوع القيم، ولا تحرمينا من هذا الصباح الجميل دائماً.

تحياتي وتقديري للجميع.

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا لك اختي العزيزة على الثناء


وشكرا لك الدكتور عادل الغالي على هذه الاضافة الرائعة
وعلى هذا التشجيع الجميل الذي يدفعني دائما للمزيد من البذل
والبحث من اجل تقديم ما يلقى رضاكم دائما...

----------


## كريم يونس

*[frame="1 80"]صباح الخير بنت مصر

كيف الحال 

صباح الخير على كل احبائي واخواني في منتدى مصر 

بحبكم كلكم

تعب وارهقني الرحيل == وتصدع القلب العليل

افيا عظيم متى الخلاص== ومتى الوصول الى السبيل[/frame]*

----------


## بنت مصر

صباح النور يا شاعرنا الغالي كريم يونس
شكرا على الاصطباحة الجميلة والكلمات الرائعة

يجعل صباحك  صباح الخير يا استاذ كريم بالمصرية  ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بامسى بامسى بامسى على  الحلوين    
مسى الخير ياعيون حلوين     


كلمات ومعاني:
الحياة ...  رحلة                          
الهواية ... تسليه

القراءة ... ثقافة                           
 الشر ... نقمة
الحب  ...  عطاء                       
 القراءة ... ثقافة
الزواج ... مشاركة
الأطفال ... ثمرة
الأمومة ... حنان
الأبوة ... مسئولية
العزوبية ... وحدة
النوم ... إجازة
البحر ... لانهاية
الربيع ... أمل
الخريف ... شيخوخة
الشتاء ... برد
الصيف ... انطلاق
الألوان ... تنويع
المطر ...خير
الخضرة ... تفاؤل
الجمال ... نسبى
الطيور ... حرية
المال ... وسيلة
الإجازة ... فسحة
الطعام ... ضرورة
الجوع ... حرمان
الصحة ... نعمة
الشباب ... ربيع
الموت ... نهاية*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*مساء الورد والفل والياسمين
مساء النور والهنا والسرور
على كل اعضاء المنتدى الغاليين    
نصائح غالية:
إذا أردت أن تعرف حقيقة إنسان أعطه مال.................
أحذر مزاح الأحمق وغضب العاقل وإفشاء سر الصديق.................
إذا خانك أحد مرة فالذنب ذنبه وإذا خانك مرة أخرى فالذنب ذنبك...........
إذا أسدى إليك إنسان جميلا أحذر أن تنساه..................
إذا أسديت جميلا إلى أي إنسان حذار أن تذكرة............
إذا كنت مخطئا فسلم بخطئك ولا تجادل..................
الغضب أوله جنون وآخره ندم... فلا تغضب...............
شجرة الكسل تثمر الجوع.............
صاحب العقلاء لتكن مثلهم ولا تصاحب الجهلاء فتكن مثلهم...............*
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## الكينج أبو وليــــد

أحلى مسى  عليكى 

يا mahe 128

اخوكى ابو وليــد

----------


## كريم يونس

وبالعراقي صبحج الله بالخير

وبالكردي 

بيانيت باش

وبالانكليزي كد مورننك

وعلى قولة كاظم 

صباحك سكر

تستاهلي احلى كلام يا اختي

----------


## بنت مصر

واذا اردت ان تعرف اغلى واحب عضوة
دور على اسم ماما زوزو (ماهي)


صباحك فل يا ابو وليد


وبونجور يا استاذ كريم


وربنا ما يحرمنيش من مروركم

----------


## دموع القلب

مساء الفل على الجميعلعلكم طيبين

----------


## ابن البلد

> واذا اردت ان تعرف اغلى واحب عضوة
> دور على اسم ماما زوزو (ماهي)
> 
> 
> صباحك فل يا ابو وليد
> 
> 
> وبونجور يا استاذ كريم
> 
> ...


 أنتي هتقلبي الموضوع شات ولا أيه  ::p: 

ولا يعني كلمتي انا اللي بتقف في الزور  ::p: 


انا هصبح عليكم بالحكمة دي



> صاحب البيت أدري بالذي فيه


و بغنوة رائعه لأنغام حبيبت قلبي
يمكن دي تاني مرة أكتب الغنوة دي 
هي علي باب المطار

كلمات الغنوة أهيي

[frame="12 80"] علي باب المطار ودعته بالتحيه
وفي صالة الإنتظار عنيه بصت عليا 
ولقيت في عنيه سؤال 
كان السؤال بيقول
أنا معدي الحدود وبعد سنين هعود يا هل ترى الأيام هتنسيكي العهود ؟؟
هتغيب سنه وإتنين او حتى تغيب سنين 
الدبله اللي في أيديه هتحوش عني العنين 
و ضميري و إحساساتي هيكونوا معاك يوماتي
لو حتى رحت فين 
روح سافر بالسلامة 
و أرجعلي بالسلامة
تلاقيني في إنتظارك مع أجمل إبتسامة
ورفعت أيديا أشاور واودع الاحباب
مع صوت المضيفه بتنادي ع الركاب[/frame]

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا جدا يا أحمد علي المشاركة
روبنا يبعدنا عن الشات وسنينه

----------


## بنت مصر

*
صباح الخير على جميع الاعضاء الغاليين
النهارد حاصبح عليكم بكلمتين صغيرين
فيهم معاني كبيرة .. وهي:


كي لتشعر بالسعادة والرضا يجب


1- أن تتقي الله عزوجل بكل عمل تعمله أو قول تقوله ..



2 - أن تجعل قلبك صافيا من جميع الضغائن والأحقاد والشكوك



3 - أن يكون شرابك وطعامك ومأكلك حلالا ..


تحياتي للجميع



بسنت

*

----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الخير
مفيش حكم ولا فيه غنوة ولكن فيه صدمات مستعديين


صدمة 

عندما تمر بأزمة نفسيه ولا تجد صديقك الى جانبك . 

صدمة 

عندما تفسر كلماتك وأفعالك على أنها كلمات حاقد . 

صدمة 

عندما يُجحد عطائك .. 

صدمة 

عندما تمر بك سنين العمر وتجد أنك لم تحقق شيء من أحلامك.. 

صدمة 

عندما يذهب جميع ما بنيته أدراج الرياح .. 

صدمة 

عندما يخونك من هو منك وفيك .. 

صدمة 

عندما يموت أقرب الناس اليك .. 

صدمة 

عندما تقابل صديقا لم تره منذ سنين ولا يتذكر اسمك  

صدمة 

عندما تطعن في ظهرك وتجد الطاعن أخاك .. 

صدمة 

عندما تكتشف أن من تحب يتسلى بمشاعرك . 

صدمة 

عندما يوأد الاحساس في مهده .. 

صدمة 

عندما تمد يديك للناس بالخير وترد خائبا .. 

صدمة 

عندما يصارحك من تحب انك لاتعني له شيئا .. 

صدمة 

عندما تتُهم بما ليس فيك .. 

صدمة 

عندما تكتشف أن مصدر الاشاعات التي تصدر عليك 
مصدرها أقرب الناس لك .. 

صدمة 

عندما تكتشف أن خلف الاجساد الرائعه أنفس خاوية جوفاء


ولكن الصدمة
الحقيقة هي






ماذا تتوقع.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هي عندما تجد نفسك في القبر 
وحيدا الا شخص واحد هو الذي معك 
وقد تتركك كل من سبق ذكرهم
هو
؟
؟
؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إما عملك الصالح وإما عملك السئ
والصدمه الاكبر 
وقوفك بين يدي الله بدون عمل 
بدون ذكرلله
بدون جهاد للنفس 
ولعدو الله
باكبر مصيبه اصابت الامه
السلبيه
هل انت ممن عافك الله منها
وتعمل لدينك ولاخرتك 
هل علمت اخي 
ما هي الصدمه الحقيقه؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذن اتقي الله ولا تضيع الوقت فانك مسؤل امام من لا يغفل ولاينام
عن كل شئ كبر او صغر
اخيرا
قال تعالي(فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شر يره) صدق الله العظيم

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
صباح الخير للجميع    

[frame="12 80"] 
أدي مصـر 
أحمد فؤاد نجم

*



مصر الطحين و الفلاحين و البنايين و السقايين
و الصيادين و المنشدين
و الصنايعيه
مصر النخيل و النيل و الصبر في المواويل و الملاغيه
مصر السمار و العمار
و ابن إياس و الجبرتي
و عجايب الآثار
و حواديت الشاطر حسن و امنا الغوله
و سكه السلامه
و سكه الندامه
و سكه اللى يروح ما يرجعشي
و تعالى يا شاطر نروح القناطر
و البيض الملون و شم النسيم
و مصر النديم
و هوجه عرابي و حرب الطوابي
في وجه الخديو عميل لنجليز
و مصر الملانه و حب العزيز
مصر الكنايس و مصر الجوامع
مصر المزارع و مصر المصانع
و خان الخليلي
و درب الغوازي و سيدنا الحسين
و فرعون و موسى و بركه قارون
مصر العديد و السكه الحديد
و مصطفى كامل و محمد فريد
مصر الموالد و شيلاه يا طاهره
يا ست ام هاشم
يا جبر الخواطر
يا ماري يا جرجس
يا سيدي ابراهيم
تناولوا اللي عايز
و تشفوا السقيم
مدد ثم نظره
في قلب المقام
و نخرج قوام
و نلعب يا حاوي
الطبيب المداوي
و ابو رجل مسلوخه
و الست اللى كلت دراع جوزها
في جنينه الحيوانات
الكلب ابو سنان دهب
و سبحان من وهب
مصر الكتاتب و المدارس
و التلامذه و الثوره و الأناشيد
السجن و السجان
و العشاق المعاميد
مصر "الولاد السمر
خضر العمر
في عموم الحواري" "مصر البنات المخطوبين في المهد لسرير الجواري"مصر
الصيام و السحور
مصر السواحل و البحور
مصر المظالم و البلاوي
و الباش اغا التركي
و ادهم الشرقاوي
مصر الحديثة و رفاعه رافع الطهطاوي
مصر العلوم و الفراعنه
و الطب و التنجيم
مصر محمد علي الفاتح
و ابنه ابراهيم العظيم
مصر الجناينيه و الشيالين
و بياعين العرقسوس و اللمون البنزهير
و خير اللهم اجعله خير
مصر الحضر و الريف
و ازهر العلم الشريف
و سليمان الحلبي
و جمال الدين الأفغاني
و الأمام محمد عبده نعم الأمام
عليه البراوه و عليه السلام
مصر الصعايده و الرشايه و البحاروه
و السواحليه
مصر النهود الشهود
و الرموش السود
و القدود المعجبانيه
مصر الغيطان
و جمال حمدان
و طه حسين و لويس عوض و العقاد
و فؤاد حداد
و نجيب محفوظ
و صلاح جاهين
و البيانولا
و عم بيرم و البراقع و اللبده و الجلابيه
مصر النجوع و الكفور و البلاد
و طلعت باشا حرب زعيم لا قتصاد
مصر الفنون اللي جاءت
و فاقت جميع الظنون
مراسح و سما و نغم و روايات
الشيخ سيد درويش البحر
و بديع الزمان ابن خيري
و عبده الحامولي و سلامة حجازي
و نجيب الريحاني
و عبد الوهاب حبيب الحكومه و الست ثومه
اميره بلاد العرب في الطرب و الآهات
و مصر اللي كانت و مصر اللي جات
مصر المداين و الزقاق
مصر المشلتت و الرقاق
و مختار زمانه و نهضه بهيه 
اللي هي الحكايه و هي القضيه
ما تقدرش ترصد جميع المعالم
ما تقدرش تفهم جميع اللغات
خلاصه الكلام انا مستهام 
و مغرم صبابه و ميت غرام 
و سهران تملي و مش عايز انام
و كل انشغالي في جوف الليالي
بادور عليه في عالم زحام


[/frame]

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أنا بقى أصبح عليكم بالحديث الشريف
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم(من توضأ فأسبغ الوضوء ثم صلى ركعتين بتمامهما أعطاه الله عز و جل ما سأل معجلا أو مؤخرا)
حديث حسن رواه أحمد والبخارى فى التاريخ والطبرانى عن أبى الدرداء رضى الله عنه

----------


## الكينج أبو وليــــد

> أنا بقى أصبح عليكم بالحديث الشريف
> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم(من توضأ فأسبغ الوضوء ثم صلى ركعتين بتمامهما أعطاه الله عز و جل ما سأل معجلا أو مؤخرا)
> حديث حسن رواه أحمد والبخارى فى التاريخ والطبرانى عن أبى الدرداء رضى الله عنه



صباحك زى السكر يا احمد  بالحضن يا حبيبى   ::  


وانا برضه تعقيبا ليك  اقول معنى حديث  سمعته  اعذرونى اصل مش حافظه كويس

من توضا فى بيته  وذهب الى المسجد  كل خطوة  يمشيها 

يكتب له حسنة ويحط عنه سيئه  ويرفع درجة


حبيب الملايين 

ابو وليــــــــــــــد

----------


## كريم يونس

صباح الخير 

كيف الحال

اتمنى ان تكونوا جميعا  بخير

----------


## بنت مصر

*
صباح الخير على كل الاعضاء الغاليين
اللي بيتابعوا واللي مش بيتابعوا واللي
بيشاركوا في هذا الموضوع ...

النهاردة حاصبح عليكم بكلمات تدعوا الي
الابتسام في أحلك المواقف والازمات 




*عندما لا تستطيع ان تستوعب ما يحصل حولك....



*ابتسم..فانت على الاقل لم تصل بعد لمرحله الجنون....



*ابتسم..عندما تحاول ان تقترب خطوه 
فتجد نفسك قد عدت خطوات للوراء....



*ابتسم..فانت محاط باناس اقل ما يقال 
عنهم انهم محبطون يائسون....



*ابتسم..عندما تبذل كل ما بوسعك لتحافظ 
على هدوئك واتزانك ولا تستطيع....



*ابتسم..عندما تثق في اقرب الناس اليك 
وتسلمهم مفاتيح حياتك فيخذلونك....



*ابتسم..فهناك الملايين ممن سبقوك عانوا 
من الخيانه بسبب او بدون سبب....



*عندما تقرا هذا الموضوع ..
[grade="0000FF FF6347 008000 4B0082 FF1493"]** ابتسم ** [/grade] فانت ما زلت تحمل بين حناياك 
املا لحياه افضل


تحياتي للجميع


 

بسنت

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صباح الخير 
> 
> كيف الحال
> 
> اتمنى ان تكونوا جميعا  بخير


صباح الفل يا أبو الكرم
الصورة ع الشمال لصاروخ
واللى على اليمين لقاعدة صواريخ بحالها  ::   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صباحك زى السكر يا احمد  بالحضن يا حبيبى   
> 
> 
> وانا برضه تعقيبا ليك  اقول معنى حديث  سمعته  اعذرونى اصل مش حافظه كويس
> 
> من توضا فى بيته  وذهب الى المسجد  كل خطوة  يمشيها 
> 
> يكتب له حسنة ويحط عنه سيئه  ويرفع درجة
> 
> ...


أخى الحبيب أبو وليد
قال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ::(: من تطهر فى بيته ثم مضى إلى بيت من بيوت الله كانت خطواته إحداها تحط خطيئة والأخرى ترفع درجة)
رواه مسلم عن أبى هريرة رضى الله عنه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> صباح الخير على كل الاعضاء الغاليين
> اللي بيتابعوا واللي مش بيتابعوا واللي
> بيشاركوا في هذا الموضوع ...
> 
> النهاردة حاصبح عليكم بكلمات تدعوا الي
> الابتسام في أحلك المواقف والازمات 
> 
> 
> ...


صباح الخير يا بسنت
طبعا سوف أبتسم بعد قرائتى لموضوعك

----------


## بنت مصر

*
صباح الخير على كل اعضاء المنتدى الغاليين
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم بكلمات يارب 
تقرأوها وانتم في اسعد اللحظات
وكلمات اليوم بعنوان:


لحظــــات



إذا كان العـــمر لحـظــات..

فبعــض اللحظــات .. عـمـر

لحظة فرح 
ما أبهظ ثمن الفرح في هذا الزمان
وما أروع لحظاته
إنها كالغيث..

تنزل على صحراء أعماقنا العطشى
فتزهر كل المساحات القاحلة بنا
إنها تلوننا
تغســلنـا
تـرممـنا
تبـدلنا
تحولنا إلى كائنات أُخرى
كائنات تملك قدرة الطيران
فنحلق بأجنحة الفرح
إلى مدن،،

طال انتظارنا واشتياقنا لها..



لحظة حزن
الحـزن....

ذلك الشعور المؤلم..
ذلك الشعور المؤذي..
ذلك الشعور المقيم فينا..

إقامة دائمة
فلا نغادره..ولا يغادرنا
يأخذنا معه إلى حيث لا نريد
فنتجول في مدن ذكرياتنا الحزينة
ونزور شواطئ انكساراتنا
ونغفــو..
نحلم بلحظة أمل..
تسرقنا من حزننا الذي لا ينسانا
ومن قلوبنا التي لا تنساه..



لحظة حنين
حنيننا..
إحساسنا الدافئ بالشوق
إلى إنسان ما..
إلى مكان ما..
إلى إحساس ما..
إلى حلم ما..
إلى أشياء كانت ذات يوم..
تعيش بنا.. ونعيش بها
أشياء..

تلاشت كالحلم
لكن مازال طعمها
عالقاً بأفواه قلوبنا
ومازال عطرها يملأ ذاكرتنا
أشياء..
نتمنى أن تعود إلينا 
وأن نعود إليها
في محاولة يائسة منا
لإعادة لحظات جميلة
وزمان رائع أدار لنا ظهره
ورحل... كالحلم الهادئ..



لحظة اعتذار
بيننا وبين أنفسنا
هناك أشياء كثيرة

نتمنى.. أن نعتذر لها
أشياء.. أخطأنا في حقها
أسأنا لها
ربما بقصد.. وربما بلا قصد
لكن بقي في داخلنا إحساس بالذنب
ورغبة قوية للاعتذار لهم
وربما راودنا الإحساس ذات يوم..

بالحنين إليهم..
وربما تمنينا من أعماقنا..
أن نرسل إليهم بطاقة اعتذار
أو أن نضع أمام بابهم..
باقة ورد ندية..



لحظة ذهول
عندما نُصاب بالذهول
ندخل في حالة من الصمت
ربما لأن الموقف يصبح عندها..

أكبر من الكلمة
وربما لأن الكلمة عندها..
تذوب في طوفان الذهول
فنعجز عن الاستيعاب
ونرفض التصديق
ونحتاج إلى وقت طويل

كي نجمع شتاتنا
ولكي نستيقظ من غيبوبة الذهول
التي أدخلتنا فيها رياح الصدمة..



لحظة ندم
ما طعم الندم..؟
وما لون الندم..؟
وما آلام الندم..؟
اسألوووا..

أولئك الذين يسري فيهم الندم
سريان الدم..
أولئك الذين أصبحت أعماقهم

غابات من أشجار الندم..
أولئك الذين يحاصر الندم

مضاجعهم كالوحوش المفترسة..
أولئك الذين يبكون في الخفاء
كلما تضخّمت فيهم أحاسيس الندم
ويبحثون عن واحة أمان

يسكبون فوقها بحور الندم
الهائجة في أعماقهم..



لحظة حب 
معظمنا يملك قدرة الحب
لكن قلّة منا فقط..

يملكون قدرة الحفاظ على هذا الحب
فالحب ككل الكائنات الأُخرى
يحتاج إلى...
دفء.. وضوء.. وأمان
لكي ينمو نموه الطبيعي
فلكي يبقى الحب في داخلك

فلابد أن تهيئ له البيئة المناسبة
ولابد أن تتعامل معه كما تتعامل
مع كل شيء حولك 
يشعر.. ويحس.. ويتنفس..فلا تظلم الحب..
لكيلا يظلمك الحب..



لحظة غضب 
في حالات كثيرة ينتابنا الغضب
فنغضب ونثور كالبركان
ونفقد قدرة التفكير
ويتلاشى عقلنا خلف ضباب الغضب
وتتكون في داخلنا 

رغبة لتكسير الأشياء حولنا
فلا نرى.. ولا نسمع
سوى صرخة الغضب في أعماقنا
وكثيراً ما خسرنا عند الغضب
أشياء كثيرة نعتز بها
وتعتز بنا
ثم نستيقظ...
على بكاء الندم في داخلنا..



لحظة ملل
مـلل
مـلل
مـلل
عندما يأتي الملل
تغيب رغبتنا في أشياء كثيرة
ولأنني أشعر الآن بالملل

فقد فقدت رغبتي في الاستمرار
في كتابة هذا المقال..


تحياتي لكاتب الكلمات الرائع 
والذي لا أعرفه



بسنت*

----------


## ابن البلد

همسي عليكم بشوية حكم في السريع

اولها 
سوء الظن من حسن الفطن

الإبن الصالح مصباح البيت المظلم

عبس قدر أهل العزم  تأتي العزائم

لا يسيتقيم الظل والعود اعوج

كثرة العناد تولد الكفر

لا خاب من إستشار 

الطيور علي أشكالها تقع 

لكل جواد كبوه


كفايا كده  ::

----------


## ادهم فوده

[quote][u]السلام عليكم اخوانى وصباح الخير عليكم جميعا فى البداية اعتذر عن عدم تواصلى معكم طوال الفترة الاخيرة ولكنى كنت مصاب بالاكتئاب بسبب ما يحدث فى العراق وفلسطين وأقترح عليكم ان نبدا صباحنا بقراءة الفاتحة لارواح شهداء رفح وسامحنا الله على تقصيرنا فى حقوقهم وبالمناسبة الفت نظركم الى ان طفلا فلسطينيا عمره 3 سنوات استشهد جراء اصابته بصدمة نفسية من هول المشاهد التى رآها اثناء قصف منزله وقد سألت نفسى مرارا ما هى طبيعة المشاهد التى تصدم طفلا فى هذا السن وهل يصل ادراكه الى درجة فهم ما يحدث ؟ ولم اجد سوى اجابة واحدة وهى ان اعمار الفلسطينيين تتضاعف تلقائيا من هول ما يتعرضون له........اعتذر ان كنت عكرت صفوكم وانا بالمناسبة لم انم منذ 3ايام

----------


## بنت مصر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله * رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين
اهدنا الصراط المستقيم *  صراط الذين انعمت عليهم *
غير المغضوب عليهم * ولا الضالين

صباح النور اخي ادهم
والله ان كلماتك هذه قد اثرت في بشدة
وكنت امس قد فتحت بريدي فوجدت رسالة من
احدى السجينات العراقيات وقد أرسلتها الي كل
غيور على عرضه وشرفه .. فوجدت دموعي 
تنهمر دون ارداه مني .. 


نسأل الله العلي القدير ان يفك الغمة عن الامة
وان يحرر العراق من دنس اليهود والامريكان
وان يرينا فيهم ما وعدنا ليشفي قلوبنا وينتقم لنا

وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## بنت مصر

*
صباح الخير على كل اعضائنا الكرام
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم بابتهال ودعاء
اتمنى ان يعجبكم ..


اذا اوصدت الأبــواب أمـامــك فـنـادي وقل : يــا الله 
ليه تَمدُ الأكفُ في الأسحار ، والأيادي في الحاجات ، 
والأعين في الملمات ، والأسئلة في الحوادث 



باسمه تشدوا الألسن وتستغيث وتلهج وتنادي ، 
وبذكره تطمئن القلوب وتسكن الأرواح وتهدأ المشاعر 
وتبرد الأعصاب ويستقر اليقين " الله لطيف بعباده " 




الله 
أحسن الأسماء وأجمل الحروف وأصدق 
العبارات وأثمن الكلمات " هل تعلم له سميَّا "



الله 
فإذا الغنى والبقاء والقوة 
والنصر والعز والقدرةُ والتمكين





الله 
فإذا اللطف والعناية والغوثُ والمدد 
والودُ والإحسان " وما بكم من نعمة فمن الله "



الله 
الجلال والعظمة والهيبة والجبروت
مهما رسمنا في جلالك أحرفاً * قدسيةً تشدو بها الأرواحُ 
فلأنت أعظمُ والمعاني كُلها * يـا ربُّ عند جلالكم تنداحُ



اللهم فأجعل مكان اللوعة سلوة ، 
وجزاء الحزن سروراً وعند الخوف أمناً .. 
اللهم آمين



يـــــــــــارب 
الق على العيون الساهرة نعاساً أمنةً منك 
وعلى النفوس المضطربة سكينة وأثبها فتحاً قريباً



يـــــــــــارب 
إهدى حيارى البصائر إلى نورك ، 
وضُلاَّل المناهج إلى صراطك والزائغين 
عن السبيل إلى هداك ، اللهم أذهب عنّا الحزن ، 
وأزل عنّا الهم وأطرد من نفوسنا القلق ..



نعوذ بك من الخوف إلا منك ، ومن الركون إلا إليك 
ومن التوكل إلا عليك ومن السؤال إلا منك ولأستعانة إلا بك 
أنت ولينا نعم المولى ونعم النصير ..



تحياتي للجميع



بسنت
*

----------


## بنت مصر

*
صباح الخير على كل اعضاء المنتدى الغاليين
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم بوصفة يارب تعجبكم
وهي عبارة عن صفات للشخصية الجذابة :



الشخصية الجذابة : 


1- عدم البوح بالمتاعب الخاصة : 
فالحزن والألم والضيق ، عناصر موجودة أصلا في الإنسان 
و لا يمكن له التخلص منها ، ولكن لابد مإخفائها أو تقليلها 
قدر الإمكان حتى لا يسأم الآخرون لانهم غير مجبرين 
على المشاركة في أحزاننا . 





2- فهم الآخرين : 
ومن المستحسن محاولة فهم مشاكل الآخرين ، وان تكون 
شخص مجامل ليس فقط في المناسبات الكبيرة ، بل في 
الصغيرة ايضاً كما يجب احترام أحزان الآخرين وإبداء 
السرور في أفراحهم . 





3- حسن الاستماع : 
فالاستماع للآخرين يكسبك جاذبية ، لان الشخص الذي يتقن فن 
الاستماع الأحاديث الآخرين يكون محبوباً منهم كما يجب أن 
تترك للآخرين حرية الحديث ثم تشارك فيه بعد ذلك . 





4- عدم التعالي على الآخرين : 
ويعتقد الكثيرون في قرار أنفسهم أنهم لا يقلون عن الآخرين 
في أي شي لذ لك فالتعالى عليهم قد يؤثر على علاقتهم بك ، 
ويتمثل ذ لك في طريق الحديث والتصرف غير اللائق ، 
بينما التواضع يكسب صاحبة دائماً محبة الآخرين . 





5- إظهار الإعجاب في الوقت المناسب : 
أن كل إنسان يحب أن يتلقى المديح ولكن ليس إلى درجة النفاق، 
فالإنسان يحتاج إلى المجاملة وإظهار الإعجاب الذي يجدد الثقة 
في النفس ، ولكن يفضل أن تظهر هذا الإعجاب في محلة 
بكلمة مخلصة في الوقت المناسب والطريقة المناسبة. 





6- التفاؤل المعقول : 
والمتفائل محبوب دائماً ، فهو يجعل الآخرين يرون العالم بمنظار 
الواقع ، ولكن هذا التفاؤل يجب أن يكون في حدود المعقول وأن 
لا يتطرق إلى الخيال ، والمتفائل لا يعترف باليأس ، ولكنه يجدد 
دائماً الأمل في حل مشاكله وفي حدود الإمكانيات الموجودة . 





7- تقبل ملاحظات غيرك : 
من الجيد استقبال ملاحظات ونقد الآخرين برحابة صدر ، 
إذا صدرت عن أناس مخلصين لا يبغون سوى المساعدة ألحقه 
وقد تصدر هذا الملاحظات من أناس حاقدين ، ولكن في الحالتين من 
المستحسن أن تتقبل ما يوجه إليك من ملاحظة أو نقد بابتسامة ومهما 
كان الثمن .. مع ما يفرضه ذلك من التحكم بالعقل والسيطرة على المشاعر . 





8- التفكير بنفسية مرحة : 
وعند التفكير في موضوع ما من الأفضل أن تكون نفسيتك 
مرحة وهادئة ، ليتسنى لك البت في الأمور بطريقة سلسة 
وغير معقدة ، أما عندما تكون نفسيتك كئيبة فلا تحاول أن
 تحسم في أمر ما ، حتى لا يشوب النتيجة الخوف والقلق . 





9- التفكير والتصرف بنفسية الخير : 
فحتى تكون جذاب لابد أن تتصرف دائماً بنفسية الخير وإذا كنت 
تتحلى بجميع الصفات السابقة ، فانك بدون صفة الخير ستفقد 
عنصر هاماً من عناصر الجاذبية . 





10-  وأخيراً .. الصراحة: 
إن الصراحة صفة أساسية من صفات الجاذبية ، فهي واجبة 
التفكير مع النفس ، وفي التفاؤل مع الغير .. أما الشخص ذو 
الوجهين أو المحب لذاته والمشاكس لغيره فهل ستكون 
برأيك .. جذاب .....؟!



تحياتي للجميع



بسنت

*

----------


## basbosah

وكمان حسن النصيحة من غير جرح مشاعر
واظهار المحبة والخوف على مصلحة الطرف الثاني
يعني مش بدل مانكحلها نعميها نروح نقول للاعمى انت اعمى بعينه كدة من غير شور ولادستور
لا انما نختار الجمل المناسبة وننمق حديثنا بحيث ننصح الطرف الثاني وناخد بايده
بس صراحة موضوعك يجنن وتسلم ايديك يابنت مصر على مواضيعك الشيقة
واللي فعلا فيها العبرة والحكمة والموعظة
جزاكي الله كل الخير يااختي في الله
تحياتي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير يا بسنت
وصباح الخير عليكم جميعا
طبعا أنا أحب أن أكون شخصية جذابة لذلك سأحاول جاهدا ن أطبق النصائح العشرة
وأصبح عليكم ببيت شعر الحقيقة لا أتذكر من هو صاحبه
ملأى السنابل تنحنى بتواضع 
 والشامخات رؤوسهن فوارغ
 ::

----------


## بنت مصر

أكيد كلامك صحيح
واضافة رائعة وتصلح
النصيحة ان تسدى لمن يصلح لها
ولمن هو أهلا بالنصح..

يمكن للشخص ان يكون مميزا من احترامه
لذاته واجبار الاخرين على احترامه ايضا

يمكن ان يكون الشخص مميزا بالحوار الراقي
والبعد عن الابتذال وحسن التفرقة بين الجد والهزل


ويمكن ايضا ان يكون مميزا اذا كان هدفه من الحوار 
مرضاة الله سبحانه وتعالى في كل ما يصدر عنه من قول
او فعل وأكيد جميعنا ليس بحاجة الي معرفة اين نجد مرضاة الله !

اسفة لخروجي عن الهدف من الموضوع وهو اني اصبح عليكم
وصباح الخير يا احمد ناصر أخي الغالي وشكرا على البيت الرائع


بسنت

----------


## على درويش

الاخت بسنت ممكن باجماع نختارك جبرتى المنتدى وبدون مجاملات فاحساسك بالمشاركات عالى جدا واختيارك للمواضيع الجذابة غايه فى الدقه وفعلا ثقافه عاليه جدا جدا واتمنى ان تنال اعمالى اعجابك وبالمناسبه انا ليه قصيده فى اطار الهم الخاص عن اسكان الشباب ياريت تقريها وشكرا لك ولاخوانى اللى جددوا فينا الالام المستمره لما يحدث للمسلمين فى كل مكان وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## mas20877

الأخت بسنت أحييك علي النصائح القيمه 
لكن انا عايز أقول حاجه صغيره بالنسبه لموضوع الجد والهزار 
صدقيني ما فيش حاجه في الدنيا تستاهل أنك تاخديها بجد غير الأخره و الموت عشان يكون عظه
لو فيه مشكله كبيره قابلتك هزري معاها وهي هتعدي وتنحل فكري فيها هتلاقيها مقفله
الدنيا عايزه اللي يضحك عليها مش اللي يفكر فيها 
عموما كلامي ممكن يكون غريب و  لكن  ممكن يكون حل للمشاكل اللي بنقابلها كل يوم 
سؤال : مواجهة الضغوط اليوميه اللي بتزيد كل ما بيعدي يوم من عمرنا نتعامل معاها أزاي في رأيك
ولكي خالص تحياتي

----------


## بنت مصر

*

صباح الخير على كل اعضاء المنتدى الغاليين
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم بنصائح يارب تعجبكم
وهي بعنوان كن قويا وكن ضعيفا وباللغتين 


كن قويا وكن ضعيفا
Be strong and be weak 







Be strong enough to
face the world each day
كن قويا بما يكفي لمواجهة العالم كل يوم 







Be weak enough to 
know you cannot do everything
وكن ضعيفا بما يكفي لتعلم أنك لا تقدر أن تعمل كل شئ 







Be generous to 
those who need your help
كن كريما مع أولئك الذين يحتاجون للمساعدة 







Be frugal with what 
you need yourself
وكن مقتصدا فيما تحتاجه لنفسك 







Be wise enough to know that
you do not know everything
كن حكيما بما يكفي لتعلم انك لا تعلم كل شئ 







Be faithful enough
to believe in miracles
كن مؤمنا بما يكفي لتصدق بالمعجزات 







Be willing to share your joys
كن على استعداد ليشاطرك الآخرين افراحك 







Be willing to share
the sorrows of others
وكن على استعداد لتشاطر الآخرين احزانهم 







Be a leader when you see a 
path others have missed
كن قائدا حينما ترى طريقا ضله الآخرون 







Be a follower when you
are shrouded in the midst 
of uncertainty. 
وكن تابعا حينما تتيه في غياهب الشك 







Be the first to congratulate
an opponent who succeed
كن الأول تهنئة لخصمك الذي ينجح 







Be the last to criticize 
a colleague who fails
وكن الأخير في نقد (نقد سلبي) زميل فشل 








Be sure where your next step 
will fall, so that you will 
not stumble
كن متأكدا اين ستكون خطوتك القادمة, كي لا تتعثر 







Be sure of your final destination,
in case you are going the wrong way
وكن متأكدا من غايتك النهائية, فلعلك تسلك الطريق الخطأ 








Be loving to those who love you
كن محبا لأولئك الذين يحبونك 









Be loving to those who do not
love you, and they may change
وكن محبا لأولئك الذين لا يحبونك ايضا, فقد يتغيرون


تحياتي للجميع




بسنت

*

----------


## كريم يونس

[frame="1 80"]صباح الخير

احببت ان اصبح عليكم بهذه الاقوال عن المراة


 مثل ياباني 
 الشيطان استاذ الرجل وتلميذ المرأة   
ثق بأمرأتك مادام أمك تراقبها 
مثل هنغارى 
 أنظر الام وتزوج الإبنة  
مثل بولندى 
 الربيع عذراء والصيف ام والخريف أرملة والشتاء زوجة  
مثل تشيكى 
المرأة الجميلة تحتاج الى ثلاتة أزواج واحد ليدفع ديونها وواحد لتحبة وواحد ليضربها  
لاتستند الى الجدار المائل ولا الى المرأة  
مثل بلجيكى 
يخرب البيت ثلاثة زوجة شابة وخبز جديد وخشب اخضر  
امثال شرقية 
يختبر الذهب بالنار وتختبر المرأة بالذهب 
لم تنة المرأة عن شئ الا وفعلتة 
دموع المرأة دليل كذبها  
استشر زوجتك دائما ثم نفذ ماتراة انت  
النساء ناقصات عقل ودين 
إثنان فى خطر النساء والزجاج    
ما أشق على المرأة أن تكتم سرا  
المرأة كالحرباء تتلون كيفما شاءت   
امثال مصرية 
زى القطط ياكلوا وبينكروا 
فى الشارع عروسة وفى البيت جاموسة  
اللى ماتعرفش ترقص تقول الارض عوجة 
إن كان الرجل بحر تكون المرأة جسر 
إبنك على ماتربية وامرأتك على ماتعودها  
إكفى القدرة على فمها تطلع البنت لامها  
امثال انجليزية 
المرأة شعر طويل وعقل قصير  
آخر مايموت فى الرجل قلبة وفى المرأة لسانها 
المرأة القبيحة مرض للمعدة والمرأة الجميلة وجع للرأس 
النساء والجسور دائما تحتاج الى ترميم  
لا سلاح للمرأة إلا لسانها  
من تزوج إمرأة لها ثلاث بنات تزوج اربع لصوص 
مثل رومانى 
إنك لن تجد أبا وأما ثانيا ولكن تجد زوجات كما تشاء  
النساء يتعلمن البكاء ليكذبن 
مثل برتغالى 
المرأة التى تحب اثنين تخدع كلاهما  
مثل اوكرانى 
الزوج قانون زوجتة  
مثل هندى 
لاتكف المرأة عن الكلام إلا لتبكى  
امثال فرنسية 
من يعتقد فى امرأتة يخطئ ومن لايعتقد يخطأ 
المرأة والمال يضيعان الرجل 
لا اصعب من ان تجد بطيخة طيبة وامرأة طيبة  
سلاح المرأة لسانها فكيف تدعة يصدأ بعدم الاستعمال 
الرجل هو النار والمرأة هى الحطب وإبليس هو الهواء  
امثال ايرلندية 
المرأة تغلب الشيطان 
سل المرأة مرة او مرتين فإن لم تأخذ بوجهة نظرك فقتنع انت بوجهة نظرها 
ثلاثة انواع من الرجال لايفهمون المرأة الشباب والشيوخ والكهول  
امثال المانية 
عندما يتزوج الشيخ إمرأة صغيرة يضحك الشيطان  
رجل بلا امرأة راس بلا جسد وامرأة بلا رجل جسد بلارأس 
مالايقدر علية الشيطان تقدر علية المرأة   
الشيطان يكفية عشر ساعات ليخدع رجلا والمرأة يكفيها ساعة واحدة لتخدع عشرة شياطين 
امثال يونانية 
المرأة إما أن تحكم أو تخدم 
لاتثق بالمرأة حتى وإن ماتت 
وعود المرأة تكتب على صفحات الماء  
مثل لاتينى 
من لة بيت هادى ليست لة زوجة  
عندما تفكر المرأة بعقلها فإنها تفكر فى الاذى 
امثال اسبانية 
بالعين تطلب المرأة وتأخذ وتكرة وتقتل  
من العبث ان تراقب إمرأة سيئة  
المرأة كظلك إتبعها تهرب واهرب منها تتبعك  
امثال صينية 
النساء كالحكام قلما يجدن أصدقاء مخلصين  
إذا اخفق الشيطان فى التسرب الى مكان أوفد امرأة 
المرأة كالسجادة كلما ضربتها بالعصاة تخلصت من الغبارالعالق بها ونظفت 
يستطيع الرجل أن يحمى المرأة من كل رجل إلا نفسة  
مثل روسى 
للمرأة سبعا وسبعون رأيا فى آن واحد  
مثل ايطالى 
جمال السماء فى نجومها وجمال المرأة فى شعرها 
مثل فنلندى 
اشتر من بيت الغنى جوادا ومن بيت الفقير زوجة 
مثل بلغارى 
لاتثق بشمس الشتاء ولا بقلب المرأة  
مثل سويدى 
قلب المرأة يرى أكثر من عيون عشرة رجال  
مثل البانى 
لاشجار بلا امرأة  
مثل دانمركى 
الزوج الاصم والزوجة العمياء هما اسعد الازواج 

[/frame]

----------


## بنت مصر

*
صباح الخير على كل اعضاء المنتدى الغاليين
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم ببعض المعلومات 
السياسية السريعة يارب تعجبكم 




عمر المختار لم يشنق بل ألقي من 
الطائرة فوق سفوح جبال ليبيا .. 




الزعيم الروحي للهند المهاتما غاندى أكبر ابنائه 
قد أسلم وحاول غاندي أن يصده عن ذلك فأبى 
أن يطيعه وقد هدد غاندي ابنه بأنه سيضرب عن 
الطعام حتى الموت إذا لم يرجع للهندوسية إلا 
انه أبى بحزم وترك بيته .. 






تحياتي للجميع
بسنت*

----------


## elmasry1984

مساء الخير اولاعلي كل المنتدي الموضوعالي انتي انخترتيه يا بسنت موضوع موضوع كويس جدا بس انا مبعرفش اعد اصبح عشان انا شغال الصبح وبخلاص مساءاالساعه 1ونص وبروح تعبان وعزروني لاني مبشلركش في موضيع كتير المهم انا هبعت كل يوم حكمه بس مساءا وحكم اليوم 
                                                          دوام الحال من المحال
                                                                                                        من اخوكم
                                                                                                 حماده المصري

----------


## بنت مصر

*
صباح الخير على كل اعضاء المنتدى الغاليين
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم بشرح سريع
للصبر وخاصة الصبر الجميل 
يارب يعجبكم




صبرٌ جميــل 


 " الصبر مفتاح الفرج " حكمة مشهورة تدل على أهمية 
أن يتحلى الإنسان بهذه الصفة لمواجهة صعوبات الحياة .. 



و الصبر له أنواع عدة ، و لكن ما يهمنا منها هو الصبر 
في مواجهة المصائب و الذي تمثله الآية رقم 18 من سورة 
يوسف عندما قال الأب المنكوب الذي فقد ابنه يوسف 
" فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ"



و المقصود بالصبر الجميل أن تصبر و أنت راضٍ بقضاء الله و قدره ، 
و هذا لن يأتي الا  إذا كنت وثيق الصلة بربك ، ففي هذه الحالة فقط 
تأخذ أجر الصبر على المكاره ! و ينطبق عليك قوله سبحانه و تعالى 
" إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُم بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ " فهذا هو الصبر الجميل 
المقصود ، إما أن تصبر رغماً عنك لأنه ليس بيدك حلاً و تكون ساخطاً 
و متبرماً فهذا لن يفيدك في شئ و سيؤدي فقط الى تلف أعصابك .



 الاسلام دين و حيـاة 
د.جابر قميحة





تحياتي



بسنت



*

----------


## زهرةالعشق

(( مســـــــــــاء الــعــــســـل)) عكست الصوره وقرأت موضوعك المساء وحبيت اشارك ايضا المساءبـــــ ين شاطين وميه عشقتكم عنيه يا غالين عليا ياهل إسكندريه ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## بنت مصر

*



مساء الفل يا زهر على هذا التمسية الجميلة
ولاني شفتها الصبح تبقى اصطباحية جميلة

النهاردة حاصبح عليكم بدعاء رائع 
ادعوه وبعدها اطلبوا حاجتكم من الله
بقلب ونية خالصين وان شاء الله تكون الاجابة



اللهم انى أسألك بعزك وذلى 
وبغناك عنى وفقرى اليك
وبقوتك وضعفى 
هذه ناصيتى الكاذبة الخاطئة بين يديك 
عبيدك سوايا كثير
وليس لى سيد سواك
أسألك مسألة المساكين 
وأبتهل اليك ابتهال الخاضع الذليل
وأدعوك دعاء الخائف الضرير
مَن ذل لك قلبه 
ورغم لك أنفه 
وخضعت لك رقبته
وفاضت لك عيناه
أن تغفر لى ذنبى 



تحياتي للجميع



بسنت



*

----------


## Shoshou

انا بصبح عليكوا واقولكوا




بااااااااااك

رجعت تانى بعد الامتحانات
وان شاء الله افضل موجوده تانى

وحشتونى  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

حمدلله علي السلامة يا شوشو نورتي  :: 
 :: 

ولكم باككككككككك

----------


## ادهم فوده

حمدلله على السلامة يا شوشو واخباتر الامتحانات ايه سمعنا ان هى كانت صعبة بشكل عام

----------


## ابن البلد

*مساء الفل عليكم جميعا

النهارده ليه عندكم أغنيه حلوة أوي

هي قديمة شوية ظهرت في التسعينات

الأغنيه هي 

one sweet day 

غناها

Mariah Carey و Boyz II Men

صورة الأغنيه



كلمات الأغنيه أهيي


One Sweet Day

(Mariah Carey & Boyz II Men)

Sorry I never told you, all I wanted to say 
And now it's too late to hold you 
'Cause you've flown away, so far away 

Never had I imagined living without your smile 
Feeling and knowing you hear me 
It keeps me alive, alive 

And I know you're shining down on me from heaven 
Like so many friends we've lost along the way 
And I know eventually we'll be together 
Together, one sweet day 

Darling, I never showed you 
Assumed you'd always be there 
I took your presence for granted, but I always cared 
And I miss the love we shared 

And I know you're shining down on me from heaven 
Like so many friends we've lost along the way 
And I know eventually we'll be together 
Together, one sweet day 

Although the sun will never shine the same 
I'll always look to a brighter day 
Lord, I know when I lay me down to sleep 
You will always listen as I pray 

And I know you're shining down on me from heaven 
Like so many friends we've lost along the way 
And I know eventually we'll be together 
Together, one sweet day 

And I know you're shining down on me from heaven 
Like so many friends we've lost along the way 
And I know eventually we'll be together 
Together, one sweet day 

Yes, we will one sweet day 

Sorry I never told you, all I wanted to say 

لتحميل الأغنيه نغمة بلوفونيك أضغط هنا*
 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:.../onesweet1.mid

----------


## وائل الحريران

*صباح الخير اخت بنت مصر

صباح أحلى من الورد وألذ من الشهد صباح ما يليق ا لا بطيب القلب , ويسعد لي صباحكم أحبتي أعضاء وعضوات منتدى اللؤللؤ

تحياتي لكم

وائل*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير يا وائل الحريران
ويا بسنت (العروسة)
ويا كل أعضاء منتدانا الجميل
أصبح عليكم بالحديث الشريف عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : إتقى النار ولو بشق تمرة  ( متفق عليه )

----------


## بنت مصر

*
صباح الخير يا اعضاء المنتدى الغاليين
عاوزة اقول لكم انكم وحشتوني
ووحشني اني اصبح عليكم زي 
كل يوم والنهاردة حاصبح عليكم 
بمقارنة بين صفات  النجاح والفشل
يارب يعجبكم




الناجح يفكر في الحل 
والفاشل يفكر في المشكلة



الناجح لا تنضب أفكاره 
والفاشل لا تنضب أعذاره 



الناجح يساعد الآخرين 
والفاشل يتوقع المساعدة من الآخرين 



الناجح يرى حلا لكل مشكلة 
والفاشل يرى مشكلة في كل حل 



الناجح يقول : الحل صعب لكنه ممكن 
والفاشل يقول : الحل ممكن لكنه صعب 



الناجح يعتبر الإنجاز التزاما يلبيه 
والفاشل لا يرى في الإنجاز اكثر من عد يعطيه 



الناجح لديه أحلام يحققها 
والفاشل لديه أوهام وأضغاث أحلام يبددها 



الناجح يقول : عامل الناس كما تحب أن يعاملوك 
والفاشل يقول : اخدع الناس قبل أن يخدعوك 



الناجح يرى في العمل أمل 
والفاشل يرى في العمل ألم 



الناجح ينظر إلى المستقبل ويتطلع إلى ما هو ممكن 
والفاشل ينظر إلى الماضي ويتطلع إلى ما هو مستحيل



الناجح يختار ما يقول 
والفاشل يقول ما يختار 



الناجح يناقش بقوة وبلغة لطيفة 
والفاشل يناقش بضعف وبلغة فظة 



الناجح يتمسك بالقيم ويتنازل عن الصغائر 
والفاشل يتشبث بالصغائر ويتنازل عن القيم 



الناجح يصنع الأحداث 
والفاشل تصنعه الأحداث




تحياتي للجميع 
بسنت


*

----------


## الكينج أبو وليــــد

الله  عليكى  اختى الكريمة بنت مصر  

صفات  جميلة  قووووووى  

وحمدالله على  السلامة  

ابو وليــــــــد

----------


## بنت مصر

*
صباح الخير يا اعضاء المنتدى الغاليين
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم بموضوع عجبني 
جدا ويارب يعجبكم انتوا كمان وهو بعنوان:

علامــــــــــــــــــات

1- من علامة علو الهمة 
ألا ترضى لنفسك من كل شيء إلا بأحسنه. 


2- من علامة الزهد، 
أن تعرض عن الدنيا وهي مقبلة عليك. 



3- من علامة الكرم 
أن تكون للبذل فيما لا يتحدث عنه الناس 
أسرع منك للبذل فيما يشتهر أمره بينهم. 



4- من علامة العظمة 
أن تزداد ثباتاً في طريقك كلما 
ازدادت فيك المتاعب. 



5- من علامة الحكمة 
أن تحمل نفسك على ما تريد 
أن تدعو الناس إليه. 



6- من علامة حسن الأخلاق، 
أن تكون في بيتك أحسن الناس أخلاقاً. 



7- من علامة الإخلاص 
أن يهمك الرضا عما تعمل، 
قبل أن يهمك الرضا من الناس. 



8- من علامة الصبر، 
ألا تكثر من الشكوى للناس. 



9- من علامة الشكر، 
أن تخجل من التقصير مع من أحسن إليك





تحياتي للجميع



بسنت
*

----------


## بنت مصر

*
صباح الخير يا اعضائنا  الغاليين
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم بموضوع عجبني 
جدا ويارب يعجبكم انتوا كمان وهو بعنوان:
قالوا وقلت ويارب يعجبكم



قالوا :: ما الحياة
قلت :: وما الحياة الدنيا الا متاع الغرور 





قالوا :: ما الوطن
قلت :: ولأوطان في دم كل حر يد سلفت ودين مستحق 



قالوا :: ما الطبيعة
قلت :: إبداع الخالق البارىء المصور 



قالوا :: ما الصداقة
قلت :: كنز لا يفنى 



قالوا :: ما الجمال
قلت :: إن الجمال جمال العلم والأدب والروح والأخلاق 



قالوا :: ما الحرية
قلت :: اذا الشعب يوماُ أراد الحياة فلا بد أن يستجيب القدر 



قالوا :: ما الجهل
قلت :: الجهل يهدم بيت العز والشرف 



قالوا :: ما الخيانة
قلت :: لا خير في امرىء خان وغرته نفسه 



قالوا :: ما الصبر
قلت :: مفتاح الفرج 



قالوا :: ما الظلم
قلت :: الظلم ظلمات يوم القيامة 



قالوا :: ما الكتاب
قلت :: وخير جليس في الانام كتاب 



قالوا :: ما الغضب
قلت :: ريح شديدة تعصف بالإنسان 



قالوا :: ما الفضيلة
قلت :: المجد ظل الفضيلة 



قالوا :: ما الفقر
قلت :: إنما الفقر فقير الدين والأخلاق 



قالوا :: ما الأخوة
قلت :: وليس أخي من ودني وهو حاضر ولكن أخي من ودني وهو غائب.





تحياتي للجميع 
بسنت
*

----------


## رهيب 2000

::  


 ::   أسئلة ولها أجابة  




سؤال:هل تريدأن يعد الله لك نزلا فى الجنة؟
جواب:قال صلى الله علية و سلم: من غدا الى المسجد أو راح اعد الله له فى الجنة نزلا كلما غدا أو راح" متفق علية


سؤال : هل عملت بهذا الحديث؟
جواب:قال صلى الله علية و سلم: ما من يوم يصبح العباد فية ,إلا ملكان ينزلان ,فيقول أحدهما ,اللهم أعط منفقا خلفا, و يقول الاخر , اللهم اعط ممسكا تلفا" رواه مسلم



سؤال : هل تريد أن يصلى الله عليك؟
جواب:قال صلى الله علية و سلم: من صلى على صلاة صلى الله عليه بهاعشرا" رواه مسلم 
سؤال: هل تريد بيتا فى الجنة؟
جواب:قال صلى الله علية و سلم: ما من عبد مسلم يصلى لله تعالى كل يوم اثنتى عشر ركعة تطوعا غير الفريضة إلا بنى الله له بيتا فى الجنة" رواه مسلم



سؤال: هل سمعت بهذه الوصية ؟
جواب: عن أبى هريرة رضى الله عنه قال اوصانى خليلى صلى الله علية و سلم: بصيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر و ركعتى الضحى و ان أوتر قبل أن أرقد " متفق علية



سؤال: هل تريد أن لا ينقطع عملك الصالح بعد الموت؟
جواب: بناء المساجد, حفر الآبار ,تربية الولد على الصلاح , نشر العلم كطباعة الكتب و نشرها و نسخ الآشرطة و توزيعها , و دعمها ماديا ً " يقول صلى الله علية و سلم : اذا مات الانسان انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث : إلا من صدقة جارية , أو علم ينتفع به ,أو ولد صالح يدعو له " رواه مسلم



سؤال: هل تريد أن تستجاب دعوتك ؟
جواب:قال صلى الله علية و سلم: ما من عبد مسلم يدعو لاخيه بظهر الغيب الا قال الملك و لك بمثل" رواه مسلم



سؤال: هل تعرف ما هو أحب الكلام الى الله ؟

جواب:قال صلى الله علية و سلم: ألا أخبرك بأحب الكلام الى الله ؟ إن أحب الكلام الى الله : سبحان الله و بحمده " رواه مسلم



سؤال: هل تريد ان تغفر ذنوبك و إن كانت كثيرة؟
جواب:قال صلى الله علية و سلم: من قال سبحان الله و بحمده فى يوم مائة مرة, حطت خطاياه , و ان كانت مثل زبد البحر" متفق علية



سؤال: هل تريد ان تكون قريبا من ربك؟
جواب:قال صلى الله علية و سلم:أقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه و هو ساجد , فأكثروا الدعاء" رواه مسلم



سؤال: هل تريد نزول السكينة و غشيان الرحمة؟
جواب:قال صلى الله علية و سلم: لا يقعد قوم يذكرون الله الا حفتهم الملائكة و غشيتهم الرحمة و نزلت عليهم السكينة و ذكرهم الله فيمن عنده" رواه مسلم



سؤال: هل تأملت هذا الحد يث ؟
جواب:قال صلى الله علية و سلم: ما يصيب المسلم من نصب و لا وصب و لا هم و لا حزن و لا أى أذى و لا غم حتى الشوكه يشاكها إلا كفر بها عن خطاياه " متفق علية



سؤال:هل تريد أجر قيام ليلة كاملة ؟
جواب:قال صلى الله علية و سلم:من صلى العشاء فى جماعة فكأنما قام نصف الليل , و من صلى الصبح فى جماعة فكأنما صلى الليل كله " رواه مسلم



سؤال: هل تريد حسنات كالجبال؟
جواب:قال صلى الله علية و سلم: من شهد الجنازة حتى يصلى عليها فله قيراط و من شهدها حتى تدفن فله قيراطان , قيل و ما القيراطان قال : مثل الجبلين العظيمين " متفق علية



سؤال: هل تريد ان تكون فى حفظ الله؟
جواب:قال صلى الله علية و سلم: من صلى الصبح فهو فى ذمة الله" رواه مسلم


سؤال: هل تريد أن يباعد الله بينك و بين النار سبعين خريفا ً ؟؟

جواب:قال صلى الله علية و سلم: ما من عبد يصوم يوما ً فى سبيل الله إلا باعد الله بذلك اليوم وجهه عن النار سبعين خريفا ً" متفق علية



سؤال: هل تريد طريقا ً يوصلك الى الجنة؟
جواب :قال صلى الله علية و سلم: من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما ً , سهل الله له به طريقا ً الى الجنة " رواه مسلم



سؤال: هل تريد اجر الصائم او القائم او المجاهد؟
جواب :قال صلى الله علية و سلم: الساعى على الارملة و المسكين كالمجاهد فى سبيل الله , واحسبه قال و كالقائم لا يفتر و كالصائم لا يفطر " متفق علية

----------


## بنت مصر

جزاك الله خير وتسلم ايدك اخي الرهيب على هذا الطرح الجميل


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

*صباح الخير على كل اعضائنا الغاليين
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم بموضوع عجبني 
جدا ويارب يعجبكم انتوا كمان وهو بعنوان:
أوائل النساء



أول خلع في الإسلام : 
بين تماضر بنت ثابت بن قيس بن شـماس 
وزوجـته جمـيـلة بنت عبد الله بن أبيّ . 



- أول امرأة جـلدت في مكتل : 
أم جعد الليثية في أيام مروان . 



- أول امرأة اكتحلت بالإثمد : 
زرقاء اليمامة . 



- أول امرأة اتخذت المِنطق : 
هاجر أم إسماعيل . 



- أول امرأة حملت في نعش : 
زينب بن جحش أم المؤمنين . 



- أول من طافت بين الصفا والمروة : 
هاجر أم إسماعيل عليه السلام . 



- أول امرأة تزوجها رسول الله : 
خديجة بنت خويلد . 



- أول امرأة قطعت في السرقة : 
فاطمة بنت الأسود المخزومية ، 
التي شفع فيها أسامة بن زيد . 



- أول امرأة بايعت من الأنصار : 
أم عامر الأشهلية . 



- أول من ضرب بالدف : 
كلثوم أخت موسى بن عمران 
عليه السلام لما جاوز البحر . 



- أول شهيدة في الإسلام : 
سمية أم عمار بن ياسر . 



- أول ما تُسأل عنه المرأة يوم القيامة : 
عن صلاتها ثم عن بعلها . 



- أول فدائية في الإسلام : 
أسماء بنت أبي بكر الصديق ذات النطاقين



- أول من كسا الكعبة من نساء مصر : 
شجرة الدر . 



- أول ملكة في مصر : 
بنت الملك (( أثريب )) . 



- أول امرأة بنى لها زوجها أعظم مقبرة في العالم 
هي (تاج محل) بالهند: السلطانة نورجيهان سنة 1631م . 



تحياتي للجميع



بسنت


*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ونحن نشكرك يا بسنت على موضوعك الجميل
ذو المشاركات القيمة 
 ::   ::   ::  
وأصبح عليكم بالحديث الشريف
[frame="3 80"]قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
((ما قال عبد قط إذا أصابه هم أو حزن :
اللهم إنى عبدك ,وابن عبدك, وابن أمتك,ناصيتى بيدك,ماض فى حكمك,عدل فى قضاؤك,أسألك بكل إسم هو لك ,سميت به نفسك,أو أنزلته فى كتابك,أو علمته أحدا من خلقك,أو إستأثرت به فى علم الغيب عندك,أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبى,ونور بصرى وجلاء حزنى,وذهاب همى وغمى ,
إلا أذهب الله همه وغمه,وأبدله مكان حزنه فرحا))
{حيث حسن رواه أحمد وابن حبان عن ابن مسعود رضى الله عنه}[/frame]

----------


## بنت مصر

الف شكر يا احمد على هذا الحديث الجميل 
جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الغالي


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

*
صباح الخير على كل اعضائنا الغاليين
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم ببعض الاقوال 
التى تحمل الكثير من الحكمة اتمنى
انها تحوز اعجابكم كما اعجبتني ايضا


خير الأموال :-
خير الأموال ما أخذته من الحلال 
و صرفـته في النوال ( الطاعات ) 
و شر الأموال ما أخذته من الحرام 
و صرفـته في الآثام .





خصال الزهد :-
للزهد خمس خصال هي : 
الثقه بالله ، 
التبري عن الخلق ، 
الاخلاص في العمل ، 
احتمال الظلم ، 
القناعة بما في اليد .





أنواع اللذات :-
ان لذة العابدين في المناجاه 
و لذة العلماء في التفكر ، 
و لذة المصلحين في الهدايه ، 
و لذة الاشقياء في المشاكسه ، 
و لذة اللئام في الأذى ، 
و لذة الضالين في الافساد .





من هو الغريب :- 
قال ابراهيم الحربي لجماعة عنده 
من تعدون الغريب في زمانكم هذا ؟
فقال واحد منهم : الغريب من نأى عن وطنه ، 
وقال آخر الغريب من فارق أحبابه ، 
و قال كل واحد منهم شيئا ، 
فقال ابراهيم الغريب في زماننا رجل صالح 
عاش بين قوم صالحين ، ان أمر بالمعروف آزروه ، 
و ان نهى عن المنكر أعانوه ، و ان احتاج الى 
سبب من الدنيا أنجدوه ، ثم ماتوا و تركوه




تحياتي للجميع





بسنت

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> صباح الخير على كل اعضائنا الغاليين
> النهاردة حاصبح عليكم ببعض الاقوال 
> التى تحمل الكثير من الحكمة اتمنى
> انها تحوز اعجابكم كما اعجبتني ايضا
> 
> 
> خير الأموال :-
> خير الأموال ما أخذته من الحلال 
> ...


[frame="2 60"]أختى العزيزة بسنت
شكرا على هذه المشاركة الجميلة
كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا ابتلى بالدين يقول
((اللهم اكفنى بحلالك عن حرامك واغننى بفضلك عمن سواك))[/frame]{حديث حسن رواه الترمذى عن على رضى الله عنه}

----------


## بنت مصر

*صباح الخير على كل اعضائنا الغاليين
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم ببعض عبارات
((نعم)) الرائعة للدكتور عائض القرني
ان شاء الله تعجبكم ..


نـعــم..
لبسمتك الجميلة التي تبعث الحب 
وترسل المودة للآخرين





نـعــم..
لكلمتك الطيبة التي تبني الصداقات 
الشرعية وتذهب الأحقاد



نـعــم..
لصدقة متقبلة تسعد مسكينا، 
وتفرح فقيرا، وتشبع جائعا





نـعــم..
لجلسة مع القرآن تلاوة وتدبرا 
وعملا وتوبة واستغفارا





نـعــم..
لكثرة الذكر والاستغفار، 
وإدمان الدعاء، وتصحيح التوبة





نـعــم..
لتربية أبنائك على الدين، 
وتعليمهم السنة، وإرشادهم لما ينفعهم





نـعــم..
للحشمة والحجاب الذي أمر الله به، 
وهو طريق الصيانة والحفظ





نـعــم..
لصحبة الخيرات والأخيار ممن يخافون الله، 
ويحبون الدين، ويحترمون القيم





نـعــم..
لبر الوالدين، وصلة الرحم، 
وإكرام الجار، وكفالة الأيتام





نـعــم..
للقراءة النافعة، والمطالعة المفيدة، 
مع الكتاب الممتع الراشد





تحياتي للجميع







بسنت*

----------


## hebaa

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انا اول مرة اشارك معاكم فى هذا الموضوع والمشكاركه الرائعه من اختنا بسنت 
ويارب تعجبكم مشاركتى

 لا تركن الى القصور الفاخره 
واذكر عظامك حين تمسي ناخره 
واذا رايت زخارف الدنيا فقل 
يا رب ان العيش عيش الآخره*

----------


## بنت مصر

اهلا بيكي اختي العزيزة هبة
ومشاركتك فعلا رائعة
اتمنى ان اجدك دائما
في الموضوع وبمشاركات
رائعة مثلك اختي الحبيبة



بسنت

----------


## hebaa

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ربنايكرمك ويعزك اختى حببتى بسنت 

ويارب افيدكم  وربنا يزيدك ويجعل كل مجهودك فى هذا المنتدى فى ميزان حسناتك
وعايزين نوريهم بتوع اسكندريه بيعملوا ايه *

----------


## crazy_with_love

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته 
انا اول مره اشارك في هذا الموضوع 
وانا نشكر كل الاعضاء المشاركين ونشكر الاخت بسنت 


وانا مانقدر نقول الا ان اشاء الله ديما صباحكم ورد وفل وياسمين وعنبر ونرجس وريحان ومسك وكل عطر طيب اخوانى واخواتى 

وان شاء الله انشوفكم على خير يارب
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اخوكم على من ليبيا
سلام

----------


## بنت مصر

> وانا مانقدر نقول الا ان اشاء الله ديما صباحكم 
> ورد وفل وياسمين وعنبر ونرجس وريحان 
> ومسك وكل عطر طيب اخوانى


صباح ومساءك وكل ايامك 
ورد وفل وياسمين وعنبر 
ونرجس وريحان ومسك 
وكل عطر طيب أخي العزيز

بسنت

----------


## crazy_with_love

السلام عليكم 
ان شاء الله انكون عند حسن ضن الجميع 
وان شاء الله ربي يحفظكم كلكم 
وينجحكم دنيا واخره يارب 
سلام

----------


## بنت مصر

صباح الخير على كل 
اعضاء المنتدى الغاليين
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم 
بمقتطفات من رباعيات 
صلاج جاهين ان شاء الله تعجبكم





قالوا السياسة مهلكة بشكل عام
و بحورها يا بني خشنة مش ريش نعام
غوص فيها تلقي الغرقانين كلهــم
شايلين غنايم .. و الخفيف اللي عـام
عجبي !!!






اوقات أفوق و يحل عني غبايا
واشعر كأني فهمت كل الخبايا
و افتح شفايفي علشــــــان اقول الدرر
ما أقولش غير حبة غزل في الصبايا
عجبي !!!





قطي العزيز راقد علي الكنبات 
في نوم لذيذ .. و بيلحس الشنبات 
و انا كل عين فنجان مدلدق قلق
صدق اللي قال إن الحياة منابات
عجبي !!!





يا خالق الكون بالحساب و الجبر
و خالقني ماشي بلختيار و الجبر
كل اللي حيلتي زمزمية أمل
وازاي تكفيني لباب القبر؟
عجبي!!




يا عندليب ما تخافش من غنوتك
قول شكوتك و احكي علي بلوتك 
الغنوه مش ح تموتك إنما 
كتم الغنا هو اللي ح يموتك 
عجبي !!!





تحياتي  للجميع
بسنت

----------


## مزمزة

> من جد وجد


و ليكم هذه النكت

*نمله راكبه جمل وبتصررررررررخ ياترى ليه بتصرررررررررخ ليه 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ............علشان شبشبهاااااااااا وقع 


مرة دكتور اسنان سرق حبسوه فى سيجنال2 


غبى سألوه...تعرف ايه عن السيفون؟ قاللهم ده صندوق في حبل صغير بتضغطه 
فبيطلع لك مايّه ،...... يابتلحق تشرب يامبتلحقش 



مره واحد عبيط اشترك فى اسرع مسابفة رسم ، بدأت المسابفة ورسم 
نقطة..... المشرف بيسأله ايه ده يا ابنى .... فقاله ده فيل بس جاى من 
بعيد يا فندم 


بيضة جواها كتكوت عدت عليها عربية ماتكسرتش ...ليه؟؟؟ 
.............................. 



علشان الكتكوت كان رافع إيديه و رجليه 



واحد رزل دخل السيما ما لاقاش غير واحد بس قعد وراه وقاله دماغك لو 
سمحت 



مرة واحد ظريف عاش في الدور.واحد أظرف منه عاش في الدور اللي فوقه 


مرة واحد مفلس صحى الصبح فتح الدولاب لقى عشرين جنية قال اية عشرة 
هجيب بيها كباب والتانية حشيش فجاة الباب خبط قال مين قالة بوليس ام 
جاى رامى العشرة جنية من الشباك 


ليه بلدياتنا لما بيشتري بيت بيدلق لبن عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟ عشان يبقي بيت 
ملك 



واحد بسكوته .... كوته زعلت منه 


واحدة بلديتنا اشترت مسدس علشان ترفع حواجبها 


في ساندوتش لابس بامبرز لييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟............... 



وجبة اطفال 


ليه بلدياتنا بيربي شنبه ؟؟؟؟؟؟.................... 



 علشان الدبانه تمسح رجليها قبل ما تدخل 



قمة الهدوء.......... انك تسمع شريط فاضى 

 وقمة الرخامة ..... انك تقلب الشريط 

 وقمة التناحة....... انك تعيد حتة عجبتك 


ترزي مراته قصيرة فك التانية بتاعتها 


اتنين مخنوقين الاول قال للتاني ليه القمر ماطلع اليوم قام قلو الغايب 
حجته معا 


مره واحد راح للسوبر ماركت قله عندك معلبات رد عليه ايوه قله طاب 
ادينى علبة كبريت 


فى يوم الاستاذ كنتاكى ومراته نزلوا البحر و مبيعرفوش العوم ، ... 
كنتاكى "ماك" لكن مراته "ناجتس" 


مرة واحد بتاع فيديو جيم مات كتبوا على قبرة game over 


قردين هربوا من الجبلاية واحدمسكوة والتانى بيقرا النكتة 
.............. " 


سوداني اتجوز سودانيه خلفه صبي اشقر وعيونه خضر سمه مستحيل 


مرة مدرس رياضيات تجوز مدرسة رياضيات أنجبوا طفل متوازي الأضلاع 


مدرس كيمياء رزق بولد .... فسماه سامي أكسيد الكربون 


مرة واحد كهربائي أبو مات،لفو في شيكارتون و دفنه في الحيطة. 


مرة واحد سافر الكويت لقى الاسامى بوحمد و بو فهد و بو محمد و بو 
فيراس راح سمى نفسه بوكيمون 


مهندس كمبيوتر اتجوز وخلف ولد سماه مهنج 


واحد سباك نفسه اتسدت غرق الشقه 
*    
 :Hotbar204  :Hotbar204  :Hotbar204

----------


## سمسمة

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

حلوين اوى يامزمزة

مساء الخير عليكم*

----------


## بنت مصر

*
صباح الخير والسعادة على 
كل اعضاء المنتدى الغاليين
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم ببعض المهارات التي 
نجعل منا اشخاصاً محبوبين لدى الاخرين
يارب تعجبكم وأكون وفقت في اختياري



1- أبدأ الآخرين بالسلام والتحية 
ففي السلام تهيئة وتطمين للطرف الآخر . 




2-ابتسم 
فالابتسامة مفعولها سحري وفيها استمالة للقلوب. 





3-أظهر الاهتمام والتقدير للطرف الآخر 
وعامل الناس كما تحب أن يعاملوك . 





4- للناس أفراح وأتراح فشاركهم في النفوس. 





5-اقض حاجات الآخرين تصل إلى قلوبهم 
فالنفوس تميل إلى من يقضي حاجتها. 





6- عليك بالعفو عن الزلات 
وتغليب نفسية التسامح. 





7- في تفقد الغائب والسؤال عنه 
ضمان لكسب الود واستجذاب القلوب. 





8- لا تبخل بالهدية ولو قلّ سعرها 
فقيمتها معنوية اكثر من مادية. 





9- اظهر الحب وصرّح به 
فكلمات الود تأسر القلوب . 





10- تفنن في تقديم النصيحة 
ولا تجعلها فضيحة. 





11- حدث الآخرين بمجال اهتمامهم 
فالفرد يميل إلى من يحاوره في مدار اهتمام. 





12- كن ايجابياً متفائلاً 
وابعث البشرى لمن حولك . 





13- امدح الآخرين إذا احسنوا 
فالمدح أثره في النفس ولكن لا تبالغ. 





14- انتق كلماتك .. ترتفع مكانتك 
فالكلمة الحسنه خير وسيلة لاستمالة القلوب. 





15- تواضع فالناس تنفر 
ممن يستعلي عليهم . 





16- تجنب تصيُّد عيوب الآخرين 
وانشغل بإصلاح عيوبك . 





17- تعلم فن الإنصات 
فالناس تحب من يصغي لها . 





18- وسع دائرة معارفك 
واكسب في كل يوم صديق. 





19- اسعى لتنويع تخصصاتك واهتماماتك 
تتسع دائرة معارفك وصداقاتك . 





20- إذا قدمت معروفاً لشخص ما 
لا تنتظر منه مقابل.





تحياتي للجميع





بسنت*

----------


## batabeet

بالمناسبة دى احب اسال ( لية احنا بنحب وبنتحب لية ارجو الاجابة)....؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت مصر

صباح الخير على كل 
اعضاء المنتدى الغاليين
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم 
ببعض الكلامات الرائعة والتى 
خطت بأنامل مبدعة وحكيمة





أقدام متعبة وضمير مستريح خ
ير من ضمير متعب وأقدام مستريحه 






الضربات القوية تهشم الزجاج 
لكنها تصقل الحديد ..





من الأفضل أن تعاني من الظلم من أن تمارسه 





المفلس يجتاز السوق مسرعاً 





وردة واحدة لإنسان على قيد الحياة 
أفضل من باقة كاملة على قبره 





فاتورة الهاتف هي أبلغ دليل 
على أن الصمت أوفر بكثير من الكلام





لا تحاول أن تجعل ملابسك أغلى شيء فيك 
حتى لا تجد نفسك يوماً أرخص مما ترتديه 





نحن نميل إلى تصديق أولئك 
الذين لا نعرفهم لأنهم لم يخدعونا من قبل 





تكلم وأنت غاضب فستقول 
أعظم حديث تندم عليه طوال حياتك 





لا أحد يستطيع إهانتك إلا بمساعدتك 






تحياتي  للجميع
بسنت

----------


## hebaa

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكرا ليك بستن على الكلمات الحلوه دي  

واحب اصبح عليكم كلكم   

ودعونى اصبح عليكم بهذه التذكرة :



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


قَالُوا رَبَّنَا غَلَبَتْ عَلَيْنَا شِقْوَتُنَا وَكُنَّا قَوْماً ضَالِّينَ، رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْهَا فَإِنْ عُدْنَا فَإِنَّا ظَالِمُونَ، قَالَ اخْسَؤُوا فِيهَا وَلَا تُكَلِّمُونِ } [المؤمنون:106-108]. 



يومك ايها المسلم بين الحفظ والضياع 

أما بعد يوم المسلم بين الحفظ والضياع أخي المسلم .. سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته ، وبعد : احفظ الله يحفظك ، احفظ الله تجده تجاهك . هل حفظت الله تعالى في صلاة الفجر فصليتها جماعة ؟ فقد صح عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : ( من صلى الفجر في جماعة فهو في ذمة الله ) أي حفظه ورعايته . 

هل صليت الصلوات الخمس بخشوع وخضوع وحضور قلب ؟ قال تعالى : ( حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى وقوموا لله قانتين ) 

، وهل أديت السنن الرواتب ؟ هل جددت التوبة كل يوم وأكثرت من الاستغفار ؟ ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا توبوا إلى الله توبة نصوحًا ) 

. عمل يسير عليك أيها المسلم يجزؤك عن كل مفصل من جسمك ركعتا الضحى هي صلاة الأوابين الصادقين . يومٌ لا تقرأ فيه شيئًا من القرآن يوم مظلم لا بركة فيه ؛ لأن بركة الوقت تؤخذ من القرآن ( كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته وليتذكر أولوا الألباب ) 

. قسوة القلب مصيبة من أعظم المصائب دواؤها ذكر الله عز وجل ( ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب ) ومنها أذكار الصلوات وأذكار الصباح والمساء . 

كيف يَسْلم لك أيها المسلم إيمانك وقد أطلقت نظرك إلى الحرام ( قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ) 

. يومك المبارك يوم تتصدق بصدقة أو تُدخل السرور على مسلم أو تصلح بين متشاجرين ( لا خير في كثير من نجواهم إلا من أمر بصدقة أو معروف أو إصلاح بين الناس ) 

. وأنت في طريقك إلى اليوم الآخر لا تنس زادك ( وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى ) قيام الليل ، صيام النوافل ، زيارة المريض ، زيارة القبور ، تشييع الجنائز ، مجالس الذكر ، البكاء من خشية الله ، التفكر في آيات الله تعالى ، سلامة الصدر ، حفظ اللسان ، حب الصالحين ... كلها نور على نور يهدي الله لنوره من يشاء . صلاة وسلامًا على محمد نبي الهُدى والرحمةِ والآل والصحب والتابعين*

----------


## crazy_with_love

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله 
بدى اصبح عليكم وان شاء الله الجميع ايكونو بالف خير 
واتقدرم بهذا الدعاء لكم 
بدى اصبح عليكم بهذا الدعاء 

  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اللهم يا من دلع لسان الصبح بنطق تبلجه وسرح قطع الليل المظلم بغياهب تلجلجه وأتقن صنع الفلك الدوار في مقادير تبرجه وشعشع ضياء الشمس بنور تأججه يا من دل على ذاته بذاته وتنزه عن مجانسة مخلوقاته وجل عن ملاءمة كيفياته يا من قرب من خطرات الظنون وبعد عن لحظات العيون وعلم بما كان قبل أن يكون يا من أرقدني في مهاد أمنه وأمانه وأيقظني إلى ما منحني به من مننه وإحسانه وكف أكف السوء عني بيده وسلطانه، صل اللهم على الدليل إليك في الليل الأليل والماسك من أسبابك بحبل الشرف الأطول والناصع الحسب في ذروة الكاهل الأعبل والثابت القدم على زحاليفها في الزمن الأول وعلى آله الأخيار المصطفين الأبرار وافتح اللهم لنا مصاريع الصباح بمفاتيح الرحمة والفلاح وألبسني اللهم من أفضل خلع الهداية والصلاح واغرس اللهم بعظمتك في شرب جناني ينابيع الخشوع واجر اللهم لهيبتك من آماقي زفرات الدموع وأدب اللهم نزق الخرق مني بأزمة القنوع، إلهي إن لم تبتدئني الرحمة منك بحسن التوفيق فمن السالك بي إليك في واضح الطريق وإن أسلمتني أناتك لقائد الأمل والمنى فمن المقيل عثراتي من كبوات الهوى وإن خذلني نصرك عند محاربة النفس والشيطان فقد وكلني خذلانك إلى حيث النصب والحرمان، إلهي أتراني ما أتيتك إلا من حيث الآمال أم علقت بأطراف حبالك إلا حين باعدتني ذنوبي عن دار الوصال فبئس المطية التي امتطت نفسي هواها فواهاً لها لما سولت لها ظنونها ومناها وتباً لها لجرأتها على سيدها ومولاها، إلهي قرعت باب رحمتك بيد رجائي وهربت إليك لاجئاً من فرط أهوائي وعلقت بأطراف حبالك أنامل ولائي فاصفح اللهم عما كنت أجرمته من زللي وخطأي وأقلني من صرعة رداي فإنك يا سيدي ومولاي ومعتمدي ورجائي وأنت غاية مطلوبي ومناي في منقلبي ومثواي، إلهي كيف تطرد مسكيناً التجأ إليك من الذنوب هاربا أم كيف تخيب مسترشداً قصد إلى جنابك ساعيا أم كيف ترد ظمآناً ورد إلى حياضك شاربا، كلا وحياضك مترعة في ضنك المحول وبابك مفتوح للطلب والوغول وأنت غاية المسئول ونهاية المأمول، إلهي هذه أزمة نفسي عقلتها بعقال مشيتك وهذه أعباء ذنوبي درأتها بعفوك ورحمتك وهذه أهوائي المضلة وكلتها إلى جناب لطفك ورأفتك فاجعل اللهم صباحي هذا نازلاً عليّ بضياء الهدى وبالسلامة في الدين والدنيا ومسائي جنة من كيد العدى ووقاية من مرديات الهوى إنك قادر على ما تشاء تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخير إنك على كل شيء قدير تولج الليل في النهار وتولج النهار في الليل وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك من ذا يعرف قدرك فلا يخافك ومن ذا يعلم ما أنت فلا يهابك ألفت بقدرتك الفرق وفلقت بلطفك الفلق وأنرت بكرمك دياجي الغسق وأنهرت المياه من الصم الصياخيد عذباً وأجاجا وأنزلت من المعصرات ماءً ثجاجا وجعلت الشمس والقمر للبرية سراجاً وهاجاً من غير أن تمارس في ما ابتدأت به لغوباً ولا علاجا فيا من توحّد بالعز والبقاء وقهر عباده بالموت والفناء صل على محمد وآله الأنقياء واسمع ندائي واستجب دعائي وحقق بفضلك أملي ورجائي يا خير من دعي لكشف الضر والمأمول لكل عسر ويسر بك أنزلت حاجتي فلا تردني من سنيّ مواهبك خائباً يا كريم يا كريم يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على خير خلقه محمد وآله أجمعين.

----------


## بنت مصر

*


صباح الخير على كل 
اعضاء المنتدى الغاليين
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم بموضوع 
عنوانه خمس يفعلن خمس اتنى
أن يعجبك وصباح الخير على الجميع


خمس يرفعن خمس 
التواضع يرفع العلماء، 
والمال يرفع اللئام، 
والصمت يرفع الزلل، 
والحياء يرفع الخلق، 
والهزل يرفع الكلفة!






وخمس يعرفن بخمس
الشجرة تعرف من ثمارها، 
والمرأة عند افتقار زوجها، 
والصديق عند الشدة، 
والمؤمن عند الابتلاء، 
والكريم عند الحاجة






وخمس يطمسن خمس
الزور يطمس الحق، 
والمال يطمس العيوب، 
والتقوى تطمس هوى النفس، 
والمن يطمس الصدقة، 
والحاجة تطمس المبادئ!






وخمس يؤدين إلى خمس
العين إلى الزنا، 
والطمع إلى الندم، 
والقناعة إلى الرضا، 
وكثرة السفر إلى المعرفة، 
والجدل إلى الخصام!






وخمس يكبرن خمس
النار بالهشيم، 
والشك بسوء الظن، 
والجفاء بعدم الإحسان، 
والخصام بعدم الصفح، 
والقطيعة بعدم السؤال!





وخمس قربهن سعادة
الابن البار، 
والزوجة الصالحة، 
والصديق الوفي، 
والبار المؤمن، 
والعالم الفقيه!





وخمس يطبن بخمس
الصحة برغد العيش، 
والسفر بحسن الصحبة، 
والجمال بحسن الخلق، 
والنوم براحة البال، 
والليل بذكر الله!






وخمس عمرهن قصير
الحفظ في الكبر، 
والكلام بالنظر، 
والنعيم بالبطر، 
والصحبة في السفر، 
والعظة من العبر!






وخمس يأتين بخمس
الاستغفار يأتي بالرزق، 
وغض البصر يأتي بالفراسة، 
والحياء يأتي بالخير، 
ولين الكلام يأتي بالمسألة، 
والغضب يأتي بالندم!






وخمس يصرفن خمس
لين الكلام يصرف الغضب، 
والاستعاذة بالله تصرف الشيطان، 
والتأني يصرف الندامة، 
وإمساك اللسان يصرف الخطأ، 
والدعاء يصرف شر القدر




 


تحياتي للجميع
بسنت*

----------


## بنت مصر

::  *




صباح الخير على كل 
اعضاء المنتدى الغاليين
النهاردة حاصبح عليكم ببعض
المقتطفات سريعة ويارب تعجبكم





تعاريف ...
اللص يدع لك مجالا للخيار بين حياتك ومحفظتك
اما الزوجة فتطالب بهما معا .... (مارك توين )

العـقـل : آلة تظل تعمل منذ ولادة صاحبها حتى يتزوج .

الطالب الفاشل : هو الطالب الذي يمكن ان يكون الأول 
في فصله لولا وجود الآخرين .

الزوج : هو ذلك الرجل الذي يقف الى جانب إمرأته في 
المصائب التي ما كانت لتحدث لو لم تتزوجه . 





طرفة ...
كانت احدى الحسناوات تسير في الشارع عندما شعرت 
بملاحقة شاب لها , فأسرعت الخطى , فقال لها الشاب 
لم العجلة ؟ وما وراءك ؟ فردت على الفور : ورائي حمار .






نصيحة ...
إذا ضاقت بك الدنيا .. ففكر في " الم نشرح "
فعسرٌ بين يسرين .. متى تذكرهما تفرح .
اللهم أشرح صدورنا ويسّر امورنا واغفر ذنوبنا .. 





منقول مع التحية*

----------


## Abdullah_1

*من الصباح حتى المساء**اذا أفاق من نومه قال:**الحمدلله الذي أحيانا بعد ما أماتنا واليه النشور**:** اذا قام من فراشه قال**رب اغفر وارحم واهد للسبيل الأقوام**:** اذا رأى نور الفجر قال**أصبحنا واصبح الملك لله والحمد لله والخلق والامر ولليل والنهار لله**:** اذا نظر الى السماء قال**ربنا ماخلقت هذا باطلا يامصرف القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك**:** اذا نظر الى المرآة قال**الحمدلله الذي خلقني فسواني اللهم كما أحسنت خلقي فحسن خُلقي**:** اذا خرج من البيت قال**بسم الله توكلت على الله اللهم اني اعوذ بك أن أضل أو ُأضل**:* *اذا لبس ثوبا قال**الحمد لله الذي كساني ما أواري به عورتي وأتجمل به في حياتي**:** اذا دخل المسجد**اللهم أفتح لي ابواب رحمتك وانشرعلي خزائن علمك**:** اذا دخل البيت قال**بسم الله دخلنا وبسم الله خرجنا وعلى الله توكلنا**:** اذا اكل طعاماً قال**الحمدلله اللذي أطعمنا فأشبعنا وسقانا فأروانا وجعلنا ُمسلمين**:** اذا شرب الماء قال**الحمدلله الذي جعل الماءُفراتا برحمته ولم يجعله ملحا اُجاجا بذنوبنا**:** اذا دخل الخلاء قال**أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم اللهم اني أعوذ بك من الخبث والخبائث**:** اذا خرج من الخلاء قال**ُغفرانك .. الحمدلله الذي أذهب عني الاذى وعافاني**:** اذا غضب قال**اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي وأذهب غيظ قلبي وأجرني من الشيطان**:** اذا قصد فعلُ شيئ قال**اللهم خِر لي واخترلي ولا تكلني الى نفسي ُطرفة عين**:** اذا اراد السفر قال**اللهم أنت الصاحبُ في السفر والخليفة في المال والأهل والولد**:** اذا أصابهُ مرضٌ قال**اللهُم رب الناس.. أذهب البأس.. اشف أنت الشافي..لا شفاء إلاشفاؤك**:** اذا أتتهُ مُوصيبة قال**إنا لله وانا إليه راجعون. حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل**:** اذا صعب عليه أمرٌ قال**اللهُم لا سهل إلا ماجعلتهُ سهلا . وأنت تجعلُ الحزن إذا شئت سهلا**:** اذا أذن المغرب قال**اللهم هذا اقبال ليلك وادبارُ نهارك وأصواتُ دُعاتك فاغفرلي**:** اذا أمسى ليلا قال**أمسينا وأمسى المُلك لله. والحمدُ لله وحدهُ لا شريك لهُ**:** اذا أتى أهلُه قال**اللهم جنبنا الشيطان وجنب الشيطان مارزقتنا**:** اذا اراد النوم قال**باسمك ربي وضعت جنبي وبك أرفعُهُ إن امسكت نفسي فأرحمها وان ارسلتها**فاحفظها بما تحفظُ بهِ عِبادك الصالحين**اللهم أجعل هذا فى ميزان حسانتنا وحسانت كل يشارك فيه*

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f2: 
بصبح عليكم بمجموعة من المواقف منها اللى عدى علينا ومنها اللى يارب فعلا مش نمر بيه فى حياتنا :f: 

مواقف قد تعيشها يوما 
*عندما يكون يومك مثل أمسك وحتماً كغـدك ، أعلم أنك تعيش في قوقعة قد تخنقك ...
عندما ترى نفسك لا تفهم ما يقال أو يكتب ، اعلم أنك تقبع في زاوية لن تصلها الأضواء أبداً ....
عندما يضعف الأمل عندك ، ويسيطر عليك التقاعس واليأس ، اعلم أن النور داخلك بدأ يضعف .....
عندما تلجأ للوحدة وتتخذها ثوبك ومتنفسك اعلم أنك قد أصبحت صفراً على الشمال ..
عندما تجد المبارزة وإظهار قوتك باللسان هي الشجاعة ، اعلم أن استيعابك محدود وتفكيرك سطحي نوعاً ما ...
عندما يصبح المال وقودك ، اعلم أنك مسير ولست بمخير .
عندما يكون اسمك مدفوناً تحت الأنقاض اعلم أن الغبار قد يسبب لغيرك الضعف لرؤيتك ...
عندما تشعر بالخوف رغم مئات البشر حولك ، اعلم أنك مصاب بداء الغربة ....
عندما تسعى لإرضاء جسدك ولا تبالي بروحك ، اعلم أن الروح قد تلعن صاحبها ......
عندما تتوارى عن المواجهة،اعلم أن عالمك محاط بالجبن..
عندما يشكل ضعفك نقطة سوداء في ملف حياتك ، اعلم أن النقاط تزيد والتوابع تتضاعف ....
عندما تسلبك مشاغل الحياة من الوقوف لبرهات مع ذاتك ، اعلم أنك قد تخسر سنينا ً من عمرك ....
عندما ترضي الناس وتنسى أن ترضي نفسك وتقنعها بما تفعل ، اعلم أن الزعزعة النفسية لن تفارقك ....
عندما تجد من مستواك التعليمي تقليلاً من شخصيتك ، اعلم أن تفكيرك هذا أفقر من التفكير الذي يراودك .....
عندما تستهزئ بأحد ما ، اعلم أن من عاب ابتلي ....
عندما ترى نفسك فوق كل هم حولك ، اعلم أنك أدناهم ..
عندما تتشبث بالماضي وتنحي له وترفض الحاضر ورؤية المستقبل ، اعلم أنك في العالم الثالث ....
عندما تضحي بعزيز تملكه لشخص لا يستحق التضحية ، اعلم أنك لم تزنه بالشكل الصحيح ....
عندما تصرخ ولا تسمع نداءك سواك ، اعلم أ، أصداء صوتك قصيرة المدى لتعود أليك ....
عندما تقرأ خبر وفاتك على وجوه الناس ، اعلم أنك قد رحلت وقد أخذت ذكراك معك ...*
 :f2:  صباحكم خير دائماااااااا أن شاء الله .. :f2:

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير..


 صباحكم خير دائماااااااا أن شاء الله ..
*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الخير

بصبح عليكوا بأبيات جميلة جدا

من قصيدة 

لا تصالح

***************************


*لا تصالحْ ! 

.. ولو منحوك الذهب 

أترى حين أفقأ عينيك، 

ثم أثبت جوهرتين مكانهما.. 

هل ترى..؟ 

هي أشياء لا تشترى..: 

ذكريات الطفولة بين أخيك وبينك، 

حسُّكما - فجأةً - بالرجولةِ، 

هذا الحياء الذي يكبت الشوق.. حين تعانقُهُ، 

الصمتُ - مبتسمين - لتأنيب أمكما.. 

وكأنكما 

ما تزالان طفلين! 

تلك الطمأنينة الأبدية بينكما: 

أنَّ سيفانِ سيفَكَ.. 

صوتانِ صوتَكَ 

أنك إن متَّ: 

للبيت ربٌّ 

وللطفل أبْ 

هل يصير دمي - بين عينيك - ماءً ؟ 

أتنسى ردائي الملطَّخَ بالدماء.. 

تلبس - فوق دمائي - ثيابًا مطرَّزَةً بالقصب ؟ 

إنها الحربُ ! 

قد تثقل القلبَ .. 

لكن خلفك عار العرب 

لا تصالحْ .. 

ولا تتوخَّ الهرب*

**********************************

*صباح الفل*

----------


## طائر الشرق

صباح الفل على الكل

----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الفل عليكم جميعا
النهارده هصبح عليكم بالسبحة الإليكترونية




تقبل الله منا ومنكم جميعا

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f2: 
بصبح عليكم  أغنية ل Céline Dion واسمها Because You Loved Me  بحب أسمعها أوى ..اسيبكم مع كلماتها .. :2: 
Because You Loved Me
 ::h:: 
*For all those times you stood by me
For all the truth that you made me see
For all the joy you brought to my life
For all the wrong that you made right
For every dream you made come true
For all the love I found in you
I'll be forever thankful baby
You're the one who held me up
Never let me fall
You're the one who saw me through through it all

You were my strength when I was weak
You were my voice when I couldn't speak
You were my eyes when I couldn't see
You saw the best there was in me
Lifted me up when I couldn't reach
You gave me faith 'coz you believed
I'm everything I am
Because you loved me

You gave me wings and made me fly
You touched my hand I could touch the sky
I lost my faith, you gave it back to me
You said no star was out of reach
You stood by me and I stood tall
I had your love I had it all
I'm grateful for each day you gave me
Maybe I don't know that much
But I know this much is true
I was blessed because I was loved by you

You were my strength when I was weak
You were my voice when I couldn't speak
You were my eyes when I couldn't see
You saw the best there was in me
Lifted me up when I couldn't reach
You gave me faith 'coz you believed
I'm everything I am
Because you loved me

You were always there for me
The tender wind that carried me
A light in the dark shining your love into my life
You've been my inspiration
Through the lies you were the truth
My world is a better place because of you

You were my strength when I was weak
You were my voice when I couldn't speak
You were my eyes when I couldn't see
You saw the best there was in me
Lifted me up when I couldn't reach
You gave me faith 'coz you believed
I'm everything I am
Because you loved me

I'm everything I am
Because you loved me*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...layer_embedded :f2:  صباحكم خير وسعادة وحب بأذن الله .. :f2:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
هصبح عليكم النهاردة بـ Forgive Me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=F-5MrTlZkCI

في ناس وجودنا في حياتهم ممكن يكون سبب في سعادتهم..بس ياريت مننساهمش في زحمة الحياة.

صباح الخير.



*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الخير

بصبح عليكوا بأبيات شعر كتبها د- نبيل فاروق في مقدمة رواية رومانسية

أنا بحبها جدا

...
*يا من أتقنت فنون السحر و خضت دروبا للأسرار*

*و جعلت سماءك موج البحر و أرضك لفحات من نار*

*امنحني دفئا ملئ النهر..و أمنا في أرض الأخطار*

*و حنانا يملأ قلب الزهر..و حبا من كل الأشعار*

*و سأمنح قلبك  نبض العمر و عشقا ترويه الأمصار*

*و تصير حياتي أبد الدهر..قصيدة حبك لا تنهار*

صباح الفل...

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f2: 
شعاع من نور..  :f:  الأغنية دى أنا أعرفها وبصراحة بحب أوى فكرة وكلمات أناشيد وأغاني أحمد بو خاطر فمن أكثر ما يعجبنى له :"ولسوف أعود يا أمي " وأيضاّ : "أغفر لي "..دايما \ بحس أن فى كل أغنية رسالة مهمة وتذكرة مهمة للكل......
بجد يا سارة بشكرك على صباحك اللى فعلاّ كنت محتاجة أنى أشوفه وأسمعه.. :2: 
وأعتذر للجميع فليس لدي ما أصبح به عليكم اليوم  :Bye2: ..غير تمنياتى للجميع بالعافية والسعادة والسلام النفسي..!!
أسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير.. :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

فعلا يا سومة 

عارفة ياسارة من الاناشيد اللى كل ما اسمعها ابكى اوى 

الحمد والشكر ليك يا رب على نعمك علينا 

بس فعلا الانسان  متذمر دايما 

ياريت نحس بقدرته وجمال نعمه علينا والله وقتها مش هانحس بتعاسة ابدا

يارب الهمنا الشكر والرضا والحمد  على كل نعمك

صباحكم جميل باذن الله

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الخير عليكوا

معاكوا بصبح بفائدة آية الكرسيّ

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ

( اللّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي

يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ

كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ )

متى نزلت ؟


نزلت ليلاً. 
ولما نزلت خر كل صنم في الدنيا.

وكذلك خر كل ملك في الدنيا، وسقطت التيجان عن رءوسهم.

وهربت الشياطين. 


 ‏ لمن قرأها على منزلة قبل السفر فمنزله فى حفظ الله من السرقة ومن كل المصائب.‏

* ‏ لمن قرأها ليلا خرج الشيطان من البيت ولايدخله حتى يصبح و آمنه الله على نفسه ‏وجاره وجار جاره والبيوت التى حوله."‏حديث موضوع مكذوب و هذا ليس لفظه بالضبط"

* فى الفراش قبل النوم لنفسة أو لأولاده يحفظهم الله لا يقربهم شيطان حتى يصبحوا ويبعد ‏عنهم الكوابيس والأحلام المزعجة.‏


صباح الفل

----------


## nariman

*حسب التوقيت .. مش صباح أبداً* 
*لكن وحشتوني*  
******************************* 


*سرسب في ليل وحدتنا سرسب* 
*وسيب على جبينا أثر خطوتك* 
*وبعد شمس العصر ييجي الأصيل* 
*والليل طويل فين يا نهار زهوتك..* 
*لا الحزن باقي ولا الشباب بيدوم* 
*وإزاي يا قلبي دنيتك غرتك..* 
*وعشت ليه في الوهم يوم بعد يوم* 
*دور يا زمن دور .. دور وخدنا في دايرتك*  

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=fX6fxGKe-pg* 

*كلمات سيد حجاب ولحن عمر خيرت .. وصوت حنان ماضي*  
 :f2:

----------


## rosey19

مع ان الوقت متاخر على الصبح  لكن انا حبيت اشارك معاكم


                 واصبح  على  كووووووووووووووووووووول  اعضاء المنتدى الحلوين

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
سوما

عندك حق..بجد بيوصل رسالة مهمة قوي و أغلبنا مش واخد باله منها..مش بس كده يمكن أغلبنا لو شاف حد من ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة يخاف منه..فكرة حال الشخص نفسه أبعد ما تكون عن تفكيرنا..

ربنا يجعلنا ممن يعتبر و ميخليناش إحنا نفسنا عِبر يارب آمين..

يسعد كل أوقاتك يا قمر..



طائر الشرق





			
				يارب الهمنا الشكر والرضا والحمد على كل نعمك
			
		

اللهم آمين آمين..

ربنا يسعد أوقاتك و يبارك فيك و لك يا أخي العزيز..

*

----------


## kethara

*دام تواجدكم بكل الخير

لا هناك أجمل من كلام الله عز وجل

لاراكم به






مع تحيتــــــــى*

----------


## ريــما

موضوع جميل جدا اشكرك يابنت مصر 
   صبااااح الخير للجميع 

مقتطفات لمجنون ليلى :


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


قالوا جننت بمن تهوى فقلت لهم العشق اعظم مما بالمجانين
اني جننت فهاتوا من جننت به ان كان ينفي جنوني لا تلوموني



وكنت وعدتني يا قلب اني اذا ما تبت عن ليلى تتوب
فها انا تائب عن حب ليلى فما لك كلما ذكرت تذوب



امر على الديار ديار ليلى أقبل ذا الجدار وذا الجدارا
وما حب الديار شغفن قلبي ولكن حب من سكن الديارا



أقلب طرفي في السماء لعله يوافق طرفي طرفها حين تنظر

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f2: 
أن شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير..  :f:  
بصبح عليكم بأغنية بحبها أوى كل مدة لازم أسمعها ل: عايدة الأيوبي..
عصفور طل من الشباك ..
ل: عايدة الأيوبي..
**********
عصفور طل من الشباك .. وقلي يا نونو 
خبيني عندك خبيني .. دخلك يا نونو 
قلتلو انت من وين .. قلي من حدود السما 
قلتلو جاي من وين .. قلي من بيت الجيران 
قلتلو خايف من مين قلي من القفص هربان 
قلتلو ريشاتك وين .. قلي فرفطها الزمان 

نزلت عخدو دمعة وجناحاتو متكيي
وتهدى بالارض وقال .. بدي امشي ومافيي 
ضميتو عقلبي وصار يتوجع على جروحاتو 
قبل ما يكسر الحبس .. تكسر صوتو وجناحاتو 

قلتلو لا تخاف اتطلع .. شوف الشمس الي راح تطلع 
وتطلع علغابة وشاف امواج الحرية بتلمع 
شاف جوانح عم بتزقزق .. من خلف ابواب العليي 
شاف الغابة عم بتحلق .. على جوانح الحريي 



* صباحكم كله خير وتفاءل وأمل ..*

----------


## شعاع من نور

> صباح الخير..
> أن شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير..  
> بصبح عليكم بأغنية بحبها أوى كل مدة لازم أسمعها ل: عايدة الأيوبي..
> عصفور طل من الشباك ..
> ل: عايدة الأيوبي..
> **********
> عصفور طل من الشباك .. وقلي يا نونو 
> خبيني عندك خبيني .. دخلك يا نونو 
> قلتلو انت من وين .. قلي من حدود السما 
> ...


*

من أجمل الأغاني اللي لما بسمعها بلاقيلها كل مرة معنى جديد..إنسانية جداً بجد..

أنا كمان بصبح بيها على ريــم 

صباح الخير يا وسام 


*

----------


## طائر الشرق

باصبح عليكم بالحكم دى فى ملف عندى

100 حكمة عالمية 


1- أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام 
2- لا يحزنك إنك فشلت مادمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد 
3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه 
4- سأل الممكن المستحيل : أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز 
5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح 
6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما 
7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم 
8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها 
10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة
11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ما تريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله
12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يكون بلا عمل أو حب 
13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل 
14- صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها ليكسب رضاءك
15-الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه
16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف
17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود
18- من قنع من الدنيا باليسير هان عليه كل عسير 
19- الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب
20- إذا ازداد الغرور..نقص السرور
21- الضمير المطمئن خير وسادة للراحة
22- من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر 
23- البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي
24-العمر هو الشئ الوحيد الذي كلما زاد نقص
25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره 
26- الخبرة .. هي المشط الذي تعطيك إياه الحياة .. عندما تكون قد فقدتَ شعرك 
27- المال خادمٌ جيد .. لكنه سيدٌ فاسد
28- عظَمة عقلك تخلق لك الحساد .. وعظَمة قلبك تخلق لك الأصدقاء
29- دقيقة الألم ساعة .. وساعة اللذة دقيقة 
30- لا داعى للخوف من صوت الرصاص .. فالرصاصة التى تقتلك لن تسمع صوتها.
31- يستطيع الشيطان أن يكون ملاكاً . . والقزم عملاقاً . . والخفاش نسراً 
والظلمات نوراً . . لكن أمام الحمقى والسذج فقط .
32- تتوقف السيدة عن توبيخ زوجها لكى ترد على التليفون. 
33- مسكين زوجها أحب شعرها الطويل فوجد لسانها أطول. 
34- إذا أردت أن تفهم حقيقة المرأة فانظر إليها وأنت مغمض العينين. 
35- إذا كان لديك رغيفان فـكُل أحدهما واشتر بالأخر زهوراً.
36- من يقع فى خطأ فهو إنسان ومن يصر عليه فهو شيطان.
37- قوة السلسلة تقاس بقوة اضعف حلقاتها .
38- يستطيع الناس أن يعيشوا بلا هواء بضع دقائق وبلا ماء أسبوعين وبلا 
طعام حوالى شهرين وبلا أفكار سنوات لا حصر لها.
39- نمضى النصف الأول من حياتنا بحثاً عن المال والنجاح والشهرة ونمضى 
النصف الثانى منها بحثاً عن الأطباء.
40- من اشترى ما لا يحتاج إليه باع ما يحتاج إليه.
41- عندما يمدح الناس شخصاً ، قليلون يصدقون ذلك وعندما يذمونه فالجميع يصدقون.
42- ينام عميقاً من لا يملك ما يخاف من فقدانه؟
43- الزواج يأتى بدون سابق إنذار كما تقع نقطة من الحبر الأسود على ملابس الإنسان.
44- لا يوجد رجل فاشل ولكن يوجد رجل بدأ من القاع وبقى فيه.
45- غالبا ما يضيع المال .. بحثاً عن المال.
46- لو امتنع الناس عن التحدث عن أنفسهم وتناوُل الغير بالسوء لأصيب الغالبية الكبرى من البشر بالبكم.
47- الطفل يلهو بالحياة صغيراً دون أن تعلم الحياة سوف تلعب به كبيراً. 
48- رغباتنا هى كصغار الأطفال ، كلما تساهلنا معها اكثر زادت طلباتها منا؟
49- اختر كلامك قبل أن تتحدث وأعط للاختيار وقتاً كافياً لنضج الكلام فالكلمات 
كالثمار تحتاج لوقت كاف حتى ننضج.
50- كن على حذر من الكريم إذا أهنته ومن اللئيم إذا أكرمته ومن العاقل إذا أحرجته ومن الأحمق إذا رحمته.
51- من السهل أن يحترمك الناس .. ولكن من الصعب أن تحترم نفسك.
52- يشعر بالسعادة من يغسل وجهه من الهموم ورأسه من المشاغل وجسده من الأوجاع.
53- كل مأذون له شارب طويل ولحية أطول ليخفى ابتسامة الشماتة
54- إذا بلغت القمة فوجه نظرك إلى السفح لترى من عاونك فى الصعود إليها 
وانظر إلى السماء ليثبت الله أقدامك عليها.
55- من عاش بوجهين مات لا وجه له.
56- إذا استشارك عدوك فقدم له النصيحة ، لأنه بالاستشارة قد خرج من 
معاداتك إلى موالاتك.
57- إذا كنت غنياً فتناول طعامك متى شئت .. وإذا كنت فقيراً فتناول طعامك 
متى استطعت.
58- عندما يقول لك إنسان انه يحبك مثل أخيه تذكر قابيل وهابيل.
59- تكلم وأنت غاضب .. فستقول اعظم حديث تندم عليه طوال حياتك.
60- لا تجادل بليغاً ولا سفيهاً .. فالبليغ يغلبك والسفيه يؤذيك.
61- حسن الخلق يستر كثيراً من السيئات كما أن سوء الخلق يغطى كثيراً من 
الحسنات.
62- الزواج أخذ وعطاء وهو يعطى وهى تأخذ..
63- الرجل التافه يحرمك من العزلة دون أن يوفر لك جلسة ممتعة.
64- قليل من العلم مع العمل به .. أنفع من كثير من العلم مع قلة العمل به ..
65- تعتقد بعض النساء أن الزواج هو الفرصة الوحيدة للانتقام من الرجل.. 
66- إذا تشاجر كلبان على غنيمة تكون من نصيب الذئب الذى يأتى على 
صياحهما.
67- فى الزواج ليس هناك سوى يومين جميلين ، ويوم دخول القفص ويوم 
الخروج منه.
68- الإنسان لا لحمه يؤكل .. ولا جلده يلبس .. فماذا فيه غير حلاوة اللسان..
69- الصحة هى الشىء الذى يجعلك تشعر بان اليوم الذى تعيشه . هو افضل 
وقت فى السنة..
70- إذا كنت تخشى الوحدة فلا تتزوج.
71- فاتورة التليفون هى ابلغ دليل على أن الصمت أوفر بكثير من الكلام.
72- ليس الفقير من ملك القليل .. إنما الفقير من طلب الكثير
73- أولى لك أن تتألم لأجل الصدق .. من أن تكافأ لأجل الكذب.
74- لاشك أن الحياة كانت تبدو رائعة جميلة لو كنا نولد فى سن الثمانين 
ونقترب على مر الأعوام من الثانية عشر
75- ليس السخاء بان تعطينى ما أنا فى حاجة إليه اكثر منك ، بل السخاء فى 
أن تعطينى ما تحتاج إليه اكثر منى.
76- إذا أعطيت فقيراً سمكة تكون قد سددت جوعه ليوم واحد فقط .. أما إذا 
علمته كيف يصطاد السمك تكون قد سددت جوعه طوال العمر
77- الكلب السعيد يهز ذيله المنافق يهز لسانه.
78-إذا قرر الرجل الزواج فقد يكون هذا أخر قرار يسمح له باتخاذه.
79- الإنسان الناجح هو الذى يغلق فمه قبل أن يغلق الناس آذانهم ويفتح أذنيه 
قبل أن يفتح الناس أفواههم.
80-لا تدع لسانك يشارك عينيك عند انتقاد عيوب الآخرين فلا تنس انهم مثلك 
لهم عيون والسن.
81- من ركب الحق غلب الخلق
82- لا يباع الحطب قبل قطعه ولا يباع السمك في البحيرة
83- عندما يمشي الكسل في الطريق فلابد أن يلحق به الفقر
84- أموت محبوبا خير لي من أن أعيش مكروها
85- إذا أردت أن تحتفظ بصديق فكن أنت أولا صديق 
86- كن مستمعا جيدا لتكن متحدثا لبقا 
87- لا يعرف ثقب الجورب إلا الحذاء 
88- الشجرة العاقر لا يقذها أحد بحجر 
89- أسهل كثيرا أن يصدق الإنسان كذبة سمعها 
ألف مرة من أن يصدق حقيقة لم يسمعها من قبل 
90- لا شئ أشجع من الحصان الأعمى 
91-احترس من الباب الذي له مفاتيح كثيرة 
92- لو أعطيت الأحمق خنجرا أصبحت قاتلا 
93- ليس مهم أن تحب المهم من تحب 
94- ما أسهل أن تكون عاقلا . . بعد فوات الآوان 
95- كل الظلام الذي في الدنيا لا يستطيع أن يخفي ضوء شمعة مضيئة 
96- خير لك أن تسأل مرتين من أن تخطأ مرة واحدة 
97- من أذنب وهو يضحك دخل النار وهو يبكي 
98- يكفي أن تظهر السوط  للكلب المضروب 
99- الريش الجميل ليس كافيا ليصنع طائرا جميلا 
100- يسخر من الجروح كل من لا يعرف الألم


 :f:  :f:  :f: 

صباحكم فل وياسمين وعنبر وحسام و يودو كمان
 ::no2::

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*

 صباحكم ملون بزهور الربيع .. وفرحة الأطفـــال بشم النسيم 








بمناسبة الإحتفال بأعياد شــم النسيـم والربيع و تلوين البيض

يسعدني أن أقدم لكم أجمل تشكيلة من البيض في ثوبه الجديد

وحلته الانيقة المطعمة بألوان غاية بالروعة والجمـال والبهاء

و بتشكيلات ما أحلاها ، هدية مني لكل الأطفال في شم النسيم





























أتمنى أن تكون تلك التشكيلة من البيــض الملون

قد نالت إعجابكم ورضاكم ، وكل عام وأنتم بخــير 



إعداد 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أميرة جاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عضوة جديدة
صباح الفل علي عيونكم
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير..  :f2: 
بصبح عليكم بأغنية أم كلثوم .. الورد جميل..



الورد جميل وله أوراق عليها دليل من الأشواق

إذا أهداه حبيب لحبيب يكون معناه وصاله قريب

شوف الزهور واتعلم.. بين الحبايب تتكلم

شوف واتعلم

والنرجس مال يمين وشمال على الأغصان بتيه ودلال

عيونـه تقول معــانا عذول تعالَ بعيـد عن العزال

شوف الزهور واتعلم بين الحبايب تتكلم

شوف واتعلم

يا فل يا روح يا روح الروح

من شم هواك عمره ما ينساك

لكل جميل تقول بلغاك حبيب مشتاق بيستناك

شوف الزهور واتعلِّم بين الحبايب تتكلم

شوف واتعلِّم

شوفوا الياسمين جميل نعسان حلى له النوم على الأغصان

بكل حنان تضمه الإيد وبه تزدان صدور الغيد

شوف الزهور واتعلم بين الحبايب تتكلم

شوف واتعلِّم

----------


## أميرة جاد

كل سنة وانتم طيببين بمناسبة عيد تحرير سيناء

----------


## nariman

*بصبح النهارده بأغنية بحبها لجوليا .. اسمها لا بأحلامك* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=Be1Em1xaESw
*...* 
*صباح جميل ان شاء الله*
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الفل عليكم جميعا

هصبح عليكم النهارده بالمقطوعة الموسيقية الهاديه دي


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=hhS6asdNNy4

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
هصبح عليكم النهاردة بجزء من أجمل القصايد اللي كانت مقررة علينا في ثانوية عامة..

المساء
مطران خليل مطران

........................


ثاو على صخرٍ أصم وليت لي قلبا كهذي الصـخرة الصماء..

ينتابها موج كموج مكارهي ويفتتها كالـسقم في أعضائى..

والبحر خفاق الجوانب ضائق كمدا...كصدري ساعة الإمساء..

تغــشى البرية كدرة وكأنها صعدت الى عيني من أحشائي..

والأ فق مـعتكر قريح جفنه يغضي على الغمرات والاقذاء...

................................

ياللغروب وما به مـن عَبرة للمستهام وعِبرة للرائى..

أوليس نزعا للــنهار وصرعة للشمس مآتم الاضواء..

ولقد ذكرتك والنهار مــودع والقلب بين مهابة ورجاء..

وخواطـري تبدو تجاه نواظري..كلمى كدامية السحاب إزائي...

والدمع من جفني يسيل مشعشعاً..بسنا الشعاع الغارب المترائي...

والشمس في شفق يسيل نضاره فوق العقيق على ذرى سوداء...

مرت خلال غـــمامتين تحدرا وتقطرت كالدمعة الحمراء...

فكأن آخردمعة للــــكون قد مزجت بآخر أدمعي لرثائي..

وكأنني آنســـــــت يومي زائلاً فرأيت في المرآة...كيف مسائى..





صباح الخير..

*

----------


## nariman

*رائع يا سارة ... فعلا كانت قصيدة جميلة* 

*في المرحلة دي درسنا حاجات حلوة قوي وبعيدا عن ملل المناهج لكن كنت بستمتع جداا بالروائع دي ولسه فاكراها*

 :f2: *يومك جميل يا سارة*

----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا

النهارده يا جماعة هصبح عليكم بمعجزة 
ده فيديو لأشرف أرمجان
ده رسام تركي بدون عيون
ولازم اقول فعلا بدون عيون لان مش هقدر أقول أنه أعمى لانه تقريبا بيشوف أفضل من أي رسام بنظر

شوفوا الفيديو


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=L3AgO6H0H98

سبحان الله

----------


## rosey19



----------


## شعاع من نور

*
nariman

عندك حق..و فعلاً في قصايد كتير لحد دلوقتِ أنا لسة فاكراها مع إنها مكنتش مقررة علينا حفظ 

يومك أجمل ناريمان.


...........................

ابن البلد

بجد فيديو مؤثر جداً يا سبحان الله..

دايماً بستصعب إنه الشخص اللي اتولد أعمى بيبقى محروم من نعمة تمييز الألوان..يعني عمره ما بيعرف إنه الأحمر أحمر..ولا الأزرق أزرق..و مكونتش بفهم لو كان الموضوع ده بيوصلهم أساساً ولا لأ..

أما لو كان الشخص ملوش عيون أساساً..و بيرسم!!! و بالقدرة و الدقة على تحديد الأبعاد دي..!!!
بجد سبحانك يارب قدرتك فاقت كل حد و كل عقل..

فيديو أكتر من رائع و مؤثر جداً..لك كل الشكر عليه..



بما إن الشمس لسة طالعة..هقولكم صباح الخير جميعاً..





*

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f2: 
بصبح عليكم بكلمات قرأتها من شوية وعجبتنى معناها أوى.. :2: 
في يومٍ من الأيام قرر جميع أهل القرية أن يصلوا صلاة الاستسقاء.. تجمعوا جميعهم للصلاة ..
لكن أحدهم كان يحمل معه مظلّة..!!
•..•«هذا هو.. الإيمان»•..•
****************
يجب أن تكون كالإحساس الذي يوجد عند الطفل الذي عمره سنة عندما تقذفه في السماء يضحك..
لأنه يعرف أنك ستلتقطه ولن تدعه يقع..!!
•..•«تلك هي.. الثقة»•..•
***************
في كل ليلة نستعد للخلود إلى النوم ولسنا متأكدين من أننا سننهض من الفراش في الصباح..
لكننا مازلنا نخطط للأيام القادمة..!!
•..•«هذا هو.. الأمل»•..•
**************
 :f2:  صباحكم أمل وثقة وإيمان دائم .. :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا
أميرة
سوما
شعاع
نريمان
rosey19
صباحكم جميل يارب دايما

النهارده هصبح عليكم بحكمة وغنوة
الحكمة بتقول




> ليس من الضرورة أن تكون المشاعر منطقية ولكن الخطورة في أن تكبت مشاعرك


اما الغنوة فهي لهيثم شاكر اسمها أيه فكرك بيا
الغنوة كلماتها مش كتيرة 
وفكرتها نفس فكرة غنوة إيهاب توفيق اللي بنفس الاسم
بس هي من الأغاني الهاديه والموسيقى بتاعتها جميله الحقيقة من وجهة نظري
هي ألحان خالد عادل وتوزيع حميد الشاعري

كلمات الغنوة

أيه !!
أيه فكرك بيا
أيه رجعك ليا ؟
مش قلت خلاص نسيتني
مش أنك كارهني
مش قلت اني ظلمتك
مصعبتش عليا

دلوقتي بس فهمتني ؟
دلوقتي بس عرفتني ؟
دلوقتي راجع تفتكر ... جاي تقول صدقتني ؟!
أيه 
أيه فكرك بيا
أيه رجعك ليا ؟

للإستماع
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=865hWzLIYS4

----------


## سوما

:f:  صباح النور يا ابن البلد .. :f: 
و تسلم أيدك  :f: 

صباح الخير لجميع أبناء مصر.... :f2: 

 :f:

----------


## the diver

*صباح الخير ياااااااااااااااااااااااامصر*

----------


## rosey19

صباح النور يا ابن البلد

     صباح الفل والسعاده على كل الموجودين وعلى كل ابناء مصر

    بصبح عليكم باغنيه ام كلثوم كنت بسمعها زمااااااان وانا صغيره من اذاعه الشرق الاوسط

   كل يوم الصبح قبل ما اروح المدرسه.

..يا صباح الخير ♫ ياللى معانا ♪ 
ياللى معانا ♪
الكروان غنى وصحانا ♫ 
و صحانا ♫ ♪ !
يا صباح الخير ياللى معانا 
يالللللىىىىىىىى♪ معاااااا♪ااااا♪ااانا
الكروان غنى وصحانا ♪ !!!


 كنت بحبها جدا

----------


## طائر الشرق

صباح الخير على الكل يا ناس يا حلوين

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الفل عليكم جميعا
النهارده هصبح عليكم بحكمة جميله أوي وغنوة
الحكمة بتقول



> محاولة نسيان شخص أحببته .. كما محاولة تذكر شخص لم تلتقيه من قبل
> ودي بالإنجليزي
> Trying to forget someone you love is like trying to remember someone you never met !


أما الغنوة فهي لإيهاب توفيق
أسمها جرب بقى
كلمات حمديه التيتي وألحان حمدي صديق


خليك كده
جرب بقى
تدوق النار
مش انت بعدت
وأنا جربت
اعيش في مرار

حس بنار الفراق والعذاب والأنين
ولما تكون في أشتياق لقى لو ثانيتين 
متلاقيش غير آلام الندمانين
وتناديني مردش عليك الندا
هو يعني اللي حصلي منك قليل
عايز ترجع رجوعك ده مستحيل
خليك عايش في ويل
أن يكون لك بديل

وأعرف أن النهايه في بعدي كده

مش هيكون لك في قلبي غير الذكريات
هفضل فاكرك بنار ماضي مليان آهات
واللي يقولي حبيبك .. هقوله مات
أيوه ياعني خلاص كل شيء انتهى
وأدفع تمن العمر اللي ضاع وياك ثراب
حس بحرقة جراحك من قلب ساب
قلب حبك وعاش لك وفي الحزن داب
ولما قالك حرام !! كنت فين وقتها ؟؟

حس بنار الفراق والعذاب والأنين
ولما تكون في أشتياق لقى لو ثانيتين 
متلاقيش غير آلام الندمانين
وتناديني مردش عليك الندا


للإستماع
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=l4SBKWCCVcg

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
هصبح عليكم النهاردة بقصة في منتهى الروعة و ممتعة جداً جداً الحقيقة..

هي قصة إسلام الشيخ يوسف إستس..القس البروتستنتي المتعصب ضد الإسلام و المسلمين سابقاً..الشيخ الجليل الذي يجوب العالم و يدخل الإسلام على يده ألوف حالياً..

هو للأسف الفيديو اللي على اليوتيوب مكنش كامل..هو عندي منه النسخة الكاملة على الجهاز بس معرفتش أرفعه 

عموماً الجزء الناقص من البداية كان بيتكلم عن 5 أشخاص هم الشيخ و زوجته المبشرة السابقة و والده و زوجة والده المتبحرين في علم اللاهوت..بالإضافة لقس كاثوليكي..
أرادوا جميعاً تنصير شخص مصري كان بائع تقريباً إسمه محمد عبد الرحمن..فكانت النتيجة إنه الـ 5 جميعاً دخلوا الإسلام...

و على أيديهم بفضل الله دخل ألوف..

ده الجزء الموجود على اليوتيوب..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...response_watch


عايزة أقولكم إنه القصة ممتعة و تشد بجد إنك تحب تسمعها للآخر..
يارب تعجبكم..

صباح الخير.


*

----------


## loly_h

*هاصبح عليكم بقصيدة إنت تخسر 

للشاعر أحمد رجب



انت تخسر حتى قلبك

ايوه كان لازم تتوه

ياما عشت سنين في حبك

قووا قلبي وعلموه

مايآمنش لجرح تاني

مايحاولش يزيد حناني

ع اللي شايفني في عنيهم

حلم لازم يكسروه

انت بالنسبا لي ماضي

مين تخونه ويبقى راضي

واليوم ترميه بايديك

الف غيرك يشتروه


جي ليه تسأل عليه

مانت من يومك بعيد

ليه تهون النار عليه

واتولد لك من جديد

عشت عمر بحاله ليك

كنت ملكك بين ايديك

وانت زيك زي غيرك

من يآمن بتخونوه

النهارده خلاص بتخسر

قلب طيب كان شاريك

قلب كان عايش عشانك

وانت ضيعته بايديك

ضاع في حبك من زمان

مع الأسية ومع الهوان

مستحيل بعد اللي شافه

كلمتين حيرجعوه...*

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f2: 
بصبح عليكم ب
*سُئِل حكيم ..

سُئِل حكيم : من أسوأ الناس حالاً ؟
قال : من قويت شهوته .. وبعدت همته.. وقصرت حياته .. وضاقت بصيرته

سُئِل حكيم : بم ينتقم الإنسان من عدوه.....؟
فقال : بإصلاح نفسه

سُئِل حكيم : ما السخاء ...... ؟
فقال : أن تكون بمالك متبرعاً، ومن مال غيرك متورعاً .

سُئِل حكيم : كيف أعرف صديقي المخلص .....؟
فقال : أمنعه ..وأطلبه..فإن أعطاك ..فذاك هو ,..وإن منعك..فالله المستعان!

قيل لحكيم : ماذا تشتهي .....؟
فقال : عافية يوم !
فقيل له :
ألست في العافية سائر الأيام ..؟
فقال :العافية أن يمر يوم بلا.. ذنب.

قال حكيم :
الرجال أربعة : جواد و بخيل و مسرف و مقتصد.

فالجواد : من أعطى نصيب دنياه لنصيبه من آخرته.
والبخيل : هو..الذي لا يعطي واحداً منهما نصيبه.
والمسرف : هو الذي يجمعهما لدنياه.
والمقتصد: هو الذي يعطي كل واحده منهما نصيبه.

قال حكيم :
أربعة حسن ولكن أربعة أحسن !
الحياء من الرجال..حسن، ولكنه من النساء..أحسن .
والعدل من كل انسان..حسن، ولكنه من القضاء والامراء..أحسن .
والتوبة من الشيخ ..حسن، ولكنها من الشباب..أحسن .
والجود من الأغنياء..حسن، ولكنه من الفقراء..أحسن .

قال حكيم :
إذا سألت كريماً .... فدعه يفكر....فإنه لا يفكر إلا في خير.
وإذا سألت لئيماً.. فعجله.. لئلا يشير عليه طبعه ..أن لا يفعل !

قيل لحكيم : الأغنياء أفضل أم العلماء ...... ؟
فقال : العلماء أفضل .
فقيل له :
فما بال العلماء يأتون أبواب الأغنياء . ولا نرى الأغنياء يأتون أبواب العلماء..؟
فقال : لأن العلماء عرفوا فضل المال ، والأغنياء لم يعرفوا فضل العلم!

قال حكيم :
الناس في الخير أربعة :
فمنهم من يفعله .. ابتداء،
ومنهم من يفعله .. إقتداء .
ومنهم من يتركه .. حرماناً ،
ومنهم من يتركه .. استحساناً .

فمن يفعله ابتداء ....... كريم!
ومن يفعله اقتداء ....... حكيم !
ومن يتركه استحساناً ...... غبي!
ومن يتركه حرماناً ........ شقي !
 صباحكم حكيم أن شاء الله ..*

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير .. :f2: 
بصبح عليكم ب كلمات قرأتها وعجبتنى جداااااا وفعلا أشبه بالنصائح الثمينة.. ::$: 
حتى لا نحزن خمس أحجار كريمة
من أجل حياة حكيمة

الاولى
لا تسمح حد أن يأخذ اولوية في حياتك... عندما تكون أنت خياراً ثانوياً في حياته.....!!! 

الثانيه
لا تبكي على أي علاقة في الحياة لأن الذي تبكي من أجله لا يستحق دموعك
والشخص الذي يستحق دموعك لن يدعك تبكي أبداً.....!! 

الثالثة
عامِل الجميع بلطف وتهذيب حتى الناس الوقحين معك، ليس نهم غير لطيفين بل نك أنت لطيف وقلبك نظيف..!! 

الرابعة
لا تبحث عن سعادتك في الآخرين وإلا ستجد نفسك وحيداً وحزين
بل ابحث عنها داخل نفسك وستشعر بالسعادة حتى لو بقيت وحيداً......!! 

الخامسة
السعادة دائماً تبدو ضئيلة عندما نحملها بأيدينا الصغيرة...
لكن عندما نتعلم كيف نشارك بها، سندرك كم هي كبيرة وثمينة ...!. 
 :l: 
 :f2:  صباحكم خير وسعادة أن شاء الله .. :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح الخير

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=SlvSXZSX6og*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
هصبح عليكم النهاردة بمجموعة حكم صينية..ممكن تلاقوا فيها الغريب و فيها المضحك و فيها عميق المغزى..
صيني بقى 




_البيت الذي تزاول فيه الدجاجة عمل الديك يصير إلى خراب.


_لا تنتقم.. اجلس على حافة النهر وانتظر.. وذات يوم سوف يجيء التيار حاملاً معه جثة عدوك.


_لا تستخدم الفأس لإزالة ذبابة عن رأس زميلك. 


_أن تكون على حق، لا يستدعي رفع صوتك. 



_من يذهب إلى المحكمة يكسب قطة ويخسر بقرة.



_لا تعطيني سمكة..لكن علمني كيف أصطاد.



_الصديق من أبكاك لا أضحكك .





صباح الخير.

*

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير..
جميلة ومتنوعة الحكم يا سارة .. تسلم أيدك .. :f: 

 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...ideoid=6391225

----------


## ابن البلد

صباحكم زي الفل جميعا
وحاجات جميله أوي اللي مصبحين بيها 
يسعد صباحكم

النهارده هصبح عليكم بالمزيكا دي وأتمنى انها تعجبكم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=jrh4M_mMeXY

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الخير

بصبح عليكوا انهارده

بكلمات للرائع فاروق جويدة

عجبتني اوي


من آخر دواوينه

لن أقبل صمتك "

لن أقبل صمتك بعد اليوم
لن أقبل صمتي
عمري قد ضاع على قدميك
أتأمل فيك.. وأسمع منك..
ولا تنطق..
أطلالي تصرخ بين يديك
حرك شفتيك
أنطق كي أنطق
أصرخ كي أصرخ
ما زال لساني مصلوبا بين الكلمات
عار أن تحيا مسجونا فوق الطرقات
عار أن تبقى تمثالا
وصخورا تحكي ما قد فات
عبدوك زمانا واتحدت فيك الصلوات
وغدوت مزارا للدنيا
خبرني ماذا قد يحكي صمت الأموات
* * *
ماذا في رأسك خبرني
أزمان عبرت
وملوك سجدت
وعروش سقطت
وأنا مسجون في صمتك
أطلال العمر على وجهي
نفس الأطلال على وجهك
الكون تشكل من زمن
في الدنيا موتى.. أو أحياء
لكنك شيء أجهله
لا حي أنت.. ولا ميت
وكلانا في الصمت سواء
* * *
أعلن عصيانك لم أعرف لغة العصيان
فأنا إنسان يهزمني قهر الإنسان
وأراك الحاضر والماضي
وأراك الكفر مع الإيمان
أهرب فأراك على وجهي
وأراك القيد يمزقني
وأراك القاضي.. والسجان..
* * *
أنطق كي أنطق
أصحيح أنك في يوم طفت الآفاق
وأخذت تدور على الدنيا
وأخذت تدور مع الأعماق
تبحث عن سر الأرض
وسر الخلق
و سر الحب
وسر الدمعة والأشواق
وعرفت السر ولم تنطق
* * *
ماذا في قلبك خبرني
ماذا أخفيت؟
هل كنت مليكا وطغيت
هل كنت تقيا وعصيت
ظلموك جهارا
صلبوك لتبقى تذكارا
قل لي من أنت..؟
دعني كي أدخل في رأسك
ويلي من صمتي.. من صمتك
سأحطم رأسك كي تنطق
سأهجم صمتك كي أنطق
* * *
أحجارك صوت يتوارى
يتساقط مني في الأعماق
والدمعة في قلبي نار
تشتعل حريقا في الأحداق
رجل البوليس يقيدني
والناس تصيح:
هذا المجنون
حطم تمثال أبي الهول
لم أنطق شيئا بالمرة
ماذا.. سأقول
ماذا سأقول

----------


## الصعيدي

*باصبح عليكم الساعة تلاتة العصر


بس وماله .. استحملوني يا أبناء مصر



قال علقمة العطاردي في وصيته لابن له لما حضرته الوفاة:
(يا بني إن عرضت لك إلى صحبة الرجال حاجة
 فأصحب من إذا خدمته صانك، وإن صحبته زانك، وإن قعدت بك مؤونة مانك.
اصحب من إذا مددت يدك بخير مدها، وإن رأى منك حسنة عدها، وإن رأى منك سيئة سدها.
اصحب من إذا سألته أعطاك، وإن سكتّ عنه ابتداك، وإن نزلت بك نازلة واساك.
اصحب من إذا قلت صدّق قولك، وإن حاولتما أمراً أمّرك، وإن تنازعتما في شيء آثرك.
اصحب من يكتم سرك، ويستر عيبك، ويكون معك في النوائب، ويؤثرك في الرغائب،
وينشر حسناتك، ويطوي سيئاتك. فإن لم تجده يا بني، فلا تصحب إلا نفسك).

قال القاضي ابن أكثم: لما سمع المأمون هذا الكلام قال لناقله: (يا رجل أعطني هذا الصاحب وخذ مني الخلافة!! ولكن أين هو)؟!*
 :f2:

----------


## kethara

*صباح رائع بتواجد الجميع

يعتلى نسمات الصباح بكل روعتها

وهاصبح عليكم بهذة المقولة




مع تحيتـــــــى*

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f2:  
صباحكم دائما أسعد وأجمل بجميع مشاركاتكم الجميلة.. :BRAWA: 

 :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الخير

ان شاء الله صباح سعيد عليكوا

بصبح عليكوا بجمله كانت أمي رحمها الله كانت دايما بتقولها

" إذا أردت أن تطاع ...فأمر بما يستطاع"

رحمك الله يا أمي..........

صباح الفل،،،،،،،،

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
هصبح عليكم النهاردة بميل...أول لما قريته لقيته دم خفيف..بس لما فكرت فيه لقيته مش بس دمه خفيف..لأ ده الواقع مجرد 


قوانين الحياة


قانون الإصطفاف 

إذا انضممت إلى طابور بطيء وقمت بتغييره، سترى أن الطابور الذي غيرته فجأة أصبح يمشي أسرع من الذي أنت فيه !! 

..............


قانون التليفون 

في عمرك لن تتصل على رقم غلط ويطلع... مشغول !! 

...................

قانون التصليح 

بعد أن تمتلئ يديـك بشحم الماكينة، ستجد أن أنفك بدأ 'يحكك' !!  

...................

قانون المعدات 

إذا وقع من بين يديك أي شي، سيظل يتـدحرج إلى أن يصل إلى 'ألعن' مكان ولن تستطيع أن تخرجه منه إلا بشق الأنفس !! 

...........................

قانون الأعذار 

إذا تأخرت عن الدوام، وقلت لرئيسك أن سبب التأخير 'عطلاً في أحد عجلات السيارة'، اليوم الذي يليه مباشرة ستجد أن العجلة تعطلت فعلاً 

..........................

قانون الإلكترونيات 

إذا أخذت جهازك المتعطل إلى المصلح وتريد أن تريه العطل لحظتها يشتغل الجهاز 'أحلى كلام' !! 

........................

قانون القهوة 

أول ما تحضر لنفسك كأس قهوة ساخن، سيأتي رئيسك ويعطيك مهمة لن تنتهي حتى تبرد قهوتك !! 

...........................


قانون المصادفات 

إذا كنت مع شخص ولا تريد أن يراك أحد، فجأة ستجد كل الذين تعرفهم يخرجون لك من كل مكان !! 

صباح الخير.


*

----------


## kethara

> *
> هصبح عليكم النهاردة بميل...أول لما قريته لقيته دم خفيف..بس لما فكرت فيه لقيته مش بس دمه خفيف..لأ ده الواقع مجرد 
> 
> 
> قوانين الحياة
> 
> 
> قانون الإصطفاف 
> 
> ...


*
أختى الغالية السوسنة الرقيقة
شعاع من نور

تُعجبنى جميع صباحاتك المشرقة الهادفه

وكم يروق لى تصفحها ومتابعتها

ودوما يعانقنى الشوق أليكِ غاليتى

فكونى دوما بالجوار


وصباح رقيق معطر بشذى الياسمين

لكل قافلة الصباح هنا

وصباحى بهذه الكلمات أعجبتنى




مع تحيتــــــى*

----------


## ahmedab216

صباحكم جميل ان شاء الله ...


ابتسم ... و تفاءل خير دايما ...

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f2: 
هو صباح متأخر شوية معلش. :f: . بصبح عليكم بقصة جاءتنى على الميل وعجبنى معناها. :Smart: .
*المزارع والحصان..


وقع حصان أحد المزارعين في بئر مياه عميقة ولكنها جافة



وأجهش الحيوان بالبكاء الشديد من الألم من أثر السقوط......واستمر هكذا عدة ساعات

كان المزارع خلالها يبحث الموقف ويفكر كيف يستعيد الحصان؟


ولم يستغرق الأمر طويلاً كي يقنع نفسه بأن الحصان قد أصبح عجوزاً
وأن تكلفة استخراجه تقترب من تكلفة شراء حصان آخر
هذا إلى جانب أن البئر جافة منذ زمن طويل وتحتاج إلى ردمها بأي شكل.
وهكذا نادى المزارع جيرانه وطلب منهم مساعدته في ردم البئر
كي يحل مشكلتين في آن واحد، التخلص من البئر الجاف ودفن الحصان

وبدأ الجميع بالمعاول والجواريف في جمع الأتربة والنفايات وإلقائها في البئر



في بادئ الأمر، أدرك الحصان حقيقة ما يجري
حيث أخذ في الصهيل بصوت عال يملؤه الألم وطلب النجدة

وبعد قليل من الوقت اندهش الجميع لانقطاع صوت الحصان فجأة..!!
وبعد عدد قليل من الجواريف، نظر المزارع إلى داخل البئر وقد صعق لما رآه.........!!

فقد وجد الحصان مشغولاً بهز ظهره
فكلما سقطت عليه الأتربة يرميها بدوره على الأرض
ويرتفع هو بمقدار خطوة واحدة لأعلى وهكذا استمر الحال
الكل يلقي الأوساخ إلى داخل البئر فتقع على ظهر الحصان
فيهز ظهره فتسقط على الأرض حيث يرتفع خطوة بخطوة إلى أعلى..!!

........وبعد الفترة اللازمة لملء البئر
اقترب الحصان للاعلى و قفز قفزة بسيطة وصل بها إلى خارج البئر بسلام..


كذلك الحياة تلقي بأوجاعها وأثقالها عليك
كلما حاولت أن تنسى همومك فهي لن تنساك ..وسوف تواصل إلقاء نفسها..!!

وكل مشكلة تواجهك في الحياة هي حفنة تراب
يجب أن تنفضها عن ظهرك حتى تتغلب عليها وترتفع بذلك خطوة للأعلى
انفض جانبا وخذ خطوة فوقه ..لتجد نفسك يوما على القمة ..

لا تتوقف ولا تستسلم أبدا .. مهما شعرت أن الآخرين يريدون دفنك حيا ..!!



وأخيراّ..
اجعل قلبك خالياً من الهموم,,
اجعل عقلك خالياً من القلق,,
عش حياتك ببساطة ..
أكثر من العطاء وتوقع المصاعب,,
توقع أن تأخذ القليل,,
توكل على الله واطمئن لعدالته..

القصة أعجبتنى فى محتواها ومعناها فأردت أن أنقلها لكم.....وأتمنى أن تعجبكم..
 يجعل الله صباحكم سعيد وأيامكم أسعد وأجمل دائمااااااااا..*

----------


## ahmedab216

قصة جميلة يا سوما ...

أكيد قرائتها الصبح كان هايكون لها أثر نفسي أقوي بكتير من دلوقت ...

ربنا يبارك فيكي دايما ...

----------


## سوما

> قصة جميلة يا سوما ...
> 
> أكيد قرائتها الصبح كان هايكون لها أثر نفسي أقوي بكتير من دلوقت ...
> 
> ربنا يبارك فيكي دايما ...


بشكرك يا باشمهندس أحمد على كلماتك الجميلة .. وأن شاء الله تكون فى أحسن صحة وحال..  :f: 
*صباح الخير...
بصبح عليكم بحكمة ..
حسن الخلق يستر كثيراً من السيئات .. كما أن سوء الخلق يغطى كثيراً من الحسنات...!!

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صبح تاتا 2 في 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=AC0KeGs9pIU*

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير..  :f2: 
بصبح عليكم بكلمات أغنية مقدمة مسلسل سارة ل: نهال نبيل..

*كان ياما كان
كان فيه عصفور 
قلبه صغير
ريشه قصير
حلمه يرفرف بره السور

كان إنسان من طين ، من نور
كان بيدور ع اللى يخضر
قلب الناس القاسى البور 

كان ياما كان 
قلب الحدوتة رق و حن
على البنوتة فى زمن اتجن
زمن الناس فى قلوبها وحوش
زمن الغاب و الناب و وشوش
تحزن غش و تضحك زور

كان ياما كان 
أحلام بضفاير قلب و بس
ذنبها إيه لو قلبها طاير حب و حس
بنوتة فى حدوتة تنام
و بتجرى وراها الأيام
هى و كل بنات الحور..



 صباح مشرق وسعيد للجميع أن شاء الله ..*

----------


## kethara

*باصبح عليكم بالود والمحبة

وهذة المقولة

واعجبتنى جدا القصة يا سوما
دائما مشاركاتك متميزة

*

----------


## ahmedab216

صباحكم جميل و سعيد إن شاء الله ...

و أتمني لكم ... يكون اليوم كله ... أيضا جميل و سعيد ...

عارفين إزاي ؟؟

فك التكشيرة ... إبتسم دائما ... و لا تبخل بها ...

يا سيدي علي الأقل ... هاتكسب صدقة ....

و مش هتاخد منك مجهود كبير ... 

بس عشان خاطري ...   إبتسم ...

و إنت الكسبان والله ... 

صباحكم ورد و فل إن شاء الله ...

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

بئالي كتيييييييييييير مصبحتش

صباح جميل إن شاء الله

و كلام جميل يا باشمهندس..........

يا ريت كلنا نقدر عليه...

صباح الخير عليكوا

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير..*



> *واعجبتنى جدا القصة يا سوما
> دائما مشاركاتك متميزة*


بشكرك يا قيثارة على كلماتك وتشجيعك الجميل.. :Smart: 
وأن شاء الله يكون صباحك جميل ويومك أجمل. :l: . مع أرق تحياتى.. :f2: 
 :f2: مع أرق الأمنيات للجميع بيوم جميل وأيام أجمل بأذن الله.. :Love:

----------


## ahmedab216

بصبح عليكم بجملة بتعجبني أوي ...


بعض الناس يجعلون حياتك سعيدة .... فقط بتواجدهم فيها

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*سهير ليالي و ياما لفيت و طفت

و ف ليه راجع في الضلام قمت شفت

الخوف ... كأنه كلب سد الطريق

و كنت عاوز أقتله .. بس خفت

عجبي !!*

----------


## bedo_ic

صباح الخير ونهاركم سعيد ( جعل الله ايامكم اعيادا تتعدد وافراحا تتجدد )
بيدوووووووووووووو

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الفل يا هايدي

صباح الخير عليكوا

من اجمل رباعيات صلاح جاهين..اللي انا  بعشق حروف كلامه

صبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاح الخير

----------


## ahmedab216

صباح الخير ...

صباح يوم جديد ... كله تفاؤل ... و أمل في الأحسن ...

يوم جديد ... من غير تكشيرة ... ومن غير فتور للحياة ..

يوم جديد ... سعيد .. جميل ... إن شاء الله ...

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح الفل والياسمين على الأعضاء إللي منوارين

  واحد بخيل راح للفكهاني .. قال له شوف لنا حاجه ناخدها معانا لواحد عيان ، الفكهاني قال له عندك مانجه أهه بعشرين جنيه الكيلو ، قال له لا ياراجل أصله مش عيان قوي كده



 مره واحد بخيل اوى بعت ابنه يشترى له بعشره صاغ جبنه .....راح الواد ورجع بعد شويه وقاله بابا البقال بيقولك تعال الحس السكينه



  استاذ رياضيات سقط من فوق مضلع، فنقل الى الاشكال الهندسية لتعالجه، فوجدت به كسر في ضلعين والزاوية المحصورة. فعالجته حسب نظرية فيثاغورس*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صبا ح الخير عليكم 
يارب يكون يوم سعيد

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eDID4fvikY[/ame]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حبيت لكن حب من غير حنان
وصاحبت،لكن صحبة ملهاش أمان
رحت لحكيم وأكتر لقيت بلوتى
إن اللى جوة القلب موش ع اللسان
عجبى !!!!!*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

بصبح عليكوا انهارده بقصيدة يمكن شاركت بيها قبل كده

بس لأني بحبها جدا...لأن الشوق معصيتي..لـفاروق جويدة

اسمحوا لي بإعادة كتابتها 

صباح جميل لكم إن شااااااااااااااااء الله

لا تذكرى الأمس إنى عشت أخفيه 
إن يغفر القلب جرحى ... من يداويه 
قلبى وعيناك والأيام بينهما 
درب طويل تعبنا من مآسيه
إن يخفق القلب كيف العمر نرجعه 
كل الذى مات فينا ... كيف نحييه
الشوق درب طويل عشت أسلكه 
ثم أنتهى الدرب وارتاحت أغانيه 
جئنا إلى الدرب والأفراح تحملنا 
واليوم عدنا بنهر الدمع نرثيه 
مازلت أعرف أن الشوق معصيتى 
والعشق والله ذنب لست أخفيه 
قلبى الذى لم يزل طفلا يعاتبنى
كيف انقضى العيد ... وانفضت لياليه
يا فرحة لم تزل كالطيف تسكرنى 
كيف انتهى الحلم بالأحزان والتيه 
حتى إذا ما انقضى كالعيد سامرنا
عدنا إلى الحزن يدمينا ... وندميه 
مازال ثوب المنى بالضوء يخدعنى 
قد يصبح الكهل طفلا فى أمانيه 
أشتاق فى الليل عطرا منك يبعثنى 
ولتسألى العطر كيف البعد يشقيه 
ولتسألى الليل هل نامت جوانحه 
ما عاد يغفو ودمعى ف مآقيه 
يا فارس العشق هل فى الحب مغفرة 
حطمت صرح الهوى والآن تبكيه
الحب كالعمر يسرى فى جوانحنا 
حتى إذا ما مضى .. لاشئ يبقيه
عاتبت قلبى كثيرا كيف تذكرها 
وعمرك الغض بين اليأس تلقيه 
فى كل يوم تعيد الأمس فى ملل 
قد يبرأالجرح ... والتذكار تحييه
إن ترجعى العمر هذا القلب أعرفه 
مازال والله نبضا حائرا فيه ..
أشتاق ذنبى ففى عينيك مغفرتى 
ياذنب عمرى .. ويا أنقى لياليه 
ماذا يفيد الأسى أدمن معصيتى 
لا الصفح يجدى .. ولا الغفران أبغيه 
إنى أرى العمر فى عينيك مغفرة 
قد ضل قلبى فقولى ... كيف أهديه ...!!!

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لا تَعشَقيني 

(1) 

قُلوبٌ تَميلْ 

وقُربي إليها مِنَ المُستَحيلْ 

لأنِّي جَريحْ 

وأشتاقُ يومًا لأنْ أستريحْ 

فلا تَخدَعيني بِحُبٍّ جَديدْ 

لأنِّي أخافُ دَعيني بَعيدْ 

(2) 

وإنْ تَعشَقيني 

فلا شَيءَ عِندي لِكي تَأخُذيهْ 

وما أنا شَيءٌ 

ولا قلبَ عندي لكي تَعشَقيهْ 

فقد تَندمينَ 

وتَمضينَ عنِّي 

وفي القلبِ سِرٌّ ولن تَعرِفيهْ 

فإنيَ وَهمٌ 

وقلبي خَيالٌ 

وحُبي سَيبقَى بَعيدَ المَنالْ 

فلا تَعشَقيني لأني المُحالْ 

(3) 

وإنْ تَعشقيني 

فهل تَعرِفينَ أنا مَنْ أكونْ ؟ 

أنا الليلُ حِينَ طَواهُ السكونْ 

فلا أنا طِفلٌ 

ولا أنا شَيخٌ 

ولا أنا أضحَكُ مثلَ الشبابْ 

تَقاطيعُ وَجهي خَرائطُ حُزنٍ ، 

بِحارُ دُموعٍ ، تِلالُ اكتِئابْ 

فلا تَعشَقيني لأني العَذابْ 

(4) 

إذا قُلْتُ يَومًا بأنِّي أُحبُّكْ 

فلا تَسمَعيني 

فَحُبِّي كَلامْ 

وحُبي إليكِ بَقايا انتِقامْ 

لأنِّي جَريحْ .. 

سأشتاقُ يَومًا لكي أستَريحْ 

وأرغَبُ يَومًا أرُدُّ اعتِباري 

وأُطفئُ ناري 

فَأقتُلُ فيكِ العُيونَ البريئةْ 

فَلا تَعشَقيني لأنِّي الخَطيئةْ 

(5) 

دَعينيَ أمْضِ ودَاري دُموعَكْ 

لأنِّي أخافُ سأرحَلُ عَنكِ 

وقلبي السَّفينَةْ 

أجوبُ بِقلبي الليالي الحَزينَةْ 

فعُذرًا لأنِّي سأمضي وَحيدًا 

سَأمضي بعيدًا 

وإنْ عُدْتُ يَومًا 

فقولي بأنَّكِ لا تَعرِفيني 

فَقلبي ظَلامْ 

وحُبي كَلامْ 

ومازِلتُ أرغَبُ في الانتِقامْ

عبد العزيز جويده*

----------


## ahmedab216

*مع الساعات الأولي لصباح يوم ... قد لا يكون ضمن أيام السنة... يوم لا يحسب كباقي الأيام ...
 يوم لن ينتهي ...

أستمع الي أم كلثوم ... أنا و إنت ظلمنا الحب ...

أنا و أنت نسينا حتى نتعاتب و نتصارح

و عز عليك تسيب العند و تسامح

و عز على أكون البادى و أتصالح

و أصبح كل يوم بيننا يفوت أصعب من إمبارح 

و نسينا إزاى كده نسيينا

و إيه ده اللى جرى لينا أنا و أنت

أنا و أنت اللى كنا زمان أعز إثنين

و كان اكبر خصام بينا يدوب فى يومين

 خصامنا ليه النوبة دى

زاد و خلا الخطوة بينا بلاد

فرقنا على طريقين و ضاع الحب ضاع 

 ما بين عند قلب و قلب...  ضاع الحب

 و دلوقتى لا أنا بأنساه

و لا بتنساه و لا بنلقاه

 أنا و أنت

*

----------


## rosey19

صباح الفل عليك استاذى الكريم احمد

            ان شاء الله يوم جميل عليك ... تفائل صديقى ودع الايام تفعل ما تشاء

             فلن نأخذ الا ما كتبه الله لنا.... ونتمنى من الله الخير

----------


## ahmedab216

صباحك جميل ان شاء الله يا روزي ...

و شكرا جزيلا لكلامك الطيب ...

هي الدنيا كده ...

يوم حلو و يوم مر ...

و يفعل الله ما يريد ...

و ليس علينا أن نعترض ...

شكرا جزيلا ...

----------


## ahmedab216

صباح الخير ...

أخي ... أختي ...

إبتسامة صغيرة ... مش ها تضر ...!!

----------


## ابن البلد

النهارده هصبح عليكم بغنوة لإيهاب توفيق اسمها فرحان بدموعك
الغريب في الغنوة أن ألحانها هي نفس ألحان غنوة الله اعلم لفضل شاكر
والأغرب ان مقدمة اللحن هي لترنيمة سمعت يارب صوتك
الحمد لله تقريبا الألحان المميزة بدأت تقل والحل الآن هي تركيب الكلمات علي نفس اللحن المكرر

عجبتني كلمات غنوة فرحان بدموعك علي الرغم من قسوة الكلمات واللي بتبين أن ممكن الحب والحنية يتقلب لكره وقسوة ويمكن شماته

كلمات أغنية فرحان بدموعك

فرحان بدموعك
وعذابك وخضوعك
مش قلبك دا جرحني
مش حاول يدبحني
لازم يتالم
آه

فرحان انك جتني
ومن تانى إترجتني
انسالك واسامح لا لا يا جارح لازم تتعلم

فرحان وطاير من الفرح
انك قصادي
مهزوم وقلبك انجرح
وانا قلبي راضي
ياما كنت واقف مطرحي
جلاد وقاضي
دلوقتى تصرخ من الاوجاع زى انا

وحياة دموعى ولهفتى كل الليالى
اللى انتا فيها سبتنى اشكى لحالى
لدوق مرارة الام منى يا غالى
وتشوف بعينك كل عذاب شوفتة انا

انا عشتلك عمرى بطيبتي وبرائتي
فكرتني انسان ضعيف مسلوب إردتي
وإنى هسلم لما تكسرني هزمتي
ياخسارة قلبك كان موهوم وبيخدعك
ياما

ياما قولتلك دا لكل ظالم لة نهاية
برضة اتمديت في ظلمي ومقلتش كفاية
وغدرت بيا وخنت احلامي وهوايا
دلوقتى فاكر ههما بكيت انا هرحمك


للإستماع
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4Xe8MDuxgM[/ame]

----------


## rosey19

بصبح عليكوا باغنيه بعيد عنك حياتى عذاب  لام كلثومكلمات : مأمون الشناوي


نسيت النوم وأحلامه نسيت لياليه وأيامه

بعيد عنك حياتي عذاب متبعدنيش بعيد عنك

مليش غير الدموع أحباب معا يعيش بعيد عنك

غلبني الشوق وغلبني وليل السهد دوبني

ومهما الشوق يسهرني ومهما البعد حيرني

لا نار الشوق تغيرنى ولا الأيام بتبعدني

بعيد عنك

لا نوم ولا دمع في عينيه مخلاش الفراق فيه

نسيت النوم وأحلامه نسيت لياليه وأيامه

ما بين الشوق والامه وبين الخوف وأوهامه

بخاف عليك وبخاف تنساني

والشوق اليك على طول صحاني

غلبني الشوق وغلبني وليل السهد دوبني

ومهما الشوق يسهرني ومهما البعد حيرني

لا نار الشوق تغيرنى ولا الأيام بتبعدني

بعيد عنك

أفتكرني في لحظة حلوة عشنا فيها للهوى

أفتكر لي أي غنوة يوم سمعناها سوا

خد من عمري .. عمري كله

الا ثوانى أشوفك فيها

غلبني الشوق وغلبنى وليل السهد دوبنى 

ومهما الشوق يسهرني ومهما البعد حيرني

لا نار الشوق تغيرنى ولا الأيام بتبعدني

بعيد عنك

كنت باشتاق لك وأنا بيني وبينك خطوتين

شوف بقينا ازاي أنا فين يا حبيبي وأنت فين

والعمل ايه العمل ما تقولي أعمل ايه

والأمل أنت الأمل تحرمني منه ليه

عيون كانت بيحسدني على حبي

ودلوقتي بتبكي عليه من غلبي

وفين أنت يا نور عيني يا روح قلبي فين

فين اشكي لك فين كل ما بتهيالي حاجات

فين ابكيلك فين بيريحني بكايا ساعات

غلبني الشوق وغلبني وليل السهد دوبني

ومهما الشوق يسهرني ومهما البعد حيرني

لا نار الشوق تغيرنى ولا الأيام بتبعدني

بعيد عنك

----------


## ahmedab216

صباح الخير ... حابب أصبح عليكم ... بقصيدة من كلمات فاروق جويده ...

يارب تعجبكم .... إسمها : في عينيكي عنواني


قالت: سوف تنساني
وتنسى أنني يوما
وهبتك نبض وجداني
وتعشق موجة أخرى
وتهجر دفء شطآني
وتجلس مثلما كنا
لتسمع بعض ألحاني
ولا تعنيك أحزاني
ويسقط كالمنى اسمي
وسوف يتوه عنواني
ترى.. ستقول يا عمري
بأنك كنت تهواني؟!
* * *
فقلت: هواك إيماني
ومغفرتي.. وعصياني
أتيتك والمنى عندي
بقايا بين أحضاني
ربيع مات طائره
على أنقاض بستان
رياح الحزن تعصرني
وتسخر بين وجداني
أحبك واحة هدأت
عليها كل أحزاني
أحبك نسمة تروي
لصمت الناس.. ألحاني
أحبك نشوة تسري
وتشعل نار بركاني
أحبك أنت يا أملا
كضوء الصبح يلقاني
أمات الحب عشاقا
وحبك أنت أحياني
ولو خيرت في وطن
لقلت هواك أوطاني
ولو أنساك يا عمري
حنايا القلب.. تنساني
إذا ما ضعت في درب
ففي عينيك.. عنواني

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*وأنا همسي عليكم بقصيده بحبها جداً

شعر الرقباء .. لأحمد مطر

فكرت بأن أكتب شعراً 

لا يهدر وقت الرقباء 

لا يتعب قلب الخلفاء 

لا تخشى من أن تنشره 

كل وكالات الأنباء 

ويكون بلا أدنى خوف 

في حوزة كل القراء 

هيأت لذلك أقلامي 

ووضعت الأوراق أمامي 

وحشدت جميع الآراء 

ثم.. بكل رباطة جأش 

أودعت الصفحة إمضائي 

وتركت الصفحة بيضاء! 

راجعت النص بإمعان 

فبدت لي عدة أخطاء 

قمت بحك بياض الصفحة.. 

واستغنيت عن الإمضاء!*

----------


## إبراهيم علام

موضوع أكثر من رائع 
وأصبح وأمسي علي كل أعضاء المنتدي الكرام
وأهمس لكم من أطلال إبراهيم ناجي
يا حبيبي كل شئ بقضاء
ما بأيدينا خُلقنا تعساء
رُبما تجمعنا أقدارنا
ذات يوم بعد ما عزّ اللقاء
وإذا أنكر خل خله
وتلاقينا لقاء الغرباء
ومضي كل إلي غايته
لا تقُل شئنا إن الحظ شاء

----------


## ahmedab216

*بصبح عليكم بقصيدة ... لكامل الشناوي ... غناها فريد الأطرش ... بإسم ... يوم بلا غد ... أو .. عدت يا يوم مولدي..

لم أشأ ذكرها بالأمس ... لما قد يجده البعض فيها من حزن أو كآبة ...

و لكني أذكرها دائما ... يوم مولدي ...

و هي موجودة بجميع مواقع الأغاني ...*

.......................
*
عُدت يا يوم مولدي ...
عُدت يا أيها الشقي...
الصبا ضاع من يدي ..
و غزا الشيب مفرقي...
ليت يا يوم مولدي .. 
كنتَ يوما بلا غد...

ليت أني من الأزل .. 
لم أعش هذه الحياة...
عشتُ فيها و لم أزل .. 
جاهلا أنها حياة...
ليت أني من الأزل .. 
كنت روحا و لم أزل...

أنا عمر بلا شباب .. 
و حياة بلا ربيع...*

*بحبها كتير ...*


*و صباحكم جميل إن شاء الله ...*

----------


## ahmedab216

يبدو أنني قد بالغت كثيرا في جرعة الكآبة بقصيدة يوم بلا غد .. آسف جدا ..

بالغت الي الدرجة التي لم يشارك أحد من بعدها ...

إن شاء الله يكون بكره أحسن ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *وأنا همسي عليكم بقصيده بحبها جداً*
> 
> *شعر الرقباء .. لأحمد مطر* 
> *فكرت بأن أكتب شعراً*  
> *لا يهدر وقت الرقباء*  
> *لا يتعب قلب الخلفاء*  
> *لا تخشى من أن تنشره*  
> *كل وكالات الأنباء*  
> *ويكون بلا أدنى خوف*  
> ...


إختيار رااااائع يا هايدى
تسلم إيدك عليه
 :BRAWA: 
فعلا لا يمكن أبداً أن يكون على الإبداع رقيب... :Thumbdown: 
فعندها يمكن أن يكون أى شيئاً  آخر إلا أن يكون إبداع وفن  ::(: 
رقيبنا الوحيد هو الضمير والضمير فقط وليس آراء وأهواء أى أحد مهما تفوق أو تميز بعلم أو خبرة...،،
لا للرقابة على الإبداع والقلم .....!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يبدو أنني قد بالغت كثيرا في جرعة الكآبة بقصيدة يوم بلا غد .. آسف جدا ..
> 
> بالغت الي الدرجة التي لم يشارك أحد من بعدها ...
> 
> إن شاء الله يكون بكره أحسن ..


 القصيدة دى يا استاذ احمد من القصائد اللى بتأثر فيا جداً وحتى لما بسمعها مغناه من فريد الاطرش بتتعبنى برضو  :Closedeyes: 
وما اكدبش عليك رغم إنها جميلة جداً وبحس إنها بتعبر عنى بشكل أو بآخر إلا أنى مابحبش أقراها أو أسمعها كتير....!!
مش عارفة فى حاجات بحبها جداً لكن مابقدرش أمر عليها كتير زى فيلم (الكرنك )مثلا أو فيلم أجنبى تانى إسمه( فلادلفيا) أو (القلب الشجاع) فى حاجات قررت إنى ماسمعهاش أو اشوفها تانى رغم إعجابى الشديد بيها وتأثيرها فيا.... يمكن عشان ما أمرش بنفس التجربة الشعورية المؤلمة اللى بتحسسنى بيها  ::(: 
حبيت بس اقولك انطباعى الشخصى عن القصيدة دى لكن دا مايمنعش إن إختيارات حضرتك دايماًجميلة وبتعبر عن فيض من المشاعر الانسانية الرقيقة...،،
تحياتى ودائماً بخير

----------


## ahmedab216

شكرا جزيلا لمشاركتك الجميلة أستاذة جيهان ... مشكلة القصيدة دي .. إنها مش بتيجي في بال الواحد بإرادته ... كل سنة و في نفس اليوم و من أكتر من 30 سنة ... لازم أصحي في اليوم ده و هي مسيطرة عليا تماما .. بكلماتها.. بلحنها ... و المصيبة إني حافظها ..!! 

شكرا جزيلا أستاذة جيهان ...

----------


## kethara

*صباح معطر بعطر الياسمين
على الجميع
وسأضع بين ايديكم تلك الكلمات



*

----------


## ahmedab216

صباح الخير .....

بصبح عليكم بكلمة ... مش ها تتعبكم ... و لو مش قادر عليها ... إغصب علي نفسك ... حاول ... علي الأقل عشان الآخرين ...

إبتسم .....

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صباح الخير يا أبناء مصر 
يارب يوم جديد سعيد عليكم

----------


## فرفوته

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 *أن شاء الله الله بيسر أموركم كلها * 


 *لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم* 

 *لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم* 

 *لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم* 

 *‏اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين* 

 *وبركة في العمر* 

 *وصحة في الجسد* 

 *وسعة في الرزق* 

 *وتوبة قبل الموت* 

 *وشهادة عند الموت* 

 *ومغفرة بعد الموت* 

 *وعفوا عند الحساب* 

 *وأمانا من العذاب* 

 *ونصيبا من الجنة* 

 *اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين* 

 *اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات* 

 *اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة* 

 *اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة* 

 *اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

 *اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين* 

 *اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار* 

 *اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا* 

 *اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا* 

 *اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا* 

 *اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين* 

 *اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان* 

 *اللهم ارحم أبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك* 

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضى نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته 

 *وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ahmedab216

لا إله الا أنت سبحانك ... إني كنت من الظالمين ..

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*تسلميلي ياجيهان والأروع هو تعليقك المميز والمختلف دائماً

********************

وأنا همسي عليكم بأغنيه أنا بحبها أوي لـ عزيز عثمان

تحت الشباك ..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BovOkCO8a4A[/ame]

تحت الشباك لمحتك ياجدع 
وصدفنى شباك من عينك ياجدع 
اذا عديت قصاد البيت ابوس رجلك تبص لفوق وتطفى الشوق 
امانه عليك رد واتكلم 
من فضلك يا جدع 
أه ياسلام سلم
على حسنك ياجدع
خدك تفاح   
دوقنى يا جدع 
رمشك دباح
ماتحوشه ياجدع
لاحد امتى اقول بكره واقول بعده 
العمر فات والفؤاد 
صابر صابر صابر 
يلتقي بختوا
فى شرع مين الاحبه ياحلو يتباعدوا 
وكل عازل وعازل يلتقى بختوا 
واللي انكوا كويتى ما حد غيرى ساعدوا 
جنني هواك 
بعدها وياك ياجدع 
 ياجدع أه ياجدع ياجدع*

----------


## a_leader

صباح الخير عليكم

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتَنْـزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُعِزُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُذِلُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  
( آل عمران 26  )

----------


## a_leader

اللهم اني أصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك وملائكتك وجميع خلقك 


 أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك

----------


## a_leader

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله والحمد لله ، لا الة الا الله وحده لاشريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد ، وهو على كل شيئ قدير ، ربي اسألك خير مافي هذا اليوم وخير مابعده ، أعوذ بك من شر مافي هذا اليوم وشر مابعده ، ربي اعوذ بك من الكسل وسوء الكبر ، ربي اعوذ بك من عذاب في النار وعذاب في القبر .

----------


## kethara

أسعد الله صباحكم بكل الخير

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء الخير

الأغنيه دي أنا بحبها جداً

من زمان عايده الأيوبي

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ahSA0J5bHc[/ame]*

----------


## a_leader

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَالِقُ الْحَبِّ وَالنَّوَى يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَمُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتِ مِنَ الْحَيِّ ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ ( 95 )

فَالِقُ الإِصْبَاحِ وَجَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ سَكَنًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ حُسْبَانًا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ ( 96 ) الأنعام

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## ahmedab216

*بصبح عليكم بابتسامة ...

نتبادل إياها ...*

----------


## a_leader

اللهم بك أصبحنا و بك أمسينا وبك نحيا و بك نموت وإليك النشور

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صباح الخير

----------


## a_leader

صباح النور

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

جمعه مباركه إن شاء الله

----------


## a_leader

الله يكرمك

و صباح الخير يا بنت مصر

صباح الخير على جميع الموجودين و الغايبين

 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

صباح الخير على الجميع

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f2: 
وكل عام والجميع بخير.. :f: 
بصبح عليكم بقصيدة للشاعر الكبير فاروق جويدة  :2:  وقصيدة عودة الأنبياء
لما قرأت كلماتها أتأثرت بيها .. ياريت تعجبكم.. ::$: 
*عودة الأنبياء

عـطــرٌ ونـــورٌ فـــي الـفـضـاء
والأرضُ تـحـتـضــنُ الــســمــاء
والشـمـسُ تنـظـرُ بارتـيـاح للـقـمـر
والزهـرُ يهمـسُ فــي حـيـاءٍ للشـجـر
والـعـطــرُ تـنـشُــره الـخـمـائـلُ
فــــوق أهـــــداب الـطــيــور
والنجـمُ فـي شـوق تصافحـه الـزهـور
ضـــوء يـلــوح مــــن بـعـيــد
الأرضُ صــارت فــي ظــلامِ اللـيـلِ
لــؤلــؤةً يـعـانـقـهـا ضــيـــاء
والـنـاسُ تُـسـرعُ فـــي الـطـريـق
صـــوتٌ يـدنــدن فـــي الـسـمـاء
الآن ، عـــــــاد الأنــبــيـــاء

هـــــذا ضــيـــاء مُــحــمــدٍ
ينسـابُ يخـتـرقُ المـفـارقَ والجـسـور
عيـسـى ومـوسـى والنـبـيُ مـحـمـدٌ
عطـرٌ مـن الرحمـنِ فـي الدنيـا يــدور
هـذي قلـوب النـاسِ تنظـرُ فـي رجــاء
أتُـرى يعـودُ لأرضنـا زمــنُ النـقـاء ؟
أهـــــلاً بــنـــور الأنـبــيــاء

مــوســى يــداعــبُ زهـــــرةً
ثـكـلــى ..فيـنـتـبـه الـرحــيــق
الزهـرة الخـرسـاءُ تهـمـسُ : مرحـبـاً
يـا أنبيـاءَ الحـقِّ قـد ضــاع الطـريـق
الزهرةُ الخرساءُ تهتف في ذهول : يا أنبياءَ الله
يــا مــن مـلأتـم بالضـيـاء قلوبـنَـا
يــا مــن نثـرتـم بالمحـبـةِ دربـنــا
بالقـلـب أحــزانٌ وشـكـوى تخـتـنـق
وربـيـع أيــامٍ يـمـوتُ .. ويـحـتـرق
فــــالأرضُ كـبـلـهـا الــضــلال
تـاه الحـرامُ مـع الحـرام مـع الـحـلال
والخوفُ يعبـثُ فـي النفـوس بـلا خجـل
والفقـرُ فـي الأعـمـاقِ يغـتـالُ المـنـى
مـاذا يفيـدُ العمـرُ لـو ضــاعَ الأمــل؟

الأرضُ يا موسى تضجُ من الجماجمِ والسجون
أطـفـالـنـا عــرفــوا الـمـشـانـقَ
ضــاجــعـــوا الأحــــــــزانَ
فـــــي زمـــــن الـجــنــون
والشمـس ضلـت فـي الشـروقِ طريقَهَـا
فـهـوت عـلــى شـــطِّ الـغــروب
وتـأرجـحــت وســــط الـسـمــاء
مـــا بــيــن شــــرقٍ جــائــرٍ
مـــا بـيــن غــــربٍ فــاجــرٍ
الشـمـسُ تـاهــت فـــي الـسـمـاء
ما عاد فيكِ مدينتي شـيءٌ ليمنحنـا الضيـاء
فاللـيـل يحـمـلُ كالـضـلالِ سـيـوفـه
وبـحـارُنــا صــــارت دمـــــاء
مـن ينقـذ الشطـآن مـن هــذي الـدمـاء
في كل ليل داكـنِ الأشبـاح تنتحـرُ القلـوب
في كلِّ يوم تسخرُ الأحلامُ من زمـنٍ كـذوب
فــــــي كــــــل شـــبـــر
مــن تــرابِ الأرضِ أحــلامٌ تــذوب
قــالـــوا لـــنـــا يـــومـــاً
بـــأن الأرض كــانــت لـلـبـشـر
موسـى بربـكَ هـل تـرى فــي الأرضِ
شــيــئـــاً .. كــالــبــشــر ؟

عــيــســـى رســــــــول اللهِ
يـــــا مـــهـــد الـــســـلام
هـــــذي قــبـــورُ الــنـــاسِ
ضـاقــت بالـجـمـاجـم والـعـظــام
أحـيــاؤنــا فـيــهــا نـــيـــام
وعــلـــى جـبــيــن الــيـــأسِ
مــات الـحــبُ وانـتـحـر الـوئــام
الحقُ مصلوبٌ مع الأنفاسِ في دنيـا الدجـل
والـحــبُ فـــي لـيــل الـدراهــمِ
والمخـابـئ والمبـاحـثِ لـــم يـــزل
يشكو زماناً يُسحق الإنسانُ فيـه بـلا خجـل

أهــــــــلاً رســــــــول اللهِ
يـــا خـيــر الـهــداةِ الصـادقـيـن
أنــا يـــا مـحـمـدُ قـــد أتـيـتـكَ
مـــــــن دروب الـحــائــريــن
فــلــقـــد رأيـــــــتُ الأرضَ
تـسـكـرُ مـــن دمـــاء الجائـعـيـن
والنـاسُ تحـرقُ فــي رفــاتِ الـعـدلِ
مــاتَ الـعـدل فيـنـا مــن سـنـيـن
أنــا يــا رســولَ الله طـفـلٌ حـائـرٌ
مـن يرحـم الآبـاءَ مـن يحمـي البنيـن ؟
الــنــاسُ تــأكـــلُ بـعـضَـهــا
هذي لحومُ النـاسِ نأكلهـا ونشـرب خلفهـا
دمــــعَ الـحـيــارى المـتـعـبـيـن
رفقـاً رسـولَ اللهِ لا تغضـب فهـذا حالُنـا
فلقـد عَصينـا الله فــي زمــنٍ حـزيـن
مـاذا تقـولُ إذا سرقـتُ النـاس خبّـرنـي
وطـيـفُ الـجـوع يـقـتـل طفـلـتـي؟
وأنـا أمـوتُ عـلـى الطـريـقِ وحـولـه
يـسـري اللـصـوصُ وهــم سـكـارى
مـــــن بـقــايــا مـهـجـتــي ؟
بالله خــبــرنــي رســــــول اللهِ
أيــــن بـدايـتــي .. ونـهـايـتـي ؟
أتُـرى أعيـشُ العمـرَ مصلـوبَ المنـى ؟

أنـــــا يـــــا رســــــول اللهِ
لم أعرف مـع الدجـل الرخيـص حكايتـي
ماذا أكونُ ؟ ومن أكونُ ؟ أمام قبـر مدينتـي
وأمــوتُ فــي نـفـسـي .. أمـــوت
وأمــوتُ فــي خـوفـي .. أمـــوت
وأمــوت فــي صمـتـي .. أمـــوت
أنـا يـا رسـول الله أحيـا كــي أمــوت
قالـوا بــأن الـمـوت مــوتٌ واحــدٌ
وأمــام كــل دقيـقـة قلـبـي يـمـوت
قلبـي رسـول الله فـي جنـبـي يـمـوت
مـاذا أقـول وقـد رأيـتُ الأرضَ تـفـرحُ
بـالـمـعـاصــي والـــذنــــوب؟
مــاذا أقــولُ وعـمــري الـحـيـرانُ
يـطــحــنــه الــــغــــروب ؟
والـحــبُ فـــي قـلـبـي يـــذوب
آهٍ رســــولَ الله مــــن أيـامـنــا
فلـقـد رأيــتَ بـنـورِ قلـبـكَ حالـنََـا
يــا منـصـف الأحـيــاءِ والـمـوتـى
ويـــا نـــوراً أضـــاء طريـقـنـا
لا تـتـرك الأحــزانَ تـرتــعُ بيـنـنـا

الـشـمــسُ تـصـعــدُ لـلـسـمــاء
والــزهــرُ يـخـنـقـه الـبــكــاء
والـلـيـل يـنـظـرُ فـــي دهــــاء
عاد الظلامُ مدينتي ما كنتِ يومـاً .. للضيـاء
الآن يـرحـلُ عـنـكِ نــور الأنـبـيـاء
الــنــورُ يـخـتــرقُ الـســمــاء
يمضي بعيداً ، ويح قلبي ليته مـا كـان جـاء
يــومــاً رأت فــيــه الـقــلــوبُ
بشيـرَ صـبـحٍ عانـقـت فـيـهِ الـرجـاء

يـــــــــا أنـــبـــيـــاءَ الله
لا تتـركـوا الأرضَ الحزيـنـةَ للضـيـاع
لا تتـركـوا الأرض الحزيـنـة للضـيـاع
يـــــــــا أنـــبـــيـــاء الله
يـــا مـــن تـريــدون الــــوداع
يــا مــن تركـتـم للـظـلام مدينـتـي
قــبـــل الـرحــيــل تـنـبـهــوا
الأرض تــمــشــي لـلـضــيــاع
الأرض ضـاعـت .. فـــي الـضـيـاع

 دمتم بكل خير .. فى أمان الله ..*

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير..
بصبح على جميع أبناء مصر الكرام ..

 صباح سعيد ويوم أسعد للجميع بأذن الله ..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صباح سعيد إن شاء الله

صباح الخير

----------


## a_leader

صباح النور عليكم جميعا و بصبح بأغنية انت الحب لام كلثوم

صباح الفل

----------


## ahmedab216

صباحكم .. جميل و سعيد ...إن شاء الله

تستاهلوا كل خير دايما ...

----------


## a_leader

يا صباح الخير ياللى معانا

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

صباح النور والسعادة والخير أخى الحبيب ليدر

صباحكم خير وسعادة ان شاء الله



أكثر الله من أمثالك وزادك عقلا ونورا 




جزاك الله خيرا 



ولا تنس ذكر الله


*

----------


## a_leader

يا صباح الورد و الياسمين

بارك الله فيك اخى الغالى

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير...
بصبح على الكل هنا بتمنى للجميع صباح مشرق وسعيد بأذن الله..
وقبل ما أمشى هاسيبكم مع الصورة دى ,, يارب تعجبكم ..


 يوم جميل وسعيد بأذن الله للجميع*

----------


## الوان الربيع

شكرا على الفكرة الجميلة
اقول لاحلى اعضاء صباح الخير و صباح الفل و الياسمين
الله يوفقكم جميعا و الله المستعان

----------


## a_leader

الله يا سوما ع الصورة , تبارك الله

سبحان الله , انا و انا صغير , فولة و اتقسمت نصين  ::

----------


## a_leader

صباح الخير على جميع الاعضاء

 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

صباح الخير

جمعة مباركة علي الجميع

----------


## the_chemist

> صباح الخير
> 
> جمعة مباركة علي الجميع


تسلم إيدك ياأم أحمد

جمعة مباركة ع الجميع

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير..*


> الله يا سوما ع الصورة , تبارك الله
> 
> سبحان الله , انا و انا صغير , فولة و اتقسمت نصين


بجد يا ليدر .. :Baby: .... اومال مين الولد اللى فى موضوع سجل حضورك ابو صندل جنان  :: 
شكراَ يا ليدر على مجاملتك الجميلة .. :f: 
*وبصبح على كل أبناء مصر الأطفال والكبار ..
*

----------


## a_leader

> *صباح الخير..*
> بجد يا ليدر ...... اومال مين الولد اللى فى موضوع سجل حضورك ابو صندل جنان 
> شكراَ يا ليدر على مجاملتك الجميلة ..
> *وبصبح على كل أبناء مصر الأطفال والكبار ..
> *


ياااااااااادى الصندل  :: 

لعلمك ده كان الموضه فى الستينات  :: 

صباح الفل عليكى يا سوما

صباح الفل على كل ابناء مصر  :f2:

----------


## الوان الربيع

انشاء الله صباحكم كله خير و بركة و نجاح لاجمل اعضاء

----------


## a_leader

صباح الفل و الورد عليكم جميعا

----------


## أم أحمد

*أعظم الأسباب لدفع إساءة المسيء عنك ، أن تنسى إساءته إليك*

*من اقوال سولون*

----------


## ahmedab216

*بصبح عليكم .. بأغنية عبد الحليم حافظ ... يا حبايب بالسلامة ... روحتم و رجعتولنا بألف سلامة ...*

----------


## a_leader

وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَٰنِ الَّذِينَ يَمْشُونَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ هَوْنًا وَإِذَا خَاطَبَهُمُ الْجَاهِلُونَ قَالُوا سَلَامًا (63) الفرقان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قصيدة مفقودات

للشاعر أحمد مطر

زار الرئيس المؤتمن 

بعض ولايات الوطن

و حين زار حـيّـنـا 

قال لنا : 

هاتوا شكواكم بصدق في العلن

و لا تخافوا أحدا .. فقد مضى ذاك الزمن .


فقال صاحبي حسن :

يا سيدي

أين الرغيف و اللبن ؟

و أين تأمين السكن ؟

و أين توفير المهن ؟ 

و أين توفير الدواء للمريض بلا ثمن ؟ 


يا سيدي

لم نر من ذلك شيئا فى السر أو العلن

قال الرئيس المؤتمن

أحرق ربي جسدي !!!

أكل هذا حاصل في بلدي ؟!! 

شكرا على صدقك في تنبيهنا يا ولدي 

سوف ترى الخير غدا

و بعد عام زارنا 

و مرة ثانية قال لنا :

هاتوا شكواكم بصدق في العلن

و لا تخافوا أحدا .. فقد مضى ذاك الزمن .

لم يشتكي الناس..

فقمت معلنا:

أين الرغيف و اللبن ؟ 

و أين تأمين السكن ؟

و أين توفير المهن ؟ 

و أين توفير الدواء للمريض بلا ثمن ؟

معذرة سيدي..

و أين صاحبي حسن؟؟

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## a_leader

بصبح عليكم

----------


## kethara



----------


## a_leader

يا صباح الفل على جميع اعضاء منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربى مصر

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه



----------


## ahmedab216

صباح الخير ..... 

بصبح عليكم ... و يارب يكون يوم جميل عليكم جميعا ..

----------


## الوان الربيع

انشاء الله صباحكم كلّه خير و بركة و اتمنّى لجميع الاعضاء التوفيق و النجاح.

----------


## أم أحمد

*صباح الخير عليكم جميعا*
*وجمعة مباركة علي الجميع*

**

----------


## a_leader

صباح الفل و كل سنة و انتم جميعا بخير  :f2:

----------


## الشحرورة

*دولا مين ودولا مين
دول حبايبنا الموجودين

يسعد صباحكم ومساكم ياللى موجودين هنا
وهناك وبكل مكان
يارب كلكم سعداء ومبسوطين
وبقرب رمضان كلكم طيبين

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## a_leader

> *دولا مين ودولا مين
> دول حبايبنا الموجودين
> 
> يسعد صباحكم ومساكم ياللى موجودين هنا
> وهناك وبكل مكان
> يارب كلكم سعداء ومبسوطين
> وبقرب رمضان كلكم طيبين
> 
> ودى وتقديرى*


احنا خواتك ليه سايبانا

ياللا تعالى هنا ويّانا

هاتى فانوسك قولى معانا

رمضان جانا رمضان جانا

خواتك شايفة ازاى فرحانة

لما شافوكى بئيتى معانا

ياللا تعالى هنا ويّانا

----------


## ahmedab216

صباح الخير .....

مابين كلمة رايحة .. كلمة جاية ...

و تشبث بالأمل .. بصبح عليكم بأغنية أم كلثوم ... أمل حياتي .....

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اغنية ايهاب توفيق (هلال رمضان) بمناسبة رمضان

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4V_7MaIZtw[/ame]*

----------


## الشحرورة

> احنا خواتك ليه سايبانا
> 
> ياللا تعالى هنا ويّانا
> 
> هاتى فانوسك قولى معانا
> 
> رمضان جانا رمضان جانا
> 
> خواتك شايفة ازاى فرحانة
> ...



*حللو يا حللو
رمضان كريم يا حللو
وحوى وحوى يارمضان
حل الكيس وادينا بقشيش لا نروح منجيش يا حللو

يسعد صباحكم بكل الخير يارب
شكرا أخى ليدر وان شاء الله دايما معاكم
بس محدش جابلى فانوس معرفش ليه ؟؟؟؟
يمكن عشان الفانوس بقى غالى
هههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنة وانتم طيبين*

----------


## a_leader

> *حللو يا حللو
> رمضان كريم يا حللو
> وحوى وحوى يارمضان
> حل الكيس وادينا بقشيش لا نروح منجيش يا حللو
> 
> يسعد صباحكم بكل الخير يارب
> شكرا أخى ليدر وان شاء الله دايما معاكم
> بس محدش جابلى فانوس معرفش ليه ؟؟؟؟
> يمكن عشان الفانوس بقى غالى
> ...


يا فندم مفيش حاجة تغلى على سيادتك

وااااادى فانوس صينى اصلى لسة واصل ع المركب حالا



و كل سنة و انتى  طيبة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صباح الخير

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

الشمس لسة طالعة 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOH00HtcYT8[/ame]




*

----------


## KANE2008

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzdrjU3y3CQ&feature=rec-fav-watch-cur_emp-exp_fresh+div[/ame]

----------


## loly_h

*صباح الأمل بيوم أجمل من كل الأيام

  





أشكى لمين .. وأحكى لمين .. دنيا بتلعب بينا
تهنا سنين .. ولا عارفين .. بكرة جايب إيه لينا

بينا .. للفرحة بينا .. قبل الجراح ما تدق بابنا
بينا .. دى الدنيا لينا .. بكرة الزمان يسرق شبابنا

و ليه هنضيع عمرنا ليه ؟

إيه راح ناخد من دا إيه ؟


هما يومين .. موش دايمين .. مكتوبين علينا
نقضى ساعات .. فرحانين .. و ساعات بتبكينا

لينا .. الفرحة لينا .. بالحب ننسى كل اللى فاتنا 
ويا الرحلة الطويلة .. ننسى اللى فات كله فى حياتنا

و ليه هنضيع عمرنا ليه ؟

إيه راح ناخد من دا إيه ؟



ضحكتنا .. شمعتنا .. بينوروا ليالينا 
خطوتنا .. رحلتنا .. بتقرب أمانينا 

لينا .. أحلى أمانينا .. ليه الزمان يكسر قلوبنا
بينا و مادين إيدينا .. واللى يصيبنا أهو من نصيبنا

و ليه هنضيع عمرنا ليه ؟

إيه راح ناخد من دا إيه ؟

أنغام...
*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الأمل..و التفاؤل

صباح السعادة التي يستحقها كل قلب صافي

مفيهوش حقد ..و لا كره..و لا غل

صباح الفل   :f2:  :f2:  

(( الصمت و الدموع..وجهان لعملة واحدة...في دولة العشق ))

----------


## الوان الربيع

صباح الفل و الياسمين و النجاح و التوفيق

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير .. :f2: 
بصبح عليكم بفيديو عسول اوى..... :Baby: 

http://videohat.masrawy.com/view_vid...74da1eb0aa9285

 :f2:  يومكم سعيد بأذن الله .. :f2:

----------


## rosey19

مع بدايه يوم جديد  ..

      صباح ملئ بالحب والخير والامال الطيبه..

             وكل سنه وانتم بالف  خير

----------


## a_leader

صباح الفل و الورد و الياسمين عليكم جميعا  :f2:

----------


## الوان الربيع

مع طلوع يوم جديد اليكم اجمل التحايا لاجمل اعضاء لاروع منتدى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أَمِنْ بَعْدِ بَذْلِ النَّفسِ فيما تُرِيدُهُ .. أثابُ بِمُرِّ العَتبِ حِينَ أُثابُ 
فليتكَ تـَحلو والحياةُ مريرةٌ .. وليتكَ تَرضَى والأنامُ غِضابُ 
وليـتَ الذي بيني وبينكَ عَامرٌ.. وبيني وبينَ العالميـنَ خَرابُ 
إذا صحَّ مِنكَ الوِدُّ فالكُلُّ هَيّنٌ ..وكُلُّ الذي فوقَ التُّرابِ تُرابُ!
"أبوفراس الحمداني"

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير .. :f2: 
أن شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير..... :f2: 

 :f2:  يومكم سعيد بأذن الله .. :f2:

----------


## nariman

* * العدو خلف السراب **


*تزيد المسافات بيني وبينك*

*تخبو الملامح شيئاً.. فشيئاً*

*وتغدو مع البعد بعض الظلال*

*وبعض لأتذكر بعض الشجن*

*ويغدو اللقاء بقايا من الضوء*

*تبدو قليلاً .. وتخبو قليلاً*

*وتصغر في العين .. تسقط في الأفق*

*ترحل كالعطر* 

*تغدو خطوطاً بوجه الزمن..*

*فماذا سنحكي ..*

*وكل الملامح صارت ظلالاً*

*وكل الذي كان أضحى خيالاً*

*وأصبحت أنت الزمان البعيد*

*أعود إليه .. فيبدو محالاً*

*تزيد المسافات بيني وبينك يخبو البريق*

*ويحملني الشوق ألقي بنفسي على شاطئيك*

*فأرجع منك وبعضي حريق ..*

*وأسأل نفسي على أي درب سألقاك يوماً*

*وقد صار وجهك في كل درب يطوف بعيني*

*طريق أشد الرحال إليه .. فيهرب مني*

*طريق أعود غريباً عليه .. فيسأل عني* 

*طريق يداعبني من بعيد ..*

*فأجري إليه ويصرخ .. دعني*

*على أي درب سألقاك يوماً*

*وفي أي درب ستصرخ حزناً دماء البرئ*

*فأنت الزمان الذي قد يجئ*

*وأنت الزمان الذي لن يجئ*

*وأنت الصباح الذي ضاع في العين*

*بين الرحيل .. وبين المجئ*

*فحيناً يسافر .. حيناً يغامر*

*ويسقط عمري بين الرحيل .. وبين المجئ*

*تزيد المسافات بيني وبينك أسكن عينيك*

*أبني جداراً من الحلم حولك*

*أحميك من يأس حلمي*

*وأبني قصوراً على شاطئيك*

*لأننا نعيش زماناً كئيباً ..*

*أخبئ حلمي في مقلتيك*

*لأننا سقطنا على الدرب خوفاً*

*وبعثرنا العمر خلف الفضاء*

*وصرنا رياحاً .. وظلاً .. وعطراً*

*وصرنا سحاباً يطوف السماء*

*وصرنا دموعاً في كل عين*

*وفي كل جرح غدونا دماء*

*فكنا الخطيئة .. كنا الهداية*

*كنا مع اليأس .. بعض الرجاء*

*وتبقى المسافات بيني وبينك سداً يبعثر أحلامنا*

*لأننا نسير على غير درب*

*ونمشي وندرك أن الخطى قد تهاوت*

*وأن الطريق يجافي القدم*

*فما عاد في الدرب غير الألم ..*

*فهل من زمان يعيد الطريق لأقدامنا*

*وهل من زمان يلملم بالصبح أشلاؤنا*

*تعبنا من العدو خلف السراب*

*وذقنا زماناً بأحزاننا*

*ونمضي مع العمر حلماً طويلاً*

*وتغدو المسافات هماً ثقيلاً*

*ومازلت أمضي وأمضي إليك*

*وإن كان عمري يبدو قليلاً*

*.................*


*الرائع فاروق جويدة*
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

صباح الفل عليكم جميعا و كل عام و انتم بخير  :f2:

----------


## الوان الربيع

صباح الفل و الورد و الياسمين
بالتوفبق و النجاح للجميع

----------


## the_chemist

دائماً وأبداً أقول



اللهم إهدنا بفضلك فيمن هديت

وعافنا فيمن عافيت

وتولنا فيمن توليت

وبارك لنا فيما أعطيت

وقِنا وإصرف عنا شر ماقضيت

اللهم آمين

----------


## شعاع من نور

> دائماً وأبداً أقول
> 
> 
> 
> اللهم إهدنا بفضلك فيمن هديت
> 
> وعافنا فيمن عافيت
> 
> وتولنا فيمن توليت
> ...


*
اللهم آمين آمين..


.................................


قلبي برحمتك اللهم ذو أنس :: في السر والجهر والإصباح والغلس
ما تقلبت من نومي وفي سِنتي :: إلا وذكرك بين النفس والنفس
لقد مننت على قلبي بمعرفة :: بأنك الله ذو الآلاء والقدس
وقد أتيت ذنوبا أنت تعلمها ::  ولم تكن فاضحي فيها بفعل مسي
فامنن علي بذكر الصالحين ولا :: تجعل علي إذا في الدين من لبس
وكن معي طول دنياي وآخرتي :: ويوم حشري بما أنزلت في عبس


من بعض ما أحتفظ للإمام الشافعي..

صباح الخير.


*

----------


## the_chemist

رمضان كريم

الله أكرم

دائماً نرددهما متلازمتين

فمتى نتعلم نحن أيضاً الكرم

----------


## nariman

*في يوم جعلت أتسلى بحياتي... وتخيلت قلمي سنارة أدلي بها في طفولتي أستخرج مخاوفي , وأسباب مخاوفي ..* 
*إيماناً مني بأن المخاوف كالسمك إذا أخرجناها من الماء ماتت .*


*أنيس منصور .. من كتاب عاشوا في حياتي*
 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إنَّني المشنوقُ أعلاهُ 

على حبلِ القوافى 

خُنتُ خوفي وارتجافي 

وتَعرَّيتُ من الزيفِ 

وأعلنتُ عن العهْرِ انحرافى . 

وأرتكبتُ الصِدقَ كيْ أكتُبَ شِعرا 

واقترفتُ الشِعرَ كَيْ أكتُبَ فجرا 

وَتَمَرَّدتُ على أنظمةِ خَرفى 

وحُكامٍ خِرافِ . 

وعلى ذلِكَ . . 

وَقَّعْتُ اعترافي !

أحمد مطر ..*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## جنة الرحمن

اللهم آتنا خير هذا اليوم 
فتحه ونوره وبركته وهداه


وقنا شره وشر ما هو له

----------


## الوان الربيع

*صباح النور لاحلى اعضاء*

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح الخير ..

لا إله الا الله ...*

----------


## the_chemist

[frame="7 80"]اللهم لك الحمد حمداً كثيراً مباركاً فيه

اللهم لك الحمد زنة عرشك

ومداد كلماتك

ورضا نفسك[/frame]

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

"الطاعة..تولد القرب...و القرب..يولد الأنس..
و المعصية...تولد البعد..و البعد..يولد الوحشة.."


*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*من القصائد التي اعشقها .. حافظ إبراهيم

مصر تتحدث عن نفسها

وقف الخلق ينظرون جميعا

كيف أبني قواعد المجد وحدي

وبناة الأهرام في سالف الدهر

كفوني الكلام عند التحدي

أنا تاج العلاء في مفرق الشرق

ودراته فرائد عقدي

إن مجدي في الأوليات عريق

من له مثل أولياتي ومجدي

أنا إن قدر الإله مماتي

لا ترى الشرق يرفع الرأس بعدي

ما رماني رام وراح سليماً

فن قديم عناية الله جندي

كم بغت دولة عليّ وجارت

ثم زالت وتلك عقبى التحدي

إنني حرة كسرت قيودي

رغم أنف العدا وقطعت قيدي

أتراني وقد طويت حياتي

في مراس لم أبلغ اليوم رشدي

أمن العدل أنهم يردون المساء

صنعوا وأن يكدر وردي

أمن الحق أنهم يطلقون الأ

سد منهم وأن تقيد أسدي

نظر الله لي فارشد أبنا

ئي فشدوا إلى العلا أي شد

إنما الحق قوة من قوى الديان

أمضي من كل أبيض وهندي

قد وعدت العلا بكل أبي

من رجالي فانجزوا اليوم وعدي

وارفعوا دولتي على العلم والأخلاق

فالعلم وحده ليس يجدي

نحن نجتاز موقفاً تعثر الآراء

فيه وثمرة الرأي تردى

فقفوا فيه وقفة حزم

وارسوا جانبيه بعزمة المستعد*

----------


## ahmedab216

*ما شاء الله عليكي يا هايدي ...

قصيدة من أجمل القصائد الوطنية ...

و حلوة أوي سواء بصوت أم كلثوم .. أو بصوت سوزان عطية ...

و الله برافو عليكي ..

-----------------------

أنا هاصبح عليكم  برباعيات الخيام ... 



سمعتُ صوتاً هاتفاً في السحر
نادى من الغيب غفاة البشر
هبوا املأوا كأس المنى
قبل أن تملأ كأسَ العمر كفُ الَقَدر

لا تشغل البال بماضي الزمان
ولا بآتي العيش قبل الأوان
واغنم من الحاضر لذاته
فليس في طبع الليالي الأمان

غَدٌ بِظَهْرِ الغيب واليومُ لي
وكمْ يَخيبُ الظَنُ في المُقْبِلِ
ولَسْتُ بالغافل حتى أرى
جَمال دُنيايَ ولا أجتلي

القلبُ قد أضْناه عِشْق الجَمال
والصَدرُ قد ضاقَ بما لا يُقال
يا ربِ هل يُرْضيكَ هذا الظَمأ
والماءُ يَنْسابُ أمامي الزُلال

أولى بهذا القلبِ أن يَخْفِقا
وفي ضِرامِ الحُبِّ أنْ يُحرَقا
ما أضْيَعَ اليومَ الذي مَرَّ بي
من غير أن أهْوى وأن أعْشَقا

أفِقْ خَفيفَ الظِلِ هذا السَحَر
نادى دَعِ النومَ وناغِ الوَتَر
فما أطالَ النومُ عُمرأ
ولا قَصَرَ في الأعمارَ طولُ السَهَر

فكم تَوالى الليل بعد النهار
وطال بالأنجم هذا المدار
فامْشِ الهُوَيْنا إنَّ هذا الثَرى
من أعْيُنٍ ساحِرَةِ الاِحْوِرار

لا توحِشِ النَفْسَ بخوف الظُنون
واغْنَمْ من الحاضر أمْنَ اليقين
فقد تَساوى في الثَرى راحلٌ غداً
وماضٍ من أُلوفِ السِنين

أطفئ لَظى القلبِ بشَهْدِ الرِضاب
فإنما الأيام مِثل السَحاب
وعَيْشُنا طَيفُ خيالٍ فَنَلْ
حَظَكَ منه قبل فَوتِ الشباب

لبست ثوب العيش لم اُسْتَشَرْ
وحِرتُ فيه بين شتى الفِكر
وسوف انضو الثوب عني ولم
أُدْرِكْ لماذا جِئْتُ أين المفر

يا من يِحارُ الفَهمُ في قُدرَتِك
وتطلبُ النفسُ حِمى طاعتك
أسْكَرَني الإثم ولكنني
صَحَوْتُ بالآمال في رَحمَتِك

إن لم أَكُنْ أَخلصتُ في طاعتِك
فإنني أطمَعُ في رَحْمَتِك
وإنما يَشْفعُ لي أنني
قد عِشْتُ لا أُشرِكُ في وَحْدَتِك

تُخفي عن الناس سنا طَلعتِك
وكل ما في الكونِ من صَنْعَتِك
فأنت مَجْلاهُ وأنت الذي
ترى بَديعَ الصُنْعِ في آيَتِك

إن تُفْصَلُ القَطرةُ من بَحْرِها
ففي مَداهُ مُنْتَهى أَمرِها
تَقارَبَتْ يا رَبُ ما بيننا
مَسافةُ البُعْدِ على قَدرِها

يا عالمَ الأسرار عِلمَ اليَقين
وكاشِفَ الضُرِّ عن البائسين
يا قابل الأعذار عُدْنا إلى
ظِلِّكَ فاقْبَلْ تَوبَةَ التائبين*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ما شاء الله

الاستاذ احمد مرجع في الكلثوميات

صباح الفل...يوم سعيد ان شاء الله

" من يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا، و يرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب "....صدق الله العظيم

----------


## spicy

انا مش عارف ان كان هنا كل واحد بيصح اغنية وكدا 

بس انا هاصبح عليكم

بسيد مكاوى (( حلوين من يومنا والله )))  لسنا الافضل ولكننا نحاول 

حلوين من يومنا والله وقلوبنا كويسة وبقدم احلى فرحة ومعاها ميت ميسا

ياليل طول شوية ع الصحبة الحلوة ديا 

دا الغالى علينا غالى 

الغالى علينا غالى ولا عمره بيتنسى ((( منتدانا الغالى ))) (((( ابنـــــــــ مصر ــــــــاء )))))

احمد

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..
شهر رمضان مبارك للجميع بأذن الله ..

 صباح مبارك وسعيد للجميع بأذن الله ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح النور يا سوما ...*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* صباااااحكم سكررررر* **

* وحشتونى كتييييييييير*


* ..الابتسامه كلمه طيبه من غير حروف*

*والكلمه الطيبه جواز  مرور الى كل القلوب..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أشكرك يا استاذي ومش اجمل من إختيار حضرتك للخيام

والنهارده هنصبح على الجميع بـــ

*****************

ولد الهدى


ولــد الـهـدى فالكائنــات ضيــاء 
وفـم الزمــــان تبـســم وثـنــاء 
الــروح والمــلأ الملائـك حــوله 
للـديـن والدنـيا به بشــــــــــراء 
والعرش يزهووالحظيرة تزدهي 
والمنتــهى والسدرة العـصماء 
وحديقة الفرقان ضاحكة الربــا 
بالتـرجـــمان شـذيـــة غـــنــاء 
والوحي يقطر سلسلا من سلسل 
واللــوح والـقـلم الرفيــــع رواء 
نظمت أسامي الرسل فهي صحيفة 
في اللوح واسم محمد طغراء

احمد شوقي*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## jerry

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته صباح الخير على كل اعضاء المنتدى السكر
انا عضو جديد معاكم ويا رب مكنش تقيل عليكم

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* صباااااحكم سكررررر* **




إذا كان الأمس ضاع .. فبين يديك اليوم 

وإذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه  ويرحل .. فلديك الغد

.. لا تحزن على الأمس فهو لن يعود 

ولا تأسف على  اليوم .. فهو راحل

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* صباااااحكم سكررررر* **

*
  صبحكم المولى برضوانه ..
  وبلغكم عفوه وغفرانه..
  وجعلكم من السابقين الى روضات جناته..
  واكرمكم بالنظر في سبحات وجهه ونورانه..
  واسعدكم كما يسعد الشهيد بصحبة اهله وخلانه..
  صباح الخير والطاعة يفوح بعطر الفل وريحانه..
جمعة مباركه ان شاء الله*.. :f:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح مشرق 

سبعون طعنة هنا موصولة النزف 



تبدي ولا تخفي 



تغتال خوف الموت في الخوف 



سميتها قصائدي 



و سمها ياقارئي حتفي 



و سمني منتحرا بخنجر الحرف 



لأنني في زمن الزيف 



و العيش بالمزمار و الدف 



كشفت صدري دفترا 



و فوقه 



كتبت هذا الشعر بالسيف

أحمد مطر*

----------


## ahmedab216

*أصبح عليكم بالدعاء المحبب الي قلبي ...*

*اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي ، لا إِلَه إِلاَّ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَني وأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ، وأَنَا على عهْدِكَ ووعْدِكَ ما اسْتَطَعْتُ ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ ما صنَعْتُ ، أَبوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمتِكَ علَيَ ، وأَبُوءُ بذَنْبي فَاغْفِرْ لي ، فَإِنَّهُ لا يغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبِ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ .*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*همسات ليليه بعنوان لا نحتاج غير الصمت

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08tX8rnk7x4[/ame]

*

----------


## شيكولاتة

عجبت لمن يغسل وجهه عدة مرات في النهار

***

و لا يغسل قلبه مرة واحدة في السنة


**
شيكولاتة

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

"لا تندم على ما ضاع منك..لا تفكر فيما ليس لديك..فقط تعامل مع الواقع الموجود"

ارنست هيمنجواي


*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

** *صباااااحكم سكررررر* ** 
صباح النور لا اكثر 
صباح الورد بانواعه
صباح الشمس الي تظهر 
ونور الفجر وشعاعه 
صباح السحب الي تمطر 
كل لحظة وكل ساعه 
صباح الجوري لمعطر 
بدهن العود واتباعه

----------


## شيكولاتة

بصبح عليكم
 :f2: 


إهتم بأن تحصل على ما تحبه

 :f2: 

 وإلا

 :f2:  :f2: 

ستكون مجبراً على أن تحب ما تحصل عليه 

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*من روائع فاروق جويده ..

************

أنفاسنا في الأفق حائرة 
تفتش عن مكان 
جثت السنين تنام بين ضلوعنا
فأشم رائحة
لشئ مات في قلبي وتسقط دمعتان
فالعطر عطرك والمكان ... هو المكان
لكن شيئاً قد تكسر بيننا
لا أنت أنت .... ولا الزمان هو الزمان

عيناك هاربتان من ثأر قديم
في الوجه سرداب عميق ...
تلال أحزان وحلم زائف
ودموع قنديل يفتش عن بريق
عيناك كالتمثال يروي قصة عبرت
ولا يدري الكلام
وعلى شواطئها بقايا من حطام
فالحلم سافر من سنين
والشاطئ المسكين ينتظر المسافر أن يعود
وشواطئ الأحلام قد سئمت كهوف الانتظار
الشاطئ المسكين يشعر بالدوار ....*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الفيديو ده لما شفته الصبح..بجد مقدرتش منزلوش هنا 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUc0KxOC0OY&feature=fvw[/ame]

صباح الخير.



*

----------


## سوما

صباح البراءة والجمال والطفولة العسولة يا سارة .. :l: 
الفيديو جميل جدااااااا والأجمل ضحكة البيبى وشقاوته وسعادته .... :Baby: 
يسلم صباحك الجميل يا شعاع , :Poster Oops: , ويارب يسعد أوقاتك كلها .... :Bye: 
*صباح الخير لكل أبناء مصر ..

جعل الله أيامكم جميعها سعادة وعافية ونجاح ..*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

** *صباااااحكم سكررررر* ** 
*صباح يسعد أيامكم
و يبعد عنك أحزانكم
صباح يجدد أحوالكم
ويقرب منك احبابكم*

----------


## الوان الربيع

_الحمد لله كثيرا على نعمه التي لا تعدّ و لا تحصى._

----------


## ahmedab216

*و إحنا في الساعات الأولي من صباح يوم جديد ...

أحب أصبح عليكم بأغنية شريفة فاضل ... لأني بحبها جدا جدا  مع إقتراب رمضان من نهايته ... و بتأثر في بشكل غريب جدا ...

بدري بدري بدري ... و الأيام بتجري ...

والله لسه بدري والله .. يا شهر الصيام ..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أنا قلت كلمة و كان لها معنييـــــــــن

كما بطن واحده و توأمين زي وشين

لو دنيا شر.. التوأم الخير يمـــــــوت

لو دنيا خير .. الشر ح  يعيش مــنين

عجبي !!*

----------


## the_chemist

صباح الضحكة الشقية ياشعاع

دائماً تأتينا بأسباب السعادة

نصبح ونقول

أحب ماتعمل حتى تجد ماتحب أن تعمله

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

وسام ...أ.فريد 

يارب يسعد كل أوقاتكم و يرزقكم العافية و راحة البال دايماً يارب..



.......................


صباحي النهاردة من الأجندة..

"لحظاتٍ قليلة..أذكر فيها لحظاتنا القليلة معاً..
عندما يظلم القلب..و تدمع العين..فتضطرب الروح..أهرب إلى هذه اللحظات..
تجدني كالصغيرة المضطربة..التي هدهدها طيفك الشفاف..
حتى يهدأ القلب..و تسكن الروح..و تسطع الشمس و يعود الزمان كما كان"


صباح الخير.

*

----------


## الوان الربيع

*صباح الفلّ و الياسمين 
الحمد لله على نعمه الكثيرة*

----------


## the_chemist

أيام رمضان تمضي مسرعة

والعرف بالحقيقة المُرة يجب أن يقول

قطار العمر يجري بسرعة

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

صباح الخير يا اهل الخير

جيت وجبت معايا فنجان قهوة اتفضلوا معايا ...




حلو الموضوع اختى يسلموا ايديكِ يارب
دمتِ بخير دوماً

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا تبحث عني في الأبراج العالية ولا في الفنادق الفارهة ولا في بلاط الفخامة والجلالة 
ولا في المدن المرهقة بديكوراتهم ولا في الشّوارع المزدحمة بمقاهيهم المترفة ببريق مرمرهم 
ولا حتى في القصائد الجزلة ..

ابحث عني في قارب صنع من الخشب العتيق يحتضنه نهر ينبع من شلالات الطبيعة 

في طريقة جلستك حينما تتابع برنامجك المفضّل 
وفوضويتك حينما تأكل بعيدا عن عيون الأناقة 
وبرستيج الأصابع ..

ابحث عني في جبين أمّك 
وأزقة الحياة البريئة من كثافة جحودهم.. 
 
بعض مما أعجبنى  :2: 

 :f2:

----------


## الوان الربيع

*انّي اعيش حالة من النذبذب العاطفي و الفكري انّي ممزّقة بين عواطفي وواجباتي*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لو أبصرت جمالك حتى في أحلامك
لكان هذا الحلم الجميل يعادل ألف يقظة 
دمعتك في الصباح لا تقدر بثمن 
إنها هي التي تسقي شجرتك القديمة 
يتكشف صميم الحياة بصرختك 
لأن الطبيعة تعزف على قيثارتك 


محمد إقبال 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الصورة دى أثرت فيا جدااااااااا 
شايفين قد أيه حزين الشباك .......!!!!!!!!!!!
وكأنه بيئن..... ::(: 

حتى البيوت ليها حزنها وطريقتها فى التعبير عنه 

!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ahmedab216

*لما تأملت فيها ... حسيت بانقباض .. 

ساعات بتبقي نفسية الانسان زي البيت ده ... 

يا يلحقوا يرمموه ... أو يسيبوه ينهار ...

ده إذا كان له أصحاب أصلا ...*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ممكن نقول ..

شباك حزين مش عارف يعبر مهو .. مش بيتكلم

إنشق من مكانه ولا حد داري إنه .. بيتألم

الناس شيفينه عادي عمره الإفترادي إنتهى

ياعالم شفوا بقلبكم هو الإحساس كمان بيتعلم ..؟! 

وعجبي*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

** *صباااااحكم سكررررر* ** 
*اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو

فاعف عنا
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*نصبح بحاجه كوميديه ..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zki5qy7w4Q[/ame]*

----------


## ahmedab216

*أصبح عليكم مقدما ...

بوردة و إبتسامة ..*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الخير

بصبح عليكم

بدعاء بقوله كتير جدا حاليا

" اللهم نوّر بصيرتي إلى ما تحب و ترضى .اللهم اجعل كيد من ظلمني في نحره..اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدي و ارحمهما كما ربياني صغير"

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير 


 اللهم أنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فأعفو عنا ,, أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مازال ينبض بقلبى الأمل...،،

----------


## جيهان محمد على

النظر 



إذا نظر الإنسان إلى الشيء بمجامع عينيه قيل : رمقه 

إذا نظر إليه من جانب أذنه , قيل : لحظه 

إذا نظر إليه بعجلة قيل : لمحه 

إذا رماه ببصره مع حدة نظر قيل : حدجه 

إذا نظر إليه بعداوة قيل : نظر إليه شزرا"

إذا نظر إليه مستثبتا" قيل : توضّحه 

إذا نظر إلى الكتاب يستكشفه قيل : تصفّحه 

إذا نظر إليه بإمعان قيل : حدّق به 

إذا فتح عينيه وجعل لا يطرف قيل : شخّص

إذا نظر إلى أفق الهلال ليستطلعه قيل : تبصّره 

  :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

كل سنة والجميع بخير



مع تمنياتى بدوام التوفيق للجميع

----------


## الوان الربيع

*انشاء الله عيدكم مبارك يا احلى اعضاء*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUQDub9i6o0[/ame]

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
هصبح عليكم النهاردة ببعض مما أحب من رباعيات جاهين..

"دخل الشتا وقفل البيبان ع البيوت 
و جعل شعاع الشمس خيط عنكبوت 
و حاجات كتير بتموت في ليل الشتا 
لكن حاجات أكتر بترفض تموت 
عجبي !!"

.....................
...........
....

"حاسب من الأحزان وحاسب لها
حاسب على رقابيك من حبلها 
راح تنتهي , ولابد راح تنتهي 
مش انتهت أحزان من قبلها ؟؟
عجبي !!"

........................
..............
......

"أنا شاب لكن عمري ألف عام
وحيد لكن بين ضلوعي زحام
خايف و لكن خوفي مني أنا
أخرس؟؟ و لكن قلبي مليان كلام
عجبي!!"


صباح الخير.

*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إقتباس ....
فمثلا" لو غامر إنسان بحياته فاقتحم منزلا" يحترق لينقذ طفل جاره ثم عاد يحمل جثته بين ذراعيه فهل نقول إن عمله كان بلا فائدة لأنه لم يكن ناجحا" إنها الأخلاق التي تمنح قيمة لهذه التضحية عديمة الفائدة , لهذه المحاولة التي لم تنجح 
تماما" كما التصميم المعماري هو الذي يمنح الحطام الأثري جماله 


بيجوفيتش

----------


## ثناء

بصبح على كل الاهلوية وبقلهم كل سنة وانتم طيببين

----------


## الوان الربيع

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

----------


## العسل المر

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ( ألوان الربيع )  - عيد سعيد ،




الأشجار تموت واقفة  ::-s:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

صباح ملون .... بعد مساء مخنوق
 :2:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
هصبح عليكم النهاردة بالآية الكريمة من سورة البقرة..

"و من الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه...وهو ألد الخصام" 


جمعة مباركة بإذن الله و يوم أسعد.



*

----------


## الوان الربيع

*يا صباح الخيرات لكل الاعضاء*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ما أجمل .... أن نمشى بطريق الأمل 

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

علّميني 

علميني كيف أحيا  
إنني ضيّعتُ في الذكرى حياتي  
علميني  
كيف أبقى أزرقاً كالبحرِ  
صيفيّاً  
كحلّم النورس المسكون حتى حزنه  
بالأغنياتِ  
علميني كيف أبكي  
إنّ لون العشب في عينيكِ  
يغري بالندى  
جائعٌ صوتي لاسمكْ  
ضرجّيني بالصدى  
أنتِ يا ضمّة أمٍّ  
في ليالي البرد تؤويني  
وقد ضيّعتُ ذاتي..  
عائداً من مطلع الفلِّ إلى الظلِّ  
بلا إسمٍ وبيتْ  
ليس لي أهلٌ  
ولكني أتيتْ  
من حياة الموت كي أحيا مماتي  
ليس لي حبّةُ رملٍ  
في غبار النيلِ  
أو كوخُ فقيرٍ في الفراتِ  
ليس لي أرضٌ  
ولا منفى  
ولا بقعة ضوءٍ في الرّخامْ..  
علميني كيف أصحو  
ليس لي أمٌّ بعينيها أنامْ  
في سديم الخلقِ  
صاغتني من القهر أكفُّ الخالقينْ  
حاملاً خوفي على كتْفيْ.. شريدا  
كلُّ ما في جُعبتي  
نصفُ رغيفٍ من حنينْ  
صار يكفي  
كي أحبّ الناس  
أو آوي إلى قبري وحيدا  
في يباس الليل والأسماء والشارعِ  
في أقصى الغيابْ  
ليس لي شيءٌ  
لقد ماتتْ بلادي  
فارفعي عني متاريس العتابْ  
كلّ ما بيني وبيني  
خطوةٌ،  
والبحرُ  
والأعداءُ  
والدنيا  
وسجّانٌ..  
وبابْ 
( ياسر الأطرش )

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أراك عصى الدمع


أراك عصي الدمع،شيمتك الصبـــــر
أما للهوى نهي عليك ولا أمرُ
نعم انا مشتاق وعندى لوعة 
ولكن مثلى لا يذاع له سر 

****

إذا الليــل أضواني بسطت يـد الهوى
وأذللت دمعا من خلائقه الكبرُ
تكــاد تضيء النــار بين جوانحـــــى
إذا هى أذكتها الصبابة والفكرُ

****
معللتى بالوصل والموت دونه 
اذا مت ظمأنا فلا زال القطر 
وفيت وفى بعض الوفاء مذلــة 
لفاتنه في الحي شيمتها الغــدرُ
تسألنــى:"مـن أنـت؟"وهـي علـيمــة
وهل بشجى مثلي على حاله نُكرُ؟

****
فقلت كما شاءت وشاء لها الهوى 
قتيلك!! ..قالت ::ايهم؟فهم كثرُ
وقلبت أمرى لا أرى لى راحة 
اذا البين انسانى ألح بيا الهجر
وقالت لقد اسرى بك الدهر بعدنا 
فقلت معاذ الله بل انت لا الدهر*

----------


## الوان الربيع

*اشتقت اليك فعلّمني ان لا اشتاق*

----------


## نور القلب

*Love is not love which alters when it alteration finds...*

----------


## نور القلب

> الأشجار تموت واقفة


عندك حق- لكن هل يا تري كل الناس تقدر تبقي زى الشجر!! مكنش حد غلب-- أوقات الضعف بيكون حلو و له معنى و قيمة- مش دايماً القوة هى الأفضل فى اعتقادى

----------


## نور القلب

> عندك حق- لكن هل يا تري كل الناس تقدر تبقي زى الشجر!! مكنش حد غلب-- أوقات الضعف بيكون حلو و له معنى و قيمة- مش دايماً القوة هى الأفضل فى اعتقادى


صباح الجمال ع كل اللى فى المنتدى- و بمناسبة الصباح دا شوفولى يا جماعة طريقة أعرف أنام بيها لحسن أنا تعبت من نفسي،، فشل فى تظبيط الساعة البيولوجية  :Busted Red:  :Busted Red:  :Busted Red:  :Busted Red:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كم أكره أن أحبك وأن يسكنني كل لحظة
ذلك الوجع الغامض بك ، والتوق اللامحدود لسماع صوتك ..
آه كم أكره أن لا أحبك 
وأن يغمى على أيامي 
وتستحيل صفراء وباهته كـ صفحات كتاب عتيق منسي في الغبار
~*~
فلـينفجر القلب بلحظة إعتراف :
تعال 
مازلت أحبك
وأكره كل مافيك 
وأحبك . . !



*غادة السمّان*
 :f:

----------


## الوان الربيع

*عشقت الحب من اسمك
وشفت الكون بعيونك
ترى دمي جرى بدمك
ومالي روح من دونك
وبكل اخلاص حبيتك
و امير الروح سميتك*

----------


## بنت شهريار

_
صباح الخير


بعبير الزهور

بصــبح عليــكم


_

----------


## نور القلب

> كم أكره أن أحبك وأن يسكنني كل لحظة
> ذلك الوجع الغامض بك ، والتوق اللامحدود لسماع صوتك ..
> آه كم أكره أن لا أحبك 
> وأن يغمى على أيامي 
> وتستحيل صفراء وباهته كـ صفحات كتاب عتيق منسي في الغبار
> ~*~
> فلـينفجر القلب بلحظة إعتراف :
> تعال 
> مازلت أحبك
> ...


ايه الجمال دا- فعلاً غادة السمان دى مبدعة- عجبتنى اوى الكلمات دى و برضو بحيي فيكي ذوقك الراقي يا جي جي- منتظره منك كل جديد و اى قصيدة بتكتبيها بجد بتلمس شعورى وبتأثر فيا- مشكورة جداً :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

براءة الأطفال.... وصدقهم 
!!!!!!!!!! 


* قصّت المعلمة على الأطفال حكاية الخروف الذي لم يسمع كلمة أمه فأكله الذئب 
فقال أحد الأطفال : والخروف الذي سمع كلام أمه أكلناه نحن .


* حث المعلم تلاميذه على التبكير في الحضور , وحكى لهم قصة العصفور الذي خرج مبكرا" فاستطاع أن يجد دودة يأكلها 
فقال أحد التلاميذ : والدودة التقطها العصفور لأنها بكّرت في الخروج

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أشكرك أختى العزيزة نور القلب
 على إطرائك ومتابعتك الجميلة 
لصباحاتى المتواضعة   :2:  واتمنى كل اللى اضيفه هنا ينول إعجابك بإذن الله ....،،
تحياتى

 :f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## أم أحمد

صباح الخير يا أهل الخير :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

شهدت مدينة بنها بمحافظة القليوبية المصرية واقعة طريفة
 فوجئ رجال المرور الموجودين بشارع فريد ندا بالمدينة 
وأثناء مرور موكب مدير الأمن بعربة يجرها حمار تسير أمام الموكب وتعوق طريقه.  

و حاول رجال المرور سحب الحمار إلى أحد الشوارع الجانبية حتى لايتم توقيع الجزاء على صاحبه
 نظرا لوجود قرار بمنع سير العربات داخل الشوارع الرئيسية بالمدينة 
إلا أن الاحمار رفض الإنصياع إلى أوامرهم
 فى الوقت الذى توسل فيه صاحب الحمار إلى رجال المرور أن يتركوه يذهب إلى حال سبيله
 لكن محاولاته باءت بالفشل.  

وبحسب صحيفة "الوفد" أكد رجال المرور أن التعليمات صدرت من رئيس وحدة مرور بنها
 بتسليم الحمار  الى شرطة المرافق 
التى أرسلت على الفور قوة للسيطرة على الموقف 
وألقت القبض عليه  
وتحفظت على الحمار وتحرر محضر بالواقعة وتمت إحالته للنيابة للتحقيق .  

يذكر أن القانون المصري لايوجد فيه مادة تنص على معاقبة الحمير الامر الذس سيسبب إرباكاً للقاضي في حال مثول الحمار أمامه للمحاكمة .
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:  


_صباحكم سعيد_

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباحكم أرق من الزهور

----------


## الوان الربيع

*صباح الخير*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أرجوكِ ألا تَرحلي 

لا تَترُكيني ها هُنا 

للشوقِ ، للأحزانِ ، 

للبيتِ الخَلي 

أنتِ التي أعطَيتِني 

أملاً جَديدًا في الزَّمانِ المُقبِلِ 

فرأيتُ نورَ الحُبِّ يَسطَعُ بينَنا 

شَمسًا ولاحَتْ في سَماءِ تَأمُّلي 

ماذا يَقولُ الشعرُ 

إنِّي عاجِزٌ 

حُبِّي إليكِ يَفوقُ كلَّ تَخَيُّلي 

الآنَ أكتُبُ ذِكرياتٍ بينَنا 

وعلى السطورِ أرى دُموعَ أنامِلي 

إنْ كنتِ قد أنكَرْتِني 

فتَذكَّري يومًا 

بِرَبِّكِ حاوِلي 

فأنا الذي أعطيتُ عُمري كلَّهُ 

جَدَّدْتُ عِندَكِ كلَّ شيءٍ مُهمَلِ 

ذَوَّبْتُ لَونَ الليلِ كُحلاً رائعًا 

وأعرتُهُ إيَّاكِ كي تَتكحَّلي 

وجَمعتُ مِن جَفنِ الأزاهِرِ عِطرَها 

وأعرتُهُ إيَّاكِ كي تَتجَمَّلي 

عندي مِنَ الحبِّ الكثيرُ أُكِنُّهُ 

وأخافُ إنْ أعطيْتُ 

لا تَتَحَمَّلي

عبد العزيز جويده*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## الوان الربيع

*اللهم اغفر لي سوء اعمالي و اقوالي*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

منذ بادلتنا الصدفة الكلام وقد تيقنت أن مهنتي معك لن تكون إلاّ الشوق إليك 
وإحتراف الهروب إلى أغانِ الحنين 
أنني لن أكون سوى هذه حقيبة السفر التي أرتبها الآن في وطني لأبعثرها في وطن آخر بعد أيام ..


وطن لن يشهد مني غير عبوري الأماكن بهوية ورقيّة ..
ولن يشّم روائح الموت التي تفوح من جثتي مع أن ترابه تحت أقدامي يثور.... عبر ميّت .. عبر ميّت !


أيقنت أيّها الحب أني لن أكون غير تلك التي سيسمرّها الوقت 
في محطات الانتظار كالتي تنتظر حبيبها القادم 
من زمن روايات [ الحب والحرب ] .. 
وقد عبرتها كل ملامح القادمين مؤكدة لها [ ما لم يكن ولن يكون ] ..



يا حبيبي 


عفوا أقصد يا حبيب الحب 


فأنت لم تعد تنتسب إليّ .. أنت الآن تنتسب إلى الحب الذي توغل 
فيّ كمرض سرطاني أشحذ من أجله الأماكن .. الناس .. والعابرين بتذاكر الفرح انتزاعه من جوفي . 
بعض مما أعجبنى
 :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

*بمناسبة النهاردة 6 أكتوبر ... ذكري يوم من اجمل ايام مصر .. و من أجمل أيام عمري ..

كل سنة و إنتم و مصر كلها بخير دايما ...

و أقول ...

صباح الخير يا سيناء ..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

من بعدك ,

أدركتُ أن للوحدة رائحة غير تلك الروائح التي كانت من قبلك .
رائحة لها قدرة عجيبة على التسلل إلى خلايا الجسم والبقاء مقربة عند القلب الفارغ ,
رائحة يعرفها الباحث عن الأثاث القديم ,
عن الصديق الذي كان يرتب معه المواعيد في آخر الحي العتيق ,

ما يتعبني صدقا 
أنّي أصبحت أميّز هذه الرائحة وأشمّها في كل الأماكن حتى في ثياب الفرح
وأجساد الجالسين في المقاهي وهم يدسون رؤوسهم في جرائدهم ,
وقصائد الشعراء حالما يتحايلون علينا ويكتبون عن الوطن ,
ما يقتلني أكثــر أنّي أدركتُ أن للوحدة لون أصفر قاحل كالنظرة عندما نرمي بها 
في رمل المدى ! 
بعض مما أعجبنى
 :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

*بصبح عليكم ..

بابتسامة .. و وردة ..


*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
هصبح عليكم النهاردة من دبي بفيديو بجد ولا أروع 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6-jgoqC4FQ&feature=related[/ame]



*

----------


## الوان الربيع

*اتسائل في كثير من الاحيان لماذا نبحث عن الحب في قلب شخص بعيد رغم ان من نلتقيه يوميّا يحبّنا بصمت و الحب في صمت دون البوح الم في حدّ ذاته .*

----------


## ahmedab216

*بصبح عليكم .. بأغنية أم كلثوم .. ليلي و نهاري  ...*

*ليلي ونهاري فكري بيك مشغول

وحياتي لك وحدك على طول

ولسه بتصدق حسود وعزول

قالوا لك الغيرة تزود حبى وبالدموع والحيرة تملك قلبى

لا يا حبيبي

بالحب وحده انت غالي علي بالحب وحده انت ضى عنيه

بالحب وحده وهو وحده شوية

لا يا حبيبي

أنا لما حبيتك خطر على بالي

اللي جرالي واللي راح يجرى لي

صورت افراحي ونعيمي في قربك

وسهدي ف بعدك ونار عذابي

عمري ما قلت ازاي وليه حبيتك

ولا عمري قلت يا ريتني يوم ويا ريتك

وبكل قلبي وبكل عقلي هويتك

الحب هو الود والحنية

عمره ما كان غيره وظنون وأسيه

الحب هو اللي بأمره هويتك

وأمره لا بايديك ولا بايديه

من اللي قال ..عزك في ذل خضوعي

ولا غلاوتك فى الهوى بدموعي

لو كنت أرضى بالهوان فين قلبي

وازاي تخونه وتحكمه في ضلوعه

بالحب وحده انا سلمت قلبي إليك

بالحب وحده مش بغيرتي عليك

فين الحنان فين الامان يا حبيبي

لو حيرت فكري الظنون حواليك

الهجر اهون من عذابي في قربك

ولا اشوفشي يوم أندم عليه وأنا جنبك

وكفاية اعيش بالذكريات في بعادك

وأنا عشت اكثر من حياتي في حبك

بالحب وحده انت غالي علي

بالحب وحده انت ضى عني

بالحب وحده وهو وحده شوية

لا يا حبيبي*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## الوان الربيع

*ليتنا كنا مثل رموش العين نلتقي كل لحظة و اذا تعبنا من السهر حضنا بعضنا و نمنا.*

----------


## kethara



----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الشمس لسة طالعة يبقى لسة صباح 

الصباح النهاردة من الأجندة 

نظرية الغباء

من أكثر النظريات إنتشاراً بين البشر..فالبعض يعتقد أنه الأذكى و الأكثر حكمة و الأوفر عقلاً..و يتناسى أن الناموس يحتم أن يكون هناك من هو أذكى و أوفر عقلاً.
يتعامل مع الآخر بنظرة الدون..فلم لا و هو الأذكى..فلا يوجد من هو أذكى منه و هو الحكيم فلا يوجد من هو أكثر حكمة و لا يعلم أنه قد أحكم للتو عقدة ثخينة حول عنقه تنتهي سريعاً بخنقه بإسفكسيا الغباء و عدم إحترام عقول الآخرين.

و هنا فقط..تكمن نظرية الغباء.

دي نظرية من مجموعة نظريات من زاوية شخصية تم تجميعها على فترة من الزمن 

صباح الخير.


*

----------


## rosey19

صباح هادى بديع

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحرص على توجيه انتقاداتك بصيغة الأسئلة بدلا" من إلقاء الاتهامات جزافا" إنك إذا حرصت على عدم إحراج الآخرين فإنك بهذا تعطي لهم فرصة للتفكير في تغير أفكارهم 

سولومون
 :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يا صباااااااااااااحك يا جيهان

عارفة ..الاقوال اللي بتقتبسيها ..أد كده راقية و فعلا محترمة و ذات قيمة

خدي لك باة الوردة دي   :f2: 

و صباح الفل

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لولا اختلاف الرأي يا محـــــترم

لولا الزلطتين ما لوقود انضرم

و لولا فرعين ليف سوا مخاليف

كان بيننا حبل الود كيف اتبرم ؟

عجبي !!!!*

----------


## KANE2008

الصبر مفتاح الفرج
بس يظهر ان الكالون بايظ  ::

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح سعيد عليكم ..*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> الصبر مفتاح الفرج
> بس يظهر ان الكالون بايظ


_ _ 

_لا تعليق_

----------


## rosey19



----------


## الوان الربيع

احتر شو ارسلك
القلب
الروح
و عمري ما يكفيك
قلت ما في احلى من" ربّي يخليك"

----------


## kethara

*

صباح يلتهم كل أوجاع ليلا مضى

مع تحيتى*

----------


## ahmedab216

ولا ألف صباح يكفوا ...

----------


## الوان الربيع

يا صباح الورد و الياسمين

دعوة خاصة من قلبي وين ما كنتم يحفظكم ربي يا احلى اعضاء

"هناء"

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..
بصبح عليكم باغنية مش سمعتها من زمان رغم انها كانت معلقة معايا فى فترة ثانوى ....
أغنية ,, الشمس بانت من بعيد ل: شادية ..
http://www.4shared.com/file/34891569/5b88fb35/___.html

يجعل صباحكم صباح سعيد ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*و صباحك إنتي و كل المنتدي كمان .. سعيد إن شاء الله ..*

----------


## الوان الربيع

يسعد الله صباحكم جميعا

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
بقالي كام يوم نفسي أجيب فل و بنسى..عشان كده قلت أصبح عليكم النهاردة بفلة جميلة..



*

----------


## ahmedab216

*أصبح عليكم بدعاء ... بحبه ..

ربنا يعمل اللي فيه الخير لكل أعضاء منتدي أبناء مصر ..

و صباحكم سعيد إن شاء الله ..


*

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..*بصبح عليكم بموسيقى بحب أسمعها اوى كل فترة ,, ويارب تعجبكم .. ::$: 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wv3Ya9nskA&feature=related[/ame]
يومكم جميل وسعيد بأذن الله ..  :M (32):

----------


## ahmedab216

*عندي عالموبايل يا سوما .. من أجمل أعمال زامفير ..


صباحك جميل إن شاء الله ..*

----------


## rosey19

صباح مشرق سعيد على كل الاصدقاء

 ابتسم ...

 فان كل شخص تقابله يحمل أعباءا  ثقيله

----------


## الوان الربيع

*صباح الورد و الياسمين لكل الاعضاء*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح الخير .. أحمد فؤاد نجم

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJC7tOP2kGQ[/ame]*

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح جميل و سعيد للجميع ..*

----------


## الوان الربيع

*صباح معطّر بالورد و الياسمين و الرياحين*

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الخيرات

----------


## rosey19



----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صباح الخير على الجميع

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح غريب



صباح الخوف الذي ينتظر حتى اللحظة الأخيرة لينفجر .. حين لا يعود بإمكاننا التراجع !



صباح الوحدة .. حين يبتلع البكاء صوتك .. ولا تجد حولك من يسألك ما بك !



صباح المطر الذي يغسلنا من كل شيء .. يطهرنا يعيدنا أطفال !



صباح الضياع التام .. حد اشتهاء الموت !



صباحي حين ألقي بحياتي كلها نحو الهاوية .. صباحي حين لا أهتم أن خسرت كل شيء !



مرعب هو شعور أنك لم تعد تهتم !



صباح الخروج من مقامرة خاسره .. كان الرهان فيها روحي وكل شيء سقط خلفها !



صباحي رجاء الله ” يا رب عجل بالآخرة .. سئمنا الدنيا يا الله !



صباح يقتلنا فيه شعور أننا لن نتمكن يوما من الضحك مجددا .. لن نقترف الابتسامة حتى !



صباح تفاؤل يهمس أن كل ذلك وجع سيطوى وينسى !



صباح التمزق .. والتبعثر .. والضياع !



صباح الانكسار .. والحطام … والهشيم !



صباح الطرقات تقطع لـ ساعات تقودنا فيها حيرة لا تزول !



صباح الألم الذي لا نميزه إلا بعد حين .. حين نسقط إنهاكا .. لأن وجع أرواحنا هو من كان يسيرنا فيطغى على كل وجع آخر !



صباح الامتنان لـ صديق أتكئ عليه بشدة ..
صباح له حين أجره في طرقات الحزن كلها ..
أسكب في صدره وجعي وأتنفس منه الأمل !



لا شيء يكفي يا طيب .. لا شيء أبدا !



صباح لـ زهر الروح .. حين يطرق حزني قلبها دون الحاجة لـ حديث !



صباح لها حين تسبق الصبح رسائلها !



صباح السهر حين يطول !



ولا تشرق الشمس بنعاس !



صباح الإحساس لا يغادرنا بأننا سبقنا أعمارنا !



أخذنا الحياة مبكرا ! أن كل شيء فينا يشيخ قبل أوانه !



صباح الحاجة التي تمزقنا إلى كتف .. كتف تأخذنا نحو البكاء فقط !



صباح العالم حين يبدو كـ ثقب إبرة ويضيق ..

رغم ذلك لا نحتاج إلى الهواء .. نحتاج لـ ثقب نمارس منه الثرثرة !



صباحي حين لا أعود أعلم أين أقف .. أو ماذا أريد !



صباح لـ المرآة حين أقلب نظري فيها .. ياه لم اعد أشبهني حتى !



صباح التساؤل الطارق بإلحاح في رأسي .. ” لماذا لا نتوب يا الله ! “



صباح لا يملك المزيد .. سوى كونه صباح فقط !



صباحكم منقول

----------


## kethara

*صباح محمل بالخير
لعيون كل من دون حرفه بين طيات المكان

صباح ما زال قادر على حملى بكل أعبائى




مع تحيتى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هذا الصباح سمعت مقولة جميلة :
" ثق بأنك ستنسى أكثر مما تتمنى , فقط حاول " .
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

> هذا الصباح سمعت مقولة جميلة :
> 
> " ثق بأنك ستنسى أكثر مما تتمنى , فقط حاول " .


*مقولة جميلة ومعناها عميق يا جيهان*

*تسلم ايدك واختيارك*
 :f2:

----------


## الوان الربيع

عندما تستيقظ صباحا احمد الله على نعمه الكثيرة و التي تجهلها 

يا رب لك الحمد و الشكر

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح جاهين

وقفت ساعة الصبح باغسل سناني

قالت لي شايف قوتي و لمعاني ؟

إيش تطلب اليوم مني ضحكة أسد ؟

والا ابتسامة اعلانات أمريكاني ؟

عجبي !!*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

هو في احلي من صباح جاهين

سيد الكل..زي ما بحب اقول عليه

صباح الفل  :f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## بنت شهريار

ما زال في الجسد ... دم 
وفي القلب ... نبض 
وفي العمر ... بقية 


صباحكم سعيد

----------


## basbos

كرر( لاحول ولا قوةإلا بالله ) فإنها تشرح البال , وتصلح الحال,وتحمل
بها الأثقال , وترضي ذا الجلال .

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح البسمة و الكلمة الحلوة ..*

----------


## green.land

صباح عبير وزهور وورود بتتفتح ... صباح العصفور الجميل ع الشجرة بيزقزق

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *مقولة جميلة ومعناها عميق يا جيهان*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك واختيارك*


 أشكرك ناريمان على تعليقك الجميل 
 :f: 

بصبح عليكم النهاردة بهذا المقتبس من 
لابواسييه – مفكر فرنسي راحل- في تفسيره لظاهر الاستبداد مخاطباً جمهور الخاضعين.. 
".. كل هذا الخراب، هذا البؤس وهذا الدمار يأتيكم لا على يد أعدائكم بل يأتيكم على يد العدو الذي صنعتم أنتم كبره، والذي تمشون إلى الحرب بلا وجل من أجله ولا تنفرون من مواجهة الموت بأشخاصكم في سبيل مجده. هذا العدو الذي يسودكم إلى هذا المدى ليس له إلا عينان ويدان وجسد واحد، ولا يملك شيئاً فوق ما يملكه أقلكم على كثرة مدنكم، التي لا يحصرها العد إلا ما أسبغتموه عليه من القدرة على تدميركم. فأنى له بالعيون التي يتبصص بها عليكم إن لم تقرضوه إياها؟ وكيف له بالأكف التي بها يصفعكم إن لم يستمدها منكم؟ أنى له بالأقدام التي يدوسكم بها إن لم تكن من أقدامكم؟ كيف يقوى عليكم إن لم يقو بكم؟ كيف يجرؤ على مهاجمتكم لولا تواطئكم معه؟ أي قدرة له عليكم إن لم تكونوا حماة للص الذي ينهبكم، شركاء للقاتل الذي يصرعكم، خونة لأنفسكم؟.. "

 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## KANE2008

شكرا يا مصر  :: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnBWSZ5Lslk[/ame]

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
يا مصري ليه دنياك لخابيط و الغُلب محيط 
و العنكبوت عشش ع الحيط و سرح ع الغيط
يا مصري قوم هش الوطاويط كفاياك تبليط 
صعبة الحياة و الحل بسيط حبة تخطيط.. 

فتحت باب استيرادك.. و صرفت فوق ضعف إيرادك
حلي للخواجة استكرادك.. سابك بتقرا في أورادك
و ده قشَطّكْ و نزل تشفيط..

و مهولاتي تحب تزيط...
ساعة الفرح زغاريط تنطيط...
و في المياتم هات يا صويت..
و في المظاهرات سخن تشيط ..
و في الإنتخاب تنسي التصويت...

و ليه بترشي و تتساهل ... و تضيع حقوقك بالساهل
تستاهل النار تستاهل..
يا غويط و يحسبك الجاهل
ساهل و ساهي و غبي و عبيط..

يا مصري ياللي الغلا عاصرك...
و النهب في عصرك حاصدك..
قوم للحياة و اسبق عصرك.. و لا حاجة حترجع مصرك 
إلا ان تكون شغال و نشيط.


يا مصري ليه ؟؟
*

*


العبقري سيد حجاب 


*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## بنت شهريار

خرج  ابن  آدم  من العدم  قلت : ياه

رجع  ابن  آدم  للعدم  قلت : ياه

تراب  بيحيا  ... وحي  بيصير  تراب

الأصل  هو  الموت و لا الحياه ؟

عجبي !!!

 :f2:  :f2: 

صلاح جاهين
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

خرج إبن آدم للدنيا بالصراخ

وخرج منها برضوا بالصراخ

والدنيا حوالينا مليانه هيصة

وربنا يقوينا علي كل دى الهيصة

قولوا آمين

----------


## بنت شهريار

طباحكم طيب

----------


## the_chemist

> طباحكم طيب


مثاؤكم ورد وياثمين

بالراحة يا بيرو

----------


## سوما

صباح الورد والحب والسعادة ...... :f2: 

 :f2:  صباحكم ورد وأيامكم حب وقلوبكم سعيدة دوماً .. ::h::

----------


## kethara

*

صباحكم معطر بأريج الزهر وعطر الياسمين*

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباااااااااااااح البرررررررررد

----------


## ahmedab216

صباح جميل إن شاء الله ..

----------


## rosey19

صباح مشرق  ليوم جميل ان شاء الله

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لا تجبر الانسان و لا تخـــــــــيره

يكفيه ما فيه من عقل بيحيــــــره

اللي النهارده بيطلبه و يشتهــــيه 

هو اللي بكره ح يشتهي يغيـــــره 

عجبي !!*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*





*

----------


## ahmedab216

معلش ها صبح عليكم بفقرة نكد شوية .. بس للأسف مش بتفارقني ابدا ..

هي آخر قصيدة عدت يا يوم مولدي لفريد الاطرش ...

أنا عمر بلا شباب ... و حياة بلا ربيع ...

أشتري الحب بالعذاب .. فمن يبيع ؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

إبتسم ودع الجرح يلتئم 

صباحكم سعيد

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
هصبح عليكم النهاردة بمقولة شفتها من مدة..بس شايفة فيها جانب كبير من الصحة 

"الدنيا قلب الرجل..و القلب دنيا المرأة..فالمرأة ترى أعمق..بينما الرجل يرى أبعد "

صباح الخير.


*

----------


## بنت شهريار

إنطلق نحو القمر 
***
فحتى لو اخطأته فسوف تهبط بين النجوم
****
 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح الخير ..




ولأن إيمان بتحب الأغنيه دي فههديها لها*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
زمان و إحنا صغيرين في المدرسة..كانوا بيخلونا نتفرج على كارتون بيحكي قصص من كلاسيكيات الشعوب..سندريلا..بحيرة البجع..آرثر ملك كاميلوت..هايدي..علاء الدين..و غيرها كتير..
 لقيته الكارتون قريب على اليوتيوب رجعني لورا يمكن 17 سنة..

دي المقدمة بتاعته..






صباح الخير.



*

----------


## العسل المر

تسلم ايدك يا شعاع على التذكير بزمان 

أنا لما بشوف حاجه من الكرتون القديمة دي بحس اني اتغيرت قوي - وان الاطفال ملائكة والله - بس لسن معينة - انما اطفال اليومين دول اشرار  :: 


خدوا بقا أحلى هدف سجله الكابتن ماجد  ::-s:  





يا نهار أبيض ع الإيثارة والتشويق والكلام دا  ::

----------


## KANE2008

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كابتن ماجد كان ممكن يفضل تلت حلقات فى الهوا  :: 
والكوره اللى لما بتتشاط بتبقى شبه الموزه مش عارف ازاى  :: 
كانت ايام حلوه والله

----------


## Sandy pl

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


قاعدين تتفرجو عالكرتون  :Wacko: 


 ونسيتو ساندي بل   :Animal Rooster:  مع كيتي الغياره  :Thumbdown: 







ساندي بل وبـــــــــس  :Love:

----------


## ahmedab216

يارب .. صباح جميل للكل ..

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
العسل المر

عندك حق و الله 

الأطفال في سن معين بيبقوا لذاذ و يجننوا و بيبقى نفسك يبقوا صغيرين على طول..يكبروا شوية بقى تكتشف حقيقة مهمة جداً...إنه في عفاريت على رجلين 

و لا كابتن ماجد..اللي كان بيقعد حلقة كاملة و رجليه طايرة في الهوا و عليها الكورة..عشان خاطر بيفتكر كتاب حياته 

هيييييه ذكريات 

Sandy pl

ااااه على ساندي بيل..كانت ليها طريقة معينة كده في نطق الأسماء خلتني منساش الشخصيات بتاعتها أبداً 

كيتييييي..مااااارك..أوليييفرررررر..ألييييك  

صباح الخير يا جماعة 



النهاردة هصبح عليكم بجزء من قصيدة ابتسم لإيليا أبو ماضي..افتكرتها لما قريت اسمه هنا في المنتدى 

قال : " السماء كئيبة ! " و تجهّما  ::   قلت : ابتسم يكفي التجهّم في السما !  
قال : الصبا ولّى ! فقلت له : ابتسم   ::   لن يرجع الأسف الصّبا المتصرّما !  
قال : التي كانت سمائي في الهوى  ::   صارت لنفسي في الغرام جهنّما  
خانت عهودي بعدما ملّكتها   ::  قلبي ، فكيف أطيق أن أتبسّما ؟  
قلت : ابتسم واطرب فلو قارنتها  ::  قضّيت عمرك كلّه متألّما !  
قال : التّجارة في صراع هائل ::  مثل المسافر كاد يقتله الظما  
أو غادة مسلولة محتاجه  ::  لدم ، و تنفث ، كلّما لهثت ، دما !  
قلت : ابتسم ما أنت جالب دائها  :: و شفائها ، فإذا ابتسمت فربّما ...  

صباح الخير. 

*

----------


## الوان الربيع

صباح الورد و الياسمين

----------


## ahmedab216

صباح الخير ..

----------


## basbos

أصبحك بورد يسلي النظر 
وطير يغرد فوق الشجر 
صباح الرضى من رب البشر

----------


## بنت شهريار

إفعل دائماً الصواب
 :f2: 
 فذلك سوف يسعد البعض ويدهش البعض الأخر
 :f2: 

صباح العبير
 :f2:

----------


## kethara

*

صباح برقة قطرات الندى*

----------


## بنت شهريار

صبااااااااااح الخيررررررررررررر

----------


## الوان الربيع

صباح الخير و النجاح و الامن و الاستقرار

----------


## ابن البلد

هصبح عليكم بالغنوة دي 
وبرضك هضيفها في بأمسي عليكم

الغنوة باسم متزعليش يا مصر
للمطرب هشام عباس سجلها يوم اول إمبارح السبت 21 نوفمبر


كلمات الغنوة
اللي يغلط في البلد دي
واللي مش عارف قيمتها
يبقه مش عارف تاريخه
يبقه مبيقراش تاريخها
يسأل اللي قبله كانو
مصر عملت أيه علشانوا
ولا كل التضحيات دلوقتي هانو
آه أخويا وابن عمي
بس بلدي مصر امي
يعني عندي أغلي من العالم بحاله
وآه يا غاليه آه ياغاليه
ياحبيبتي يا بلدي رايتك برضه عاليا
ومتزعليش يا مصر متزعليش
متزعليش يا مصر حقك عليا
هنا قامة ثورة حره
جيت العرب أتحرروا
مدرسين ومهندسين ودكاترة راحو وعمرو
فنانين أدباء وعلماء
في السلام والحرب زعماء
واللي ناسي كل ده ... دم الشهيد يفكره
مصر قبل التاريخ بتاريخ وهي
أنكتب عليها تحمي الأمة دي
أحنا أكتر شعب شال المسئولية
أحنا أكتر شعب حارب للقضية
لو هتنشوا مش هتنسي مصر دورها
جمهورية مصر ... تفضل عربية
وآه ياغاليه آه يا غاليه
يا حبيبتي يا بلدي رايتك برضه عاليا
آه ياغاليه آه ياغاليه
يا حبيبتي هتفضل رايتك برضه عاليا
ومتزعليش يا مصر متزعليش
متزعليش يا مصر حقك عليا
لا متزعليش يا مصر ميهمكيش
متزعليش يا مصر حقك عليا

----------


## نشــــوى

سبحان الله كنت داخلة اكتب نفس الاغنية يا ابن البلد  :2: 

صباح الفل عليكم 
 :f2:

----------


## antox

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه 

     اللهم إن هذا الصباح وهذا المساء خلق من خلقك فاحفظني فيهما وأبعدني عن المعاصي والأثام ووفقني 

                لما تحب وترضي يا الله 

                                عيد أضحي مبارك وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح الخير ..

يومكم جميل إن شاء الله ..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

كل عام وانتم بخير .. عيد سعيد عليكم وعلى كل أسرتكم*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنا من الخليج 
إسم من الأسماء 
جرح نسائي أنا ..
ليس له بدء ... ولا انتهاء ..
قصيدة ممنوعة ... ووردة سوداء ..
إمرأة مجهولة تلتف في رداء ..
ذرة رمل ..
طحنتها الشمس , والرياح , والأنواء ..

أنا من الخليج ..
غزالة بين الغزالات التي تولد في الصحراء ..
تعشق في الصحراء ..
تموت في الصحراء ..
أسير طول الصيف والشتاء حافية ..
باحثة .. عن نخلة .. عن ثمرة 
عن عشبة خضراء ..
عن أضلع رحيمة ترشني بالماء ..
فلا أرى حولي سوى قبائل 
تعودت أن تئد النساء ...
أن تأكل النساء !!...

أنا من الخليج ..
إمرأة مقهورة ..
ربابة مكسورة 
شيء من الأشياء ..
أنوثتي فضيحة 
قصائدي فضيحة .. ثقافتي فضيحة ..
إمرأة واثقة من نفسها 
مؤمنة بعقلها ...
ترفضها الأرض ..
كما ترفضها السماء!!..
يُقال في بلادي 
بأنني ذكية كظبية 
فكيف يمنعون أن تفكر الظباء ؟؟

أنا من الخليج 
حيث الكتابات على أنواعها 
صناعة الرجال ..
وكل ماتكتبه الأنثى هو أستثناء !!...
هل كل مايبدعه رجالنا مقدس ؟
وكل ماتبدعه نساؤنا 
يجانب الحياء ؟؟...

أنا من الخليج 
لؤلؤة تنام في غلافها .
عروسة تُذبح في زفافها ..
من ياترى ينقذني ؟
من الخرافات التي تسكنني ..
من السكاكين التي تتبعني ..
من الكوابيس التي ترعبني ..
من ياترى يزرعني ؟
كنجمة زرقاء في السماء ..
من ياترى يطلقني عصفورة ..
فطالما حلمت أن أطير في الفضاء 
فما أنا شريحة ..
ولاأنا ذبيحة ..
ولاأنا شيء من الأشياء !!

أنا من الخليج ..
أنوثتي تخجل من أنوثتي ..
طفولتي تخاف من طفولتي ..
عباءتي تضجر من عباءتي ..
وأعيني تخاف من أهدابها السوداء ..
حريتي ... إسم بلا مسمى ...
وخيمتي مختومة بالشمع ...
لايدخلها الحب ..
ولايدخلها الهواء ..
فما الذي أكتبه في وطن ؟...
يخاف من قصيدة الشعر ..
ومن رائحة الورد ..
ومن ثقافة النساء ...


سعاد الصباح 

كم أعشق هذه السيدة 
 ::$:

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح الخير ..

يوم جميل إن شاء الله ..

تمنياتي لكم ..

بعيد سعيد .. عليكم و علي أسركم ..

و ربنا يعيده عليكم بالخير دايما ً ..

كل سنة و أنتم بخير ...*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه



----------


## ahmedab216

*أحب أقولكم .. في الساعات الأولي من أول أيام عيد الأضحي ..

كل سنة و إنتم طيبين ..

و أيامكم كلها جميلة إن شاءالله ..

و عيد سعيد عليكم .. جميعاً ..*

----------


## a_leader

صباح الخير و صباح النور و صباح الفل و كل الحاجات الحلوة

كل سنة و انتم جميعا بألف خير

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الفتة واللحمة والهنا

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

يا من يرى مد البعوض جناحها..
 في ظلمة الليل البهيم الأليلِ ِ.. 
و يرى مناط عروقها في نحرها..
و المخ من تلك العظام النُّحلِ ِ.. 
و يرى خرير الدم في أوداجها..
متنقلا من مفصل ٍ في مفصل ِ..
أمنن علي بتوبة تمحوا بها.. 
ما كان مني في الزمان ِ الأول ِ..  

..................

و يرى وصول غذى الجنين ببطنها..
في ظلمة الأحشا بغير تمقل ِ.. 
و يرى مكان الوطء من أقدامها..
في سيرها و حثيثها المستعجل ِ.. 
و يرى و يسمع حس ما هو دونها...
 في قاع بحر ٍ مظلم ٍ متهول ِ.. 
أمنن علي بتوبة تمحوا بها.. 
ما كان مني في الزمان ِ الأول ِ.. 


يا من يرى

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8MwtXrZc0c[/ame]


صباح الخير.

*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مختارات من " رمل وزبد " لجبران خليل جبران 
على هذه الشواطىء أتمشى أبداً ،
بين الرمل والزبد .
إن المدّ سيمحو آثار قدمي 
وستذهب الريح بالزبد .
أما البحر والشاطىء فيظلان إلى الأبد . 


* * *


ماعييت إلا أمام من سألني : من أنت ؟

* * *

عندما رماني الله حصاة صغيرة في هذه البحيرة العجيبة أزعجت هدوءها بأن أحدثت على سطحها دوائر لايحصى عديدها .

ولكنني عندما بلغت إلى أعماقها صرت هادئة مثلها . 


* * *

التذكار شكل من أشكال اللقاء . 


* * *


النسيان شكل من أشكال الحرية 


* * *


ليس الفضاء فضاءً بين الأرض والشمس لمن ينظر إليه من نوافذ المجرّة . 


* * *


أنتم تشربون الخمر لتسكروا ، وأنا أشربها لأصحو من خمرة غيرها . 


* * *


نصف ما أقوله لك لامعنى له ، ولكني أقوله ليتمّ معنى النصف الآخر . 


* * *

عندما لاتجد الحياة مغنياً يتغنّى بقلبها تلد فيلسوفاً يتكلم بعقلها . 

* * *

يجب أن تعرف الحقيقة أبداً وتقولها بعض المرات . 

* * *

لايستطيع صوت الحياة الذي فيّ أن يصل إلى أذن الحياة التي فيك ، ولكن فلنتكلم على كلّ حال لئلاّ نشعر بوحشة الانفراد . 


* * *

إذا تكلمت إمرأتان فهما لاتُـعلنان شيئاً .
وإذا تكلمت امرأة واحدة فإنها تعلن الحياة كلها .



* * *

قد يكون للضفادع أصوات أعلى من أصوات البقر .
ولكن الضفادع لاتستطيع أن تجرّ السكة في الحقل ، ولا أن تدير دولاب المعصرة ، ولايمكنك أن تصنع من جلودها أحذية .



* * *

لايحسد الثرثار إلا الأصمّ . 

* * *

يحتاج الحق إلى رجلين : الواحد لينطق به والآخر ليفهمه . 

* * *

كثير من المذاهب كزجاج النافذة ، نرى الحقيقة من خلالها ، لكنها تفصلنا عن الحقيقة . 


* * *

أنت مدين لمن يخدمك بما هو أثمن من الذهب ، فاعطِه من قلبك أو فاخدمه . 


* * *

كل تنّين يلد مارجرجس يقتله . 

* * *

الأشجار أشعار تكتبها الأرض على السماء ، ونحن نقطعها ونصنع الورق منها لندوّن فيه فراغنا وبلاداتنا . 


* * * * * 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نحن الجائعون أمام حقولنا.. 
المرتبكين أمام أطفالنا... 
المطأطئين أمام اعلامنا.. 
الوافدين أمام سفاارتنا.. 
نحن.......الذي لا وزن لهم إلا في الطائرات 
نحن وبر السجادة البشرية التي تفرش أمام الغادي والرائح في هذه المنطقه ... 
ماذا نفعل عند هؤلاء العرب من المحيط إلى الخليج ؟ 
لقد أعطونا الساعات وأخذوا الزمن ،، 
أعطونا الأحذية واخذوا الطرقات ،، 
أعطونا البرلمانات وأخذوا الحرية ،، 
أعطونا العطر والخواتم وأخذوا الحب ،، 
أعطونا الأراجيح وأخذوا الأعياد،، 
أعطونا الحليب المجفف واخذوا الطفولة ،، 
أعطونا السماد الكيماوي واخذوا الربيع ،، 
أعطونا الجوامع والكنائس وأخذوا الإيمان ،، 
أعطونا الحراس والأاقفال وأخذوا الأمان ،، 
أعطونا الثوار وأخذوا الثورة ،، *

 :No: 
.
* محمد الماغوط

.

----------


## a_leader

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا  :f: 
مشاركة رائعة يا جيهان
تحياتى و تقديرى اختى  :f: 




> نحن الجائعون أمام حقولنا.. 
> المرتبكين أمام أطفالنا... 
> المطأطئين أمام اعلامنا.. 
> الوافدين أمام سفاارتنا.. 
> نحن.......الذي لا وزن لهم إلا في الطائرات 
> نحن وبر السجادة البشرية التي تفرش أمام الغادي والرائح في هذه المنطقه ... 
> ماذا نفعل عند هؤلاء العرب من المحيط إلى الخليج ؟ 
> لقد أعطونا الساعات وأخذوا الزمن ،، 
> أعطونا الأحذية واخذوا الطرقات ،، 
> ...

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الهنا والرضا
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

صباح الفل عليكم جميعا  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الورد

----------


## أم أحمد

صباح الخير علي الجميع
جمعة مباركة لنا جميعا
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم الطيب
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## kethara

*

أسعد الله صباحكم*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
معلش هو فاضل ساعة عشان تبقى صباح ..بس اعملوا نفسكوا مش واخدين بالكوا و نمشيها صباح 

هصبح عليكم النهاردة بمقتطفات محتفظة بيها لسيد قطب..

"إن المبادئ والأفكار في ذاتها_بلا عقيدة دافعة_مجرد كلمات خاوية..أو على الأكثر معانٍ ميتة..والذي يمنحها الحياة هو حرارة الإيمان ، المشعة من قلب إنسان..لن يؤمن الآخرون بمبدأ أو فكرة تنبت في ذهن بارد لا في قلب مشع..

آمن أنت أولاً بفكرتك ، آمن بها إلى حد الإعتقاد الحار..عندئذ فقط يؤمن بها الآخرون..وإلا فستبقى مجرد صياغة لفظية ، خالية من الروح والحياة..
لا حياة لفكرة لم تتقمص روح إنسان و لم تصبح كائناً حياً دبّ على وجه الأرض في صورة بشر... كذلك لا وجود لشخص_ في هذا المجال_لا تعمر قلبه فكرة يؤمن بها ، في حرارة وإخلاص…
إن التفريق بين الفكرة والشخص ، كالتفريق بين الروح والجسد أو المعنى واللفظ ، عملية_في بعض الأحيان_مستحيلة ، وفي بعض الأحيان تحمل معنى التحلل والفناء..
كل فكرة عاشت قد اقتاتت قلب إنسان..أما تلك الأفكار التي لم تُطْعَمْ هذا الغذاء المقدّس ، فقد وُلدت ميتة ، ولم تدفع بالبشرية شبراً واحداً إلى الأمام"

كلمات تعني الكثير...

صباح الخير

*

----------


## nariman

*نمشيها صباح بقى يا سارة ..انا كمان ظروفي جت كده*  
*انا بس افتكرت التحفة دي وحبيت اشارك بها هنا* 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLjzb0-Bius"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLjzb0-Bius[/ame] 

 :f2:

----------


## mowatin_mesry

*صباح الخير*

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..*
بصبح عليكم من جديد  ::$:  بقصيدة كنت قرأتها من زمان ل: نازك الملائكة ,, وأفتكرتها دلوقتى معرفش ليه ؟؟ ,, حبيت تقرؤها معايا .. :f: 
قصيدة بعنوان ,, أنا..
*
الليلُ يسألُ من أنا 

أنا سرُّهُ القلقُ العميقُ الأسودُ 

أنا صمتُهُ المتمرِّدُ 

قنّعتُ كنهي بالسكونْ 

ولفقتُ قلبي بالظنونْ 

وبقيتُ ساهمةً هنا 

أرنو وتسألني القرونْ 

أنا من أكون? 

والريحُ تسأل من أنا 

أنا روحُها الحيران أنكرني الزمانْ 

أنا مثلها في لا مكان 

نبقى نسيرُ ولا انتهاءْ 

نبقى نمرُّ ولا بقاءْ 

فإذا بلغنا المُنْحَنى 

خلناهُ خاتمةَ الشقاءْ 

فإِذا فضاءْ! 

والدهرُ يسألُ من أنا 

أنا مثلهُ جبّارةٌ أطوي عُصورْ 

وأعودُ أمنحُها النشورْ 

أنا أخلقُ الماضي البعيدْ 

من فتنةِ الأمل الرغيدْ 

وأعودُ أدفنُهُ أنا 

لأصوغَ لي أمسًا جديدْ 

غَدُهُ جليد 

والذاتُ تسألُ من أنا 

أنا مثلها حيرَى أحدّقُ في ظلام 

لا شيءَ يمنحُني السلامْ 

أبقى أسائلُ والجوابْ 

سيظَل يحجُبُه سراب 

وأظلّ أحسبُهُ دنا 

فإذا وصلتُ إليه ذابْ 

وخبا وغابْ

صباحكم مشرق وسعيد بأذن الله ..*

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير والنصر.. :f2: 

 :f2:  :f2: .. بحبك يا مصر .. :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

صباح الخير

----------


## ahmedab216

*بصبح عليكم بوردة .. و إبتسامة ..


 ..*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

لإنه زارني

 ووحشني

وحشني جدا...

لاقيت نفسي بسمع كلمات الأغنية اللي دايما بتفكرني به " رحمه الله عليه والدي"

صباح الخير عليكوا

 :f2: 
*بدرى الوداع
*
بدرى الوداع 
يالى فرقت الدنيا كان بدرى الوداع 
وطلعت فوق بعيد عن الزيف والخداع 
*وحشنى يا طيب يا ارق من الملاك* 
فكرك وفاكر قد ايه اتهنيت معاك 
وكنت اتمنا يكون عمرى فداك 
دلوقتى بحلم بس اعيش لحظه معاك 

يالى مشيت من غير ماحتى نقول سلام 
هفضل على عهدك كأنى معاك تمام 
*مين الى قال البعد بينسى الحبايب* 
تعالى شوف حبى وشوف قلبى الى دايب 
وحشى يا طيب يا ارق من الملاك 
فكرك وفاكر قد ايه اتهنيت معاك 
وكنت اتمنا يكون عمرى فداك 
دلوقتى بحلم بس اعيش لحظه معاك 

*مين بعد منك هيدوينى فى يوم جروحى 
مين الى فى حضنه الحنين هنسى روحى 
*مع السلامه يا حبيب قلبى وسلام 
ياريت تزرنى كل ليله فى المنام 
وحشنى يا طيب يا ارق من الملاك 
فكرك وفاكر قد ايه اتهنيت معاك 
وكنت اتمنى يكون عمرى معاك 
دلوقتى بحلم بس اعيش لحظه معاك 
يعنى بحلم بس اعيش لحظه معاك

----------


## rosey19

احلى صباح لاجمل اصدقاء

----------


## kethara

*

مع تحيتى*

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الهنا والسعادة
على أغلى الاخوة والاخوات
 :f2: 

بصبح عليكم
 :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

*بصبح عليكم بالصورة دي .. وصلتني بعنوان ( مرح ) ...*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الخير


بصبح عليكوا بصورة للبنفسج. اللي بحبه  أكتر من عنيا

----------


## صفحات العمر

صباح الفل والياسمين 
على عيونك يا معنى الطُهر 
صباحك خير .. وقلب كبير
يا قايم بدرى تتوضى لصلاة الفجر 
صباح أبيض .. صباح شفاف 
على قلوب الملايكه طاف 
بلون البدر .. والاوصاف 
نسايم عطر 
صباحك زى احلامك
غيطان وبراح
يا صاحبى هزنى كلامك
وهمى إرتاح
أقولكشى على فكره 
عشان جايز معاك اليوم 
وما اضمشى أنا بكره
بلاش تسكن مدن حزنك 
وتنزل دمعتك مره
وسامح كل من ظلمك
وسبب فى الحشا ألمك
وهات قلمك
وسطر غنوتك فرحه 
لكل الناس
صباح الفل والياسمين 
على عيونك
ياقلب المعنى والاحساس

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ,,
بصبح على كل الأعضاء الكرام ب : ..


 صباح ملئ بالإيمان والأمال للجميع بأذن الله تعالى ..*

----------


## صفحات العمر

كان وسـ يبقى دائماً وأبدا للحلم براعم 
تورق مع كل صبح جديد 
مستفيقةً على نداه 
تتنفس ضوئه القادم لتوه 
من خزائن الرحمن التى لا تنفذ 
فيلمع وجهه الصغير إخضرارا 
ويبتهج قلبه فرحا بالحياه
وتتراقص النسمات حوله نشوى 
وتقتفى الفرشات أثر الرحيق 
ماضية ًبرشاقه .. على صدره الحنون
هكذا براعم الحلم تبقــى 
لِــــيبقى الأمل ..
أجمل أقدار الحياة  
صباح الخيرات على كل ابناء مصر

----------


## صفحات العمر

صباح الخيرات على كل ابناء مصر

----------


## أم أحمد

صباح الخير علي الجميع
يا رب يكون يومكم جميل ان شاء الله :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

صباحكم جنّة

----------


## صفحات العمر

وبسم الله نقول تانى 
نزوق حرفنا الشاعر
بنكهة صدق إنسانى
ومهمن يحتوينا الخوف 
لأى ظروف ..
هنكتب حلمنا أغانى
مسائكم رضا ورضوان

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..*بصبح عليكم بدعاء جميل..
اللهم إني أسألك الثبات على الأمر والعزيمة على الرُّشْد
وأسألك شُكر نعمتك وأسألك حُسْن عبادتك وأسألك قلباً سليماً وأسألك لِساناً صادقاً
 وأسألك من خير ما تَعْلَم وأعوذ بك من شر ما تَعْلَم وأستغفرك لِما تَعْلَم إنك أنت علام الغيوب ..
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين .. :f2: 
 :f:  صباح مبارك للجميع بأذن الله تعالى .. :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

*جمعة مباركة علي الجميع
صباح الفل علي الجميع

*

----------


## أم أحمد

صباحكم جميل ومشرق بالخير
صباح معطر برائحة الفل والبنفسج

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير 
بصبح عليكم باغنية بسمعها دلوقتى  
أغدا ألقاك ..

أغداً ألقاك يا خوف فؤادي من غدٍ
يالشوقي وإحتراقي في إنتظار الموعد
آه كم أخشى غدي هذا وأرجوه إقترابا
كنت أستدنيه لكن هبته لما أهابا
وأهلت فرحة القرب به حين استجابا
هكذا أحتمل العمر نعيماً وعذابا
مهجة حرة وقلباً مسه الشوق فذابا
أغداً ألقاك


أنت يا جنة حبي واشتياقي وجنوني
أنت يا قبلة روحي وانطلاقي وشجوني
أغداً تشرق أضواؤك في ليل عيوني
آه من فرحة أحلامي ومن خوف ظنوني
كم أناديك وفي لحني حنين ودعاء
آه رجائي أنا كم عذبني طول الرجاء
أنا لو لا أنت لم أحفل بمن راح وجاء
أناأحيا لغد آن بأحلام اللقاء
فأت أو لا تأتي أو فإفعل بقلبي ما تشاء
أغداً ألقاك


هذه الدنيا كتاب أنت فيه الفكر
هذه الدنيا ليال أنت فيها العمر
هذه الدنيا عيون أنت فيها البصر
هذه الدنيا سماء أنت فيها القمر
فإرحم القلب الذي يصبو إليك


فغداً تملكه بين يديك
وغداً تأتلف الجنة أنهاراً وظلاّ
وغداً ننسى فلا نأسى على ماضٍ تولّى
وغداً نزهو فلا نعرف للغيب محلا
وغداً للحاضر الزاهر نحيا ليس إلا
قد يكون الغيب حلواً .. إنما الحاضر أحلى
أغداً ألقاك






 ألقاكم غداً بكل خير ومحبة وسعادة أن شاء الله تعالى ..*

----------


## أم أحمد

مساء الخير

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير .. 


الفجر قرب ,, وبصبح على الكل ,, ب 


 صباح جميل ويوم مبارك للجميع بأذن الله تعالى ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*بصبح عليكم .. بكلمات فاروق جويده في جريدة الأهرام صباح اليوم ..*  :f2: 

*ويبقي الشعر* *.**.*
*
لم لا أسافر ؟
ألف أرض تحتـويني‏..‏ ألـف متـكإ‏..‏ ودار
أنا لا أري شيئـأ أمامي
غير أشلاء تـطاردها العواصف‏..‏ والغـبار
كم ظل يخدعني بريق الصبح في عينـيك‏..‏
كـنـت أبيع أيامي ويحملـني الدمار‏..‏ إلي الدمار
قـلبي الذي عـلـمتـه يوما جنون العشق‏..‏
علــمني هموم الانـكسار
كانت هزائمه علي الأطـلال‏..‏
تـحكي قصة القـلـب الـذي
عشق الرحيل مع النـهار
ورأيتـه نـجما طريدا
في سماء الكـون يبحث عن مدار
يا سنـدباد العصر
عهد الحب ولــي‏..‏
لن تـري في القـفـر لؤلـؤة‏..‏
ولن تـجـد المحار
وجه جميل‏..‏
طاف في عيني قليلا‏..‏ واستـدار
ومضيت أجري خـلـفـه‏..‏
فوجدت وجهـي‏..‏ في الجـدار*

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا عم الشاعر اسمعنى 
وطرطأ ودن إحساسك
بإحساسك 
وطاوعنى 
وأركن غضبتك والخوف 
وأفتح سكتك للشوف 
هتلقى الدنيا لسه بخير 
ولسه الحلم برضه بخير 
ولسه 
صبح أيامك بيتبسم
بقلب كبير 

صباح الخير

----------


## أم أحمد

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا

----------


## أم أحمد

صباح مشرق بالخير علي الجميع

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ,, 
مع أول نسمات اليوم الجديد ,, بصبح عليكم ب..



يا لطيف ألطف بنا ..
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه أجمعين ..
 صباحكم رحمة ومغفرة باذن الله ..*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح جميل


دعاء ألجأ إليه دائما حين يعجز لساني عن التعبير

" يا رب..علمك بحالي يُغني عن سؤالي"

----------


## أم أحمد

مساء الفل علي الجميع :f:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الجمال



و البنفسج



(( لارتقاء الأخلاق تمن..يجب أن يُدفع))

----------


## ahmedab216

*بصبح عليكم بوردة و إبتسامة ..

 .. *

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح الخير ..

إضحك .. تضحك لك الدنيا ..* *

مش مهم مين اللي يبدأ ..!!**

إنت و لا الدنيا ..!!**

المهم .. الضحكة تكون موجودة ..**


صباح يوم جديد و جميل إن شاء الله ..* **

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ,,
بصبح عليكم بجملة فعلاً متفقة جدا فى صحتها..وهي:

 صباحكم حب ودفء وحنان......*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

كل عيد أم و كل أم بخير

و بصحة


و بسعادة


عيد أم سعيد

----------


## ahmedab216

*كل سنة و أنتم بخير دائماً .. بمناسبة عيد الأم ..

بصبح عليكم و أقول لكم ..* *

هنيئاً لكم .. فالجنة تحت أقدام الأمهات ..*

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..
بصبح عليكم ب كلمات بسيطة عن مفهوم الصداقة:
 صباحكم حب وصدق دائم بأذن الله ..*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الخير


يوم جميل ان شاء الله


قلت أصبّح هنا بجملة في بالي بئالها كام يوم

سمعناها في تتر مسلسل زمان


لا بد..من يوم معلوم، تترد ..فيه المظالم، أبيض على كل مظلوم..إسود ..على كل ظالم"



صباح الخير   :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أميرة في قصرك الثلجي


أين أنت أيها الاحمق الغالي ؟

ضيعتني لأنك أردت امتلاكي ! .... 

* * * 
ضيعتَ قدرتنا المتناغمة على الطيران معاً 

وعلى الإقلاع في الغواصة الصفراء ... 

* * * 
أين أنت ؟ 

ولماذا جعلت من نفسك خصماً لحريتي ، 

واضطررتني لاجتزازك من تربة عمري ؟ 

* * * 
ذات يوم ، 


جعلتك عطائي المقطر الحميم ... 

كنت تفجري الأصيل في غاب الحب ، 

دونما سقوط في وحل التفاصيل التقليدية التافهة .. 

* * * 
ذات يوم ، 


كنتُ مخلوقاً كونياً متفتحاً 

كلوحة من الضوء الحي ... 

يهديك كل ما منحته الطبيعة من توق وجنون ، 

دونما مناقصات رسمية ، 

أو مزادات علنية ، 

وخارج الإطارات كلها ... 

* * * 
لماذا أيها الأحمق الغالي 

كسرت اللوحة ، 

واستحضرت خبراء الإطارات ؟ 

* * * 
أنصتُ إلى اللحن نفسه 

وأتذكرك ... 

يوم كان رأسي 

طافياً فوق صدرك 

وكانت اللحظة ، لحظة خلود صغيرة 

وفي لحظات الخلود الصغيرة تلك 

لا نعي معنى عبارة "ذكرى" .. 

كما لا يعي الطفل لحظة ولادته ، 

موته المحتوم ذات يوم ... 

* * * 
حاولت ان تجعل مني 

أميرة في قصرك الثلجي 

لكنني فضلت أن أبقى 

صعلوكة في براري حريتي ... 

* * * 
آه أتذكرك ، 

أتذكرك بحنين متقشف ... 

لقد تدحرجت الأيام كالكرة في ملعب الرياح 

منذ تلك اللحظة السعيدة الحزينة ... 

لحظة ودعتك 

وواعدتك كاذبة على اللقاء 

وكنت أعرف انني أهجرك . 

* * * 
لقد تدفق الزمن كالنهر 

وضيعتُ طريق العودة إليك 

ولكنني ، ما زلت أحبك بصدق ، 

وما زلت أرفضك بصدق ... 

* * * 
لأعترف ! 

أحببتك أكثر من أي مخلوق آخر ... 

وأحسست بالغربة معك ، 

أكثر مما أحسستها مع أي مخلوق آخر ! ... 

معك لم أحس بالأمان ، ولا الألفة ، 

معك كان ذلك الجنون النابض الأرعن 

النوم المتوقد .. استسلام اللذة الذليل ... 

آه اين أنت ؟ 

وما جدوى أن أعرف ، 

إن كنتُ سأهرب إلى الجهة الأخرى 

من الكرة الأرضية ؟ ... 

* * * 
وهل أنت سعيد ؟ 

أنا لا . 

سعيدة بانتقامي منك فقط . 

* * * 
وهل أنت عاشق ؟ 

أنا لا . 

منذ هجرتك ، 

عرفت لحظات من التحدي الحار 

على تخوم الشهوة ... 

* * * 
وهل أنت غريب ؟ 

أنا نعم . 

أكرر : غريبة كنت معك ، 

وغريبة بدونك ، 

وغريبة بك إلى الأبد . 


غــاده السمـــان
كاتبة وأديبة سورية*

----------


## صفحات العمر

لأ إستنى ..
ما تنساشى
دا كان لازم بجد بجد
يكمّل حرفك الموال 
ويتعشق كما الأربيسك 
إحساسك وإحساسى 
عشان الحرف دا بيعيش 
ومتقوليش
بإنك ياعنى راح تمشى 
وتعمل يا لئيم ناسى
دا انا ديما
باشوف حرفك
ف ليل العتمه وناسى 
 :hey: 


مساءالخير

----------


## أم أحمد

صباح الخير علي الجميع

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..*


> 


*اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..صباح سعيد ويوم أسعد لجميع بأذن الله ..*

----------


## أم أحمد

صباح الخير علي الجميع
يا رب يوم مشرق بالخير لنا جميعا :f:

----------


## اليمامة

صباح الخير
.
.
.
.
يامعبودي اني اعترف لك بذنوبي ومافعلته بي النفس النفس الامارة بالسوء واتّباع الهوى فأبعدني عن قربك ..وهاانا اعود اليك مستجديا
أطرق باب رحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء أطرقه بيد الرجاء الصادق ، وليس الآمال الكاذبه ، هاانا ذا عدت إ ليك وهربت من شهواتي واخطائي الى سعة رحمتك لتحميني من نفسي فإنه لا مهرب منك إلا إليك .الهي إن أتشبث واتمسك بولائي لك فأنت المولى الحقيقي وأنا العبد الخالص لك ، تملكني وماأملك ..

----------


## أم أحمد

صباح الخير يا صحبة الخير :f: 
يوم مشرق علي الجميع ان شاء الله :f:

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..
بصبح عليكم ببعض أذكار الصباح ..






 صباح مشرق وسعيد للجميع بأذن الله تعالى ..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وحشنى أوى الموضوع دا  ::h:: 
بصبح عليكم النهاردة بكلمات لامستنى جدا لسعاد الصباح 
يارب تعجبكم ...،،



قد كان بُوسعي،
  - مثل جميع نساء الأرضِ
  مغازلةُ المرآة
  قد كان بوسعي،
  أن أحتسي القهوة في دفء فراشي
  وأُمارس ثرثرتي في الهاتف
  دون شعورٍ بالأيّام.. وبالساعاتْ
  قد كان بوسعي أن أتجمّل..
  أن أتكحّل
 أن أتدلّل..
  أن أتحمّص تحت الشمس
  وأرقُص فوق الموج ككلّ الحوريّاتْ
  قد كان بوسعي
  أن أتشكّل بالفيروز، وبالياقوت،
  وأن أتثنّى كالملكات
  قد كان بوسعي أن لا أفعل شيئاً
  أن لا أقرأ شيئاً
  أن لا أكتب شيئاً
  أن أتفرّغ للأضواء.. وللأزياء.. وللرّحلاتْ..
  قد كان بوسعي
  أن لا أرفض
  أن لا أغضب
  أن لا أصرخ في وجه المأساة
  قد كان بوسعي،
  أن أبتلع الدّمع
  وأن أبتلع القمع
  وأن أتأقلم مثل جميع المسجونات
  قد كان بوسعي
  أن أتجنّب أسئلة التّاريخ
  وأهرب من تعذيب الذّات
  قد كان بوسعي
  أن أتجنّب آهة كلّ المحزونين
  وصرخة كلّ المسحوقين
  وثورة آلاف الأمواتْ ..
  لكنّي خنتُ قوانين الأنثى
  واخترتُ ..مواجهةَ الكلماتْ

 د. سعاد الصباح .

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ,,,,
يوم جديد ,, ويارب يكون يوم سعيد لكل أبناء مصر الكرام ..
بصبح عليكم مع أول نسمات اليوم الجديد ,,بكلمات قرأتها وعجبتنى أوى ..

أحد أعظم عقائد أهل السنة والجماعة أن الله لا يأخذ رد الفعل، بل هو الأول؛ ففعل الإنسان ما هو إلا رد فعل لفعل الله وليس العكس. فإذا رأيت نفسك مقبلاً على الله، 
فاعلم أن هذا ما هو إلا دليل على إقبال الله عليك؛ 
قال العلماء "إن الإقبال دليل القبول." 
قال الله تعالى:"... لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ والأَرْضِ يُحْيِي ويُمِيتُ وهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (2) هُوَ "الأَوَّلُ" ..."...
فاللهم اجعل قلوبنا تقبل عليك ,, اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..
 صباحكم سعيد كسعادة قلوب المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*











وربنا ينفعنا بما علمنا 

للعلم تم اغلاق قناة الرحمة وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

وتم تغيير التردد كما منشور فى توقيعى وبرجاء نشر التردد لأكبر عدد من المواقع والمدونات والى كل من نعرفه حولنا

أتمنى أن تضع الصورة للتردد فى توقيعك كما فى توقيعى هذا 

وان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك ولا يحرمنا أجر الدعاء للخير 

فهل من ملبى فى سبيل الله ؟؟؟

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 


جزاكم الله خيرا 

سلامٌ إذا حان وقت مماتي ... وغطى التراب الطهورُ رُفاتي
وصرتُ بظلمة قبري وحيداً ... ولا من شفيعٍ سوى حسناتي 
فلا تذكروني بسوءٍ فيكفي ... الذي قد جنيتُ طوال حياتي
دعوني أنم في ضريحي سعيداً ... وعذراً على كل ماضٍ وآتِ

ولا تنس ذكر الله

*

----------


## عبد الله

السلام عليكم

----------


## سوما

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   :f: 
*صباح الخير ..
بصبح عليكم بأيات من الذكر الحكيم ,,,,, 
و سورة الكهف 

.


 صباحكم طيب ومبارك بأذن الله .....*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الله يدري كُل ما تُضمر.. يعلم ما تخفي وما تُظهرُ

 وإن خدعت الناس لم تستطع.. خداع من يطوي ومن  ينشر

 وإنما بالموت كل رهين.. فاطرب فما أنت من الخالدين

الخيّام

----------


## عبد الله

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   :f: 
صباح الخير .. :f2: 
اذكروا الله .... وصباحكم خير مع آيات الله ,,,,, 
و سورة الكهف

----------


## kethara

*صباح الخير 
أسعد الله صباحكم بكل الخير



مع تحيتى*

----------


## رومييساء

الله يسعد صباحكم

----------


## رومييساء

صباح الخير يا صحبة الخير

----------


## سوما

*
بصبح عليكم ب:




اللهم أمين يارب العالمين .. صباحكم طيب ومبارك بأذن الله .....]*

----------


## kethara

*صباح محمل بنفحات الإيمان لكل أبناء مصر
ومن جمعة مباركة باذن الله

*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*صباح الخير ..
يسعد صباح كل إبناء مصر بأجمل بسمة وضحكة ,,
وبصبح عليكم ب:



 صباحكم ضحكة وإبتسامة من القلب بأذن الله تعالى ..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه



----------


## صفحات العمر

صباح الخير

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..
وبصبح عليكم ب: قصة قرأتها وعجبتنى واتأثرت بيها اوى ,,
صباح جديد علي طــائر أبيض صغير 

الطائرُ الأبيض الصغير ، استيقظ من نومه مفزعاً ، علي صوت طلقات الرصاص ، تطلع خائفاً من باب عشِّه ، نهض وخطا بساقين مرتعشتين ، وقف علي فرع الشجرة العجوز العالية ، نظر حواليه فرأى الأعشاش الممزقة والمتساقطة ، تطلع تحت ساقيه فرأى جنـوداً غرباء ، كانوا يتحدثون بلغة غريبة لم تألفها مسامعه ، بنادقهم بأيديهم ، ينتشرون بالمكان ، يجرون هنا وهناك ، ورأى طيوراً من أصدقائه وجيرانه صرعى علي الأرض ، انقبض قلـبه بقوَّة ، قال لنفسه : الموت قادمٌ لا محالة ، عندما رأى جنـدياً يُسـقط الفوارغ أرضاً ، ويضع بـدلاً منها طلـقات حـيَّة ، ثم رآه وهـو يرفـع البنـدقية بين يـديه ، ويصوبها نحـوه .. 


انطلق الطائر الأبيض طـائراً ، في لحظةٍ حسبها دهـراً ، قبل أن تلحـقه رصـاصة الجنـدي التي مـرَّتْ بجـواره .


ظـلَّ الطـائر الأبيض الصغـير يضرب الهواء بجناحيه في بكـور الصبح ، مبتعـداً عن مصدر الموت ، كانت الشمس في مخبئها ، ولم تشرق بعـد .



عبر الطائر الأبيض الطرق السريعة بحـذر ، كان خائفاً من العربات المنطلقة بجنون ، والتي ظنَّها تفـرُ خائفة أيضاً من موتٍ مجهول .. ، وقف الطائر فوق كوبري علوي علي مفترق طرق يستريح ، ويلملم أنفاسه المضطربة والمبعثرة في فضاء المدينة ، لم تـر عيناه سوى الإسفلت الأسود الممتـد بطول الطريق ، والحفر المتباينة التي حفرتها القنابل ، وجانباً محطماً من الكوبري بفعل قـذيفة ، وأعمدة الإنارة المائلة ، مكسورة المصابيح ، واقفـةً تنظر لـه بصمت وعمى ، والأبنية الأسمنتية ـ عديدة الطوابق ـ التي تحجب الأفق لتؤكـد حضورها القاسي ، تتناثر علي مداخلهـا أكياس القمامة مبقورة البطون ، تتنافس عليها قطط وكلاب ضالة في معارك صغيرة تحسمها الأخيرة لصالحها ، ثمة أدخنة سوداء تتصاعـد من مكان مجهول ، تثقل الهواء المثقل بالغبار وروائح المخلفات ، أصوات مكتومة تفصح عن وجودها بين الضجيج ، هل هي طلقات رصاص أم انفجارات قنـابل ؟ .. 


بحث الطائر الأبيض بعينية عن شجرةٍ ، أو نباتٍ أخضر ، أو نهرٍ صغير ، أو حتى زهرة واحـدة تنظر إليه من أصيص ، فلم يجـد ، انتابه حزنٌ علي حزنٍ ، ومرَّتْ أمامه قافلة من العربات المصفحة ، يعلـوها جنـود بنفـس السحـن الغريبـة المتوترة ، والبنادق سريعة الطلقـات ، كان هناك جندي ، إنَّه نفس الجندي الذي رآه تحت الشجرة ، هل هو حقاً أم أن خيال الخوف مـلأ عقـل الطائر الصغير بالوهـم ؟ ، رآه يصوب بندقيـته نحـوه .. 


فـرَّ الطائر مبتعـداً بأقصى سرعـة ، وهو يقول لنفسـه : 


ـ " هـذا مكـان غير آمن .. مكـاني ليـس هنـا " . 



استأنف الطائر الأبيض طيرانه ، حلَّق فوق محطة السكك الحديدية للمدينة الصغيرة ، حـطَّ علي سقف المبنى ، رأى القضبان الحـديدية السـوداء الخارجة والداخلة والمتشابكة في امتدادها الطويل ، المبقعة بالزيوت السوداء والأتربة الناعمة والزلط والحجارة والأوراق المصفرة القديمة ، والسيمافور العالي وذراعه الممدودة في وجـه المدينة بالتحـذير ، والأرصفة المستقيمة ، وأعمـدة الإنارة القصيرة التي ضاع نورها في نـور النهار ، والمظلاَّت الهرمية المتربة ، والمقـاعد الإسمنتية الملوثة بكتابات المراهقين الذين يدعون الرجـولة ، وركَّاب الصباح في صمتهم المريب ، أو ثرثراتهم الصغيرة الخائفة ، وهم يتجمعون ويتزاحمون انتظاراً للرحيل ، كانوا كثيرين ، وسمع الضجيج والصفير الحـاد للقطارات القادمة ، والأخرى الراحلة ، بعنفوان الدواليب الحـديدية الثقيـلة .. 


بالقرب من باب المحطة ، رأى الطائر الأبيض دبَّابة ، ورأى حولها جنـودا بنفس السحن ، كانوا يرفعـون رشاشاتهم في الهـواء ، ورأى حاجزاً علي الباب الرئيسي ، كانوا يفتشون حقائب المسافرين ـ الذين يمرُّون بممر ضيق ـ ببـطء يُفقـد الأعصاب هدوءها ، رأى شاباً يقفـز عبر الحاجز منطلقاً بأقصى سرعة ، والجنود كانوا يلاحقونه برصاصاتهم ، لم يتيقن الطائر الأبيض الصغير من موت الشاب ، أو كونه تمكن من الفرار ، لأنه انطلق طائراً ومبتعـداً ، وهو يقول لنفسـه : 


ـ " هـذا مكـان غير آمن .. مكـاني ليـس هنـا " . 



استأنف الطائر الأبيض طيرانه ، مـرَّ فوق سوق المدينة ، حـطَّ علي السقف المصنوع من الصاج القـديم ، تأمل الباعة الكثيرين والمشترين القلائل ، وعربات " الكارو " التي تُفرغ حمولتها ، وصياح " العربجية " الغاضب لحيواناتهم الكسولة ، وعربات الخضر القليلة المبلولة بندى الصباح ، وفاكهة آخر الموسم التي يعكُف الباعة علي رصِّها بحرص في صفوف هرمية جذَّابة ، ورأى الزحام الشديد علي أرغفة الخبز الساخنة بوجوهها المحمرة الخارجة تـواً من عين الفرن ، وأسماك النهر الهامدة بحاملاتها المعـدنية التي يسقـط منها الماء ، ولحوم حيوانات مسلوخة بالمذبح ، معلقةً بخطافات من حـديد ، حيوانات مكتملة علي ضآلتها وهـزالها ، مكسوةً بـدهون بيضاء مصفـرَّة ، وأختامها الحمراء لامعة بلون الدماء ، ورأى سبـيل الماء القـديم ، الذي تعـددت صنابيره في توال محسوب ، علي حائط ضرب النشـع الرطـب في أصـوله المتداعيـة ..


كان الطائر الأبيض جائعاً وعطشاناً ، فكَّـر في الهبوط ، والتقاط بعض الفتات ، والشرب من مـاء السبيل .. ،عنـدما انطلق هابطاً ومرفرفاً بجناحيه صوب الأرض ، رأى حاجـزاً يقطع الطريق ، ورآهم خلف السبيل يتحصَّنون به ، ظهورهم للحـائط وعيونهم اللامعة بالريبة للقادمين و الخارجين من السوق ، بنادقهم الآلية بأيديهم علي أهبـة الاستعـداد ، والرصاصات المتحفزة مكدَّسة في أمشاط حول أحزمة خصورهم ، ودوَّى انفجار هائل ، اختلطت أشياء السوق ، وتناثرت أشلاء آدمية ، وفر الناس بذعـر ، وانطلقت رصاصات تلاحق شباناً يهربون ..، استـدار الطائر الأبيض في الهـواء ـ بزاوية حـادة ـ متراجعاً للخلف بسـرعة ، مبتعـداً عن المكان ، وهو يقول لنفسـه : 


" هـذا مكـان غير آمن .. مكـاني ليـس هنـا " 


وعـاود الطيران مبتعـداً وخائفـاً .



ظلَّ الطائر الأبيض الصغير يحلق طائراً بأجـواء المـدينة الصغيرة ، متنقـلاً من مكانٍ لآخر ، باحثـاً لـه عن مـأوى أو مأكـل أو مشـرب ، دون جـدوى . 


المدارس الكثـيرة ، المستشفى الوحيـد ، مقاهي الشوارع الرئيسية ، الحدائق الصغيرة ذابلة النباتات ، أماكن اللهـو المهجورة ، سجن المدينة بأسـواره العاليـة ، وموقـف " الباصـات " الرئيسي وعربات " السرفيس " الصغيرة .. 


كان عليه في كل مرَّة ، أن يرحل طائراً وممتلئاً بالخوف ، كلما رآهم بسحنهم الغريبة ، ولغتهم الغريبة ، وأسلحتهم الفتـَّاكة ، التي فتكتْ بأصدقائه وجيرانه ، مع مطلع الصبح ، عنـد الشجـرة العجـوز العاليـة .



كان الطائر الأبيض متعباً وخائفاً وجائعاً وعطشاناً ، عندما رأى كـوخاً طينياً علي حـافة المدينة ، هبـط علي سقفه المصنوع من القش والبوص ، تطلع حواليه ، وفـرح لرؤية الأرض المزروعة بالخضرة أمامه ، والهـدوء الذي يشمـل المكان الخـالي من الجنـود ، قـال لنفسه : سوف أبني عشـاً هنـا وأعيش فيه بعيـداً عن الخطر ، ورأى عجوزاً تقرفص أمام بـابه الخشبي ، كانت تستقبل شمس الصبح الطالعة من حافة الأفـق البعـيد ، ورأى كتاكيت صغيرة بزغبها الأصفر ومنابت ريشها ، تتجمع أمامها في دفء الشمس ، كانت أنامـل العجـوز تلقي لها بفتـات الخـبز ، تتجمع الكتاكيت فرحة وتنقرها بمناقيرها الصغيرة ، ولمح الطـائر الأبيض آنيـة صغـيرة من الفخـار بها مـاء بالقـرب من العجـوز ..


فكَّـر الطائر بعقـل الجـائع : كيـف يمكـنه الحصول علي بعـض هـذا الفتـات ؟ .. 


قـال لنفسـه : 
الجـوع كافـر ابن كافـر . 


وقـال لنفسـه : 
الغـرباء يحتلُّـون المدينة ، ولن تسمح لي بنـادقهم أن أهنـأ بأي طعـام أو شـراب . 


وقـال لنفسـه : 
الله رحيـم بالضعفاء ، هـو الذي هـداني إلي هـذا الكوخ . 


وقـال لنفسـه : 
لا بـد أن الكتاكيت سوف تشبع ، ولا بـد أن العجوز سوف تدخل كوخها ، أو ربما تغفـو نائمةً في دفء الشمس ، فأحصل آنئـذ علي بغيـتي من الفتـات والمـاء .


كان الوقت يمر بطيئاً ، والعجوز علي حالها مستمتعةً بدفء الشمس التي تعلو في السماء ، والجوع لا يرحم وهو يقرص أمعاء الطائر الأبيض ، ودفع الجوع بالطائر ليهبط بالقرب من العجـوز ، لم تنتبه إليـه ، سمعها تكلم الكتاكيت ، والكتاكيت التي شبعتْ تجمعتْ بالقرب منها ، وتضامتْ بأجسامها الصغيرة ، وأغمضت أجفانها تحت عين الشمس ، واستمع الطائر الأبيض للعجوز وهي تكلِّم كتاكيتها عن حكاية ولـدها " إبراهيم " ، عرف أنه ولدها الوحيـد ، وأنه كان فلاَّحا بسيطاً ، يزرع عـدة قراريط من الأرض بالقرب من الكوخ ، يزرعها بالحاصلات التي يحتاجها أبناء المدينة : طماطم وخيار وبصل وجرجير وخس وكرنب .. ، يمارس عمله بالأرض تحت وقع عينيها ودعاء قلبها لـه ، ويذهب للمدينة ويعـود إليها ، كان يحلم كما يحلم كل الشباب ، بالكوخ الذي يصير داراً ، والدار التي تعمرها زوجة ، والزوجة التي تنجب لـه الأطفال ، والأطفال الذين يكبرون ويتعلمون ويصيرون رجالاً لهم شأن .. يحلم ويحلم ويحلم ، حتى صحا علي كابوس الغرباء وهم يهاجمون المدينـة ، وخرج مع كل الشباب يدافعـون عن مدينتهم وعن مستقبلهم وعن أحلامهم ، لكنهم فيما بعـد قـالوا لها : 


إن الغرباء قـد قتلـوه غـدراً برصاصاتهم ، وهـو يـدافع معهم عن المدينة . 


لم تصـدقهم ، قالت لهم : 


" إبراهيم " لم يمـت ، وإنه ما زال حيَّا ، وسوف يعـود إليها في يـوم ما .


كان الطائر الأبيض يستمع للعجوز التي تخاطب الكتاكيت بحزن ، ورغم الجوع الذي كان يعصف به ، فإنه بكى ، وتساقطتْ دموعه حزناً من أجلها ، وخطا بساقيه الرفيعتين عـدَّة خطوات صوب الكتاكيت ، ورأته العجوز ، اكتستْ ملامحها بالدهشة وهي تحـدق فيـه ، والتقـتْ عيناها الصغيرتان الدامعتان بعينيه الصغيرتين الدامعتين ، اتسع ركنا فمها المشـدود بابتسـامة ، وهتفـتْ بفـرح :


ـ " إبراهيـم .. تعـال يا بني " .
وفوجئ الطـائر الأبيـض . 


ـ " إبراهيـم .. تعـال يا بني " .
ازدادتْ دهشته ، لكن الجوع المستبد بلـغ به أقصى مـدى ، فلم يتزحزح عن موضعـه :


ـ " إبراهيـم .. تعـال يا بني " .
كانت ابتسامتها مشجعةً لـه ، اقترب حتى بقايا الفتافيت التي خلفتها الكتاكيت ، راح يلتقطها بمنقاره وهو ينظـر إليها .. سألتـه :


ـ " أنت جـائع يا حبَّـة عيـني ؟ " .
ومدَّت أناملها في طبـق بجوارها ، وأخذتْ من طعام الكتاكيت وألقت أمامه . 


كان الطـائر الأبيض يأكـل ، والعجوز تتحـدث معه ، وتقول لـه يا " إبراهيم " يا بني ، وتقول لـه لا تحمل هماً بشأن الأرض والزرع ، هي ترعاها قـدر استطاعتها ، وأنها تجـد كثيراً من أولاد الحلال الذين يساعدونها في الأرض ، أو بيـع إنتاجها في المدينة ، وقالت لـه إن غيبته قـد طالتْ عليها ، وإنها ظلَّـت تنتظره ، وتنتظر اليـوم الذي فيه يعـود ، ويبني الـدار ، ويتزوج ، ويحمل عنهـا كل أعبـاء شيخوختها ..


كان الطائر الأبيض قـد شبـع مع نهاية الحكاية ، وخطا نحـو آنية الماء وشرب ، ثم طـار نحـو السقف ، وسمع العجوز تودعـه :


ـ " مع السلامة يا إبراهيم .. لا تطـوِّل غيبـتك يا بني " 


نام الطائر الأبيض نوماً عميقاً بين عقـد القش ، عندما استيقظ كان النهار قد عبر منتصفه ، قرر أن يبـدأ في يناء عش لـه ، ولم يجـد صعوبة في ذلك ، كانت المواد اللازمة لإقامة العـش حواليـه كثيرة من قـش وأفـرع نباتية صغـيرة ، وبات الطائر ليلته الأولى بالعـش الجـديد وهو يحلـم بالعجوز الطيِّـبة ، وولـدها الغائب إبراهيـم ، والغرباء ، والمـدينة المحتلة ، والأصدقاء والجيران الذين سقطوا غـدراً برصاص الجنـود .


ومع صباح اليوم الجـديد ، وجـدها أمام الباب مع كتاكيتها ، رأته وسعدتْ به ، أطعمته وسقته الماء ، وحكتْ له حكاية جـديدة عن " إبراهـيم " ، متى رُزقت به وليـداً ؟ ، كيف رعته بعـد رحيل أبيـه حتى صار رجلاً يملأ العين برجولته ؟ .


وصحبها الطائر الأبيض الصغير ، عندما أوصدت كوخها وذهبت للحقل ، رآها تحنو علي النباتات النامية ، ورآها تقتلع الحشائش الضارة والغريبة ، ورأى جيرانها الفلاَّحين يهبُّون لمساعدتها ، ويقدمون لها يـد العون .. 


وتكـرر هـذا في صباحات أخرى كثـيرة ..


وجـاء ليل ، استيقـظ فيه الطائر الأبيض مفـزعاً ، علي صوت طلقات رصاص تشـق الفضاء ، نهض مذعوراً ، تطلع من فوق السقف ، رأى في عتمة الظلمة الجنـود الغرباء ينتشرون حول الكـوخ ، ويدفعـون الباب المتداعي ، وسمع صراخ العجوز ، وواحـداً منهم يصرخ بها بعـربية مكسورة الحـروف : 


ـ " أين هُـم .. نحـن نبحـث عن المطلوبين الذين يهاجمون الجنـود " 


وفـرَّ الطـائر الأبيـض هـارباً ، يتخبط في الظلام علي غير هـدى ، خـائفاً ومبتعـداً عن كوخ العجوز ، وسمع طلقات رصاص عشوائية تشق الظلام ، هل كانت الطلقات تلاحقه ؟ ، سـأل نفسـه عندما سقـط بأرض مزروعة ، وجُرح جناحه وسال دمه ، لملم نفسه واستقر بجـوار نبات ، بكى الطائر الأبيض حزناً علي مصير العجوز ، وقـال لنفسـه : 


ـ " ليـس لي مكـان في مدينـة يحتلهـا الغـرباء .. عندما يطلع الصباح سأرحل لمدينة أخرى " 


عنـدما جـاء الصباح ، وجـد الطائر نفسه وسط الأرض التي تزرعها العجوز ، ظـلَّ واقفاً بين نباتاتها القائمة لا يدري ماذا يفعـل ؟ ، تذكَّـر العجـوز وبكي بحـزن ، وهطلتْ الدموع من عينـيه ، لم يكن قـادراً علي التفكـير ، أو تنفيـذ قـرار الرحيـل ، والألم يضرب جنـاحه المصاب ، كان حزيناً من أجـل العجـوز ، لا بـد أن الغـرباء ، قُسـاة القلوب ، قـد قتلـوها وهم يستجوبونها بغبائهم ليـلاً عن المطلوبين ، أو أنها ستموت رعباً ـ وهي العجـوز الوحيدة ـ لرؤيتهم ، أو أنها ربما تنجـو ، وتطلع الطائر لسماء الصبح ، ودعـا الله للعجوز أن تنجو من الغرباء ، وفكَّـر أن هروبه الآن لمدينة أخرى ، وغيابه عن ناظريها إن كانت حيَّة ، سوف يقتلها كل يوم مئات المرَّات وهي تنتظره ، وتنتظر ولـدها " إبراهيم " ، ولا تـراه إلاَّ في عـودته إليهـا .. 


وقرر الطـائر الأبيض الصغـير قراره الأخير ، بالعـودة إليها مهما كانت الأخطـار .. 


طار الطائر الأبيض عائداً لكوخ العجوز ، كان يطير لمسافة قصيرة ثم يهبط ليستريح قليلاً بسبب ألم جناحه المصاب ، عندما اقترب من المكان ، رأى باب الكوخ محطماً ، والجنود الغرباء قـد رحلوا ، وكانت جثث الكتاكيت الدامية مبعثرة بعشوائية علي الأرض ، بعـد أن دهمتها الأحـذية الثقيـلة أثناء المداهمـة ، بحـث عن العجوز بعينيه فلم يـرها في أي مكان ولم يسمع لها صوتاً ، انقبض قلبـه وعصرته يـد الخوف ، هبـط ، اقترب من الباب ، رآها جالسةً ، امتلأ قلبـه بالسعادة ، وحمـد الله ، ورأته العجـوز ، والتقتْ عيناها الصغيرتان الدامعتان بعينيه الصغيرتين الدامعتين ، اتسع ركنا فمها المشـدود بابتسامة وهي تشهق بالبكـاء ، وهتفـتْ بفرحة مبـللةً بالدموع :


ـ " إبراهيم .. تعـال يا بني وشـفْ ما حصـل " 


وعنـدما اقترب منها ورأتْ جرحَه انزعجتْ ، راحتْ تنظفه بالماء ، وتطهره ، وتلفه بقطعة قماش ، ثم حملته بيدهـا ونهضتْ ، أمام باب الكوخ المحطَّم جلستْ وهي تحتضنه بكفَّيها ، تستقبل قرص الشمس ، الذي يُشرق عنـد حافـة الكـون البعيـد  صباحكم أمان وحب بأذن  الله تعالى ..*

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..


فى رعاية الله دائماً ,, صباحكم دائماً على فطرة الإسلام بأذن الله تعالى  ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااحو
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..
بصبح عليكم بقصة قرأتها وبجد أتأثرت بيها أووووووى ,,
إستقيظت مبكرة كعـادتي .. بالرغم من أن اليـوم هو يـوم إجـازتي ، صغيرتي ريم كذلك ،
 اعتادت على الاستيقـاظ مبكـرا .. كنت اجلس في مكتبي مشغولـة بكتبي وأوراقي.. ماما ماذا تكتبين ؟

اكتب رســالة إلى الله ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍

هل تسمحين لي بقــراءتها مـامـا ؟؟

لا حبيبتي , هذه رسائلي الخاصة ولا احب أن يقرأها أحـد.

خرجت ريم من مكتبي وهي حزينـة, لكنها اعتـادت على ذلك .. فرفضي لها كان باستمـرار..


مر على الموضوع عدة أسـابيع , ذهبت إلى غرفـة ريم و لأول مرة ترتبـك ريم لدخـولي ... يا ترى لماذا هي مرتبكة؟


ريم .. ماذا تكتبيــن ؟

زاد ارتبـاكها .. وردت: لا شئ ماما ، إنها أوراقي الخاصة..

ترى ما الذي تكتبه ابنة التـاسعة وتخشـى أن أراه؟!!

اكتب رســائل إلى  الله كما تفعلين..

قطعت كلامها فجـأة وقالت: 

ولكن هل يتحقق كل ما نكتبه ماما؟

طبعا يا ابنتي فإن الله يعلـم كل شئ..


لم تسمح لي بقراءة ما كتبت , فخرجت من غرفتها واتجهت 

إلى زوجي المقعد "راشـد" كي اقرأ له الجرائد كالعادة ،كنت اقرأ الجـريدة وذهني شـارد مع صغيرتي , 

فلاحظ راشـد شرودي .. ظن بأنه سبب حزني .. 

فحاول إقنـاعي بأن اجلب له ممرضة .. كي تخفف علي هذا العبء.. يا إلهي لم أترد أن يفكر هكذا .. 

فحضنت رأسـه وقبلت جبينه الذي طالما تعب وعـرق من اجلي أنا وابنته ريـم .. 
واليوم يحسبني سأحـزن من أجل ذلك .. وأوضحت له سبب حزني وشـرودي...


ذهبت ريم إلى المدرسـة ، وعندما عـادت كان الطبيب في البيت فهرعت لترى والـدها المقعد وجلست بقربه تواسيه بمداعبـاتها وهمسـاتها الحنـونة.

وضح لي الطبيب سوء حـالة راشد وانصرف ، تناسيت أن ريم ما تزال طفلة ,
 ودون رحمة صارحتها أن الطبيب أكد لي أن قلب والدها الكبير الذي يحمل لها كل هذا الحـب بدأ يضعف كثيرا وانه لن يعيش لأكثر من ثلاث أسـابيع ، 

انهارت ريم ، وظلت تبكي وتردد:

لماذا يحصل كل هذا لبـابا ؟ لماذا؟

ادعي له بالشفاء يا ريم, يجب أن تتحلي بالشجاعة ، ولا تنسي رحمة الله ، انه القادر على كل شئ .. فأنت ابنته الكبيرة والوحيدة .. أنصتت ريم إلى أمها ونسيت حزنها , 

وداست على ألمها وتشجعت وقالت :

لن يموت أبي .

في كل صباح تقبل ريم خد والدها الدافئ , ولكنها اليوم عندما قبلته نظرت إليه بحنان وتوسل وقالت :
 ليتك توصلني يوما مثل صديقاتي ..

 فغمره حزن شديد فحاول اخفاءة وقال:

إن شاء الله سيأتي يوما واوصلك فيه يا ريم.. وهو واثق أن أعاقته لن تكمل فرحة ابنته الصغيرة..


أوصلت ريم إلى المدرسة , وعندما عدت إلى البيت ، 

غمرني فضول لأرى الرسائل التي تكتبها ريم إلى الله , بحثت 

في مكتبها ولم أجد أي شئ .. وبعد بحث طويل .. لا جدوى 

.. ترى أين هي ؟!!


ترى هل تمزقها بعد كتابتها؟


ربما يكون هنا .. لطالما أحبت ريم هذا الصندوق, طلبته مني مرارا فأفرغت ما فيه وأعطيتها الصندوق .. يا الهي انه يحوي 

رسائل كثيرة ... وكلها إلى الله !


يا رب ... يا رب ... يموت كلب جارنا سعيد , لأنه يخيفني!!

يا رب ... قطتنا تلد قطط كثيرة .. لتعوضها هن قططها التي ماتت !!!

يا رب ... ينجح ابن خالتي , لاني احبه !!!

يا رب ... تكبر أزهار بيتنا بسرعة , لأقطف كل يوم زهرة وأعطيها معلمتي!!!


والكثير من الرسائل الأخرى وكلها بريئة...


من اطرف الرسائل التي قرأتها هي التي تقول فيها :


يا رب ... يا رب ... كبر عقل خادمتنا , لأنها أرهقت أمي ..


يا الهي كل الرسائل مستجابة , 

لقد مات كلب جارنا منذ اكثر من أسبوع!

, قطتنااصبح لديها صغارا ,

ونجح احمد بتفوق ،

كبرت الأزهار , ريم تأخذ كل يوم زهرة إلى معلمتها ...


يا الهي لماذا لم تدعوا ريم ليشفى والدها  ويرتاح من عاهته ؟؟!! ....


شردت كثيرا ليتها تدعوا له .. ولم يقطع هذا الشرود إلا رنين 

الهاتف المزعج , ردت الخادمة ونادتني :

سيدتي .. المدرسة ...


المدرسة !! ... ما بها ريم ؟؟ هل فعلت شئ؟


أخبرتني أن ريم وقعت من الدور الرابع وهي في طريقها إلى منزل معلمتها الغائبة لتعطيها الزهرة .. وهي تطل من 

الشرفة ... وقعت الزهرة ... ووقعت ريم ...


كانت الصدمة قوية جدا لم أتحملها أنا ولا راشد... 

ومن شدة صدمته أصابه شلل في لسانه في لسانه فمن يومها لا يستطيع الكلام .


لماذا ماتت ريم ؟ لا أستطيع استيعاب فكرة 

وفاة ابنتي الحبيبة...

كنت اخدع نفسي كل يوم بالذهاب إلى مدرستها كأني أوصلها , كنت افعل كل شئ صغيرتي كانت تحبه ,
 كل زاوية في البيت تذكرني بها , أتذكر رنين ضحكاتها التي كانت تملأ علينا البيت بالحياة ... مرت سنوات على وفاتها .. وكأنه اليوم ...


في صباح يوم الجمعة أتت الخادمة وهي فزعة وتقول! 
أنها سمعت صوت صادر من غرفة ريم...

 يا الهي هل يعقل ريم عادت ؟؟ هذا جنون ...


أنت تتخيلين ... لم تطأ قدم هذه الغرفة منذ أن ماتت ريم..

أصر راشد على أن اذهب وارى ماذا هناك..


وضعت المفتاح في الباب وانقبض قلبي ... فتحت الباب فلم أتمالك نفسي ..

جلست ابكي وابكي ... ورميت نفسي على سريرها , انه يهتز .. آه تذكرت !!

قالت لي مرارا انه يهتز ويصدر صوتا عندما تتحرك , ونسيت 

أن اجلب النجار كي يصلحه لها ... ولكن لا فائدة الآن ...

لكن ما الذي اصدر الصوت .. نعم انه صوت وقوع اللوحة التي زينت بآيات الكرسي التي كانت تحرص ريم على قراءتها كل 

يوم حتى حفظتها ..وحين رفعتها كي أعلقها وجدت ورقة بحجم البرواز وضعت خلفه !!


يا إلهي إنها إحدى الرسائل ..... يا ترى ، ما الذي كان مكتوب 

في هذه الرسالة بالذات .. !!؟

ولماذا وضعتها ريم خلف الآية الكريمة .. ؟!؟


إنها إحدى الرسائل التي كانت تكتبها ريم إلى الله 

وكان مكتوباَ فيها :

يا رب ... يا رب ... أموت أنا ويعيش بابا ... !!

إنهم أصحاب القلوب الكبيرة
يموتون ليحي غيرهم .
فهل تقدر الدنيا هؤلاء ؟
وهل تعلمون جميعا أن هناك من يحترق ليحي الناس ؟
ومن يموت لتحي الأمة ؟
كل الرحمه لشهدائنا
هل هذا هو الحب
حب العطاء
ان نمنح حياتا ليسعد الاخرون
ام الحب ما نسمعه من الجميع اليوم...احبك
والله انه حب حاجات ورغبات
حب لناخد وليس لنعطي‬

 صباحكم حب ونقاء ورحمة بأذن الله تعالى  ..*

----------


## اليمامة

صباح بلون الزهر والسما الصافية..
صباح الفل

----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الفل عليكم جميعا
بأصبح عليكم بالغنوة اللطيفة دي لشادية
اسمها على عش الحب
من فيلم الزوجة ال 13
كلمات مرسى جميل عزيز 
ألحان منير مراد

للإستماع للغنوة



كلمات الأغنية
على عش الحب وطير ياحمام على عش الحب الحب
قول للأحلام انا جاية أوام على عش الحب الحب

وخطيبي حبيبي معايا بشويش بيقول ويايا

عارفين سكتنا سوا وحنوصل بيتنا سوا
ونام ونقوم ونقوم وناااام على حب ف حب

ياحمام ياابو جناح وردي على عش الحب وهدي
وافرشلنا فرحة كبيرة على أد حبيبي وأدي
والشوق وحبيبي وانا الليلة معادنا هنا
نقسم فرحتنا سوا ونقضي حياتنا سوا

ونام ونقوم ونقوم وناااام على حب ف حب


يلي ف أحلامي ناديتلك وف ليل الشوق غنيتلك
يا أحلى مكان في الدنيا أنا جيت لحبيبي وجيتلك

والشوق وحبيبي وانا الليلة معادنا هنا
تسمع ضحكتنا سوا وتشوف حلاوتنا سوا

ونام ونقوم ونقوم وناااام على حب ف حب

من الليلة خلاص ياحبيبي أنا وانت حنصبح عيلة
من الليلة حتبقى نصيبي ودي ليلة العمر الليلة

والشوق وحبيبي وأنا الليلة معادنا هنا

وتطول سهرتنا سوا ونقول حواديتنا سوا

ونام ونقوم ونقوم ونااااام على حب ف حب

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..
جمعة مباركة للجميع ,, وبصبح عليكم بأذكار يوم الجمعة :



 صباح مبارك للجميع باذن الله ..*

----------


## صفحات العمر

صباح الخيرات

----------


## nova_n

*صباح الأستغفار والرضا

*

----------


## سوما

*صباح النصر ..
سيظل يوم السادس من أكتوبر ( العاشر من رمضان ) رمزا لانتصار الإرادة وانتصار الكرامة العربية، 
سيظل هذا اليوم العظيم مصدر مجد وفخر وإجلال يحيط بقامة العسكرية المصرية على مر التاريخ، 
ويظل وساما على صدر كل مقاتل مصري شارك في العمليات أو حضر لها أو مهد لها، 
كما نرجو أن يكون شفيعا للشهداء الأبرار الذين ضحوا بأرواحهم ودمائهم الذكية لله تعالى قبل ربع قرن، من أجل أن أعيش أنا وأولادي وأبناء بلدي ننعم بالكرامة والعزة، 
فطوبى للشهداء .
و
تحية إلى شهداء مصر الأبرار ورحمة الله عليهم

و
تحية إلى قيم أكتوبر التي حان وقت عودتها وبعثها من جديد ..!!




و
ودت أن نتذكر جميعاً بهذه الذكرى والأنتصار العظيم ..
 صباحكم نصر وأنتصار باذن الله تعالى ..*

----------


## صفحات العمر

أخرمسافة شوق
بين روحى .. وتكوينى 
النبض زاد ف العروق ..
وشوقى وحنينى 
لصوت آدان الفجر 
ولعم وردانى
وعمتى سيدة 
وصحابى وجيرانى
بحب ريحة صباح الخير ف أوطانى

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..
بصبح عليكم بــ: 
كلمات قرأتها ولمستنى اوى ,, للكاتبة سارة درويش ..
الرابعة فجراً..
سمعتك تهمس في أذني بكلمات الآذان ،
و تدعوني برفق لأن أقف معك
بين يدي المولى عزوجل..



نهضت مسرعة لأتوضأ
كي أشهد أمام الله
بأنه حين اختصني وحدي بك
اختصني بأجمل نعمه على الإطلاق ..
أشهد بأنك أروع مخلوق على ظهر الأرض ..

نهضت لأدعو الله
ألا أعيش لحظة واحدة بعدك ..
وادعوه ألا تتعذب لحظة واحدة بعدى ..

 صباح محب وجميل للجميع باذن الله ..*

----------


## nova_n



----------


## صفحات العمر

> 


اللهم آمين 
ربنا يبارك فيكِ يا نوفــا ويحفظك من كل سوء 
صباحك مشرق

----------


## nova_n

> اللهم آمين 
> ربنا يبارك فيكِ يا نوفــا ويحفظك من كل سوء 
> صباحك مشرق


ألف شكر الأستاذ القدير محمد سعيد

ربنا يبارك لحضرتك ولدعواتك الجميلة يارب

شكرا

----------


## nova_n



----------


## أم أحمد

*صباح الخير يا أهل الخير*

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..



Morning is God’s way of saying one more time

Go,  Live life,   Make a difference,  Touch one’s heart,  
Encourage one’s mind,  Inspire one’s soul
&
Enjoy the day


.. Good Morning ..
 صبـاح سعيـد دائماً بأذن الله ..*

----------


## أم أحمد

*صباح الخير

جمعة مباركة علي الجميع ان شاء الله*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير يا أم أحمد
إنت فين؟
وصباح الخير على جميع أعضاء المنتدى
 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد ناصر
					

صباح الخير يا أم أحمد
إنت فين؟
وصباح الخير على جميع أعضاء المنتدى



صباح النور يا احمد
معلشي ما شوفتش مشاركتك غير دلوقتي
سماح بقي اصل النظر راح من زمان ههههه
انا موجودة يا افندم وبصبح تاني اهو


صباح الفل علي الجميع
جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم الطيب*

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..*بصبح عليكم باغنية ,, صبــاح الخيـــر ,,لــ: ماجد المهندس ..

*



صباح الخيـــــــــر
فايق ياهوى ..

يمكنا سوى

والدمع غرمني

وصفو لي دواء

(حبيبي )(حبيبي)

صباحك ورد وفل ولوز
ياعمري صبـــــــــــاح النور يالله اصحى غنت فيروز ...

الشمس طلعت يازين ..
وانت مغمض العينين ..

من تصحى تشرق عا الدنيا مو شمس وحده شمسين ..

(حبيبي )(حبيبي )
حبيبي صبـــــــــــــــــــــاح الخيـــــــــــر

طول الليل اتأمل وجهك ..
وماتقبل ها العين تنام ...

نريد نشوف عيونك اصحى ...
صرنا نغار من الاحلام ...

الشمس طلعت يازين وانت مغمض العينين
من تصحى تشرق عا الدنيا مو شمس وحده شمسين

(حبيبي)(حبيبي)
حبيبي صبــــــــــــــــاح الخيـــــــــــــــر

اتتحجج واتحرك يمك متقصد اطلع اصوات...
حتى تحس بيا وتصحى لي واخذ بوسااااااااااات وشمااااااااااااااات...

الشمس طلعت يازين وانت مغمض العينين
من تصحى تشرق عالدنيا مو شمس وحده شمسين

(حبيبي)(حبيبي)
حبيبي صبـــــــــاح الخيــــــــــــــــــر 
 صباحكم ورد وفــل ولــوز أن شاء الله ..*

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..


بصبح عليكم بكلمات قراتها من كتاب دع القلق وابدأ الحياة لــ ديل كارنيجي 


اليوم فقط سأكون سعيدا .... " معظم الناس يكونون سعداء بقدر ما يجعلون عقولهم عليه" .. فالسعادة تأتي من... الداخل، وهى ليست نابعة من أشياء خارجية.

اليوم فقط... سأحاول تهيئة نفسي وفق ما هو كائن .. وليس وفق ما هى عليه وأكيّف نفسي على ذلك.

اليوم فقط ... سأهتم بجسمي .... سأدربه .... سأرعاه ... أغذيه ... لا أسيء استعماله ... لا أهمله , حتى يستطيع أن يكون كآلة متكاملة تعمل في خدمتي.

اليوم فقط ... سأحاول تقوية عقلي .... سأتعلم شيئا مفيداً ... لن أكون راكد الذهن ..... سأقرأ شيئا يتطلب جهداُ ، وتفكيراً ، وتركيزاً .

اليوم فقط.... سأدرب روحي بثلاث طرق.... سأفعل لشخص ما خيراً ، دون انتظار الرد ... وسأفعل شيئين على الأقل لا أريد فعلهما ولكن سأفعلهما من أجل التدريب وحسب.

اليوم فقط ... سأكون مقبولاً ... سأبدو على أحسن حال، وأفضل لبس، أتكلم بصوت منخفض ، أكون محايداً إزاء المديح .... لا أنتقد شيئاً ، لا أكتشف في أي شخص خطأ ... ولا أحاول تنظيم أو تطوير أي شخص.

اليوم فقط..... سأحاول الحياة لهذا اليوم فقط ... لن أستدعي مشكلات حياتي كلها ... أستطيع أن أعمل لمدة 12 ساعة ، في أشياء تناسبني، فقط إذا توجب عليّ الاحتفاظ بها طيلة حياتي.

اليوم فقط .... سيكون لي برنامج ... سأسجل لكل ساعة ما أتوقع عمله فيها ... لكنني لن أطبقه بحذافيره ... بل سأحتفظ به ... لأنه سيعالج عندي آفتين: التسرع والتردد.

اليوم فقط ... سأعطي نفسي نصف ساعة مع الهدوء والاسترخاء ... خلالها سأفكر في الله ، كي أُدخل في حياتي تأملاً ولو بسيطاً.

- اليوم فقط.... لن أخاف.... لن أخاف خصوصاً من أن أكون سعيداً ... كي أستمتع بما هو جميل... وبأن أحب ... أن أفكر في أولئك الذين احبهم ويحبونني.

ويبقى الأمل ..!!

 صبـاح جديد وكله أمل بأذن الله ..*

----------


## سوما

*صباح الحب..


بصبح عليكم بقصه قصيرة قرأتها بعنوان "هكذا بدأت قصة الحب" للشاعر سلطان الرواد كتبها عام 2001 
وحازت على جائزة أفضل قصه قصيرة على مستوى جامعات الخليج العربي ..


فى قديم الزمان حيث لم يكن على الأرض بشر بعد كانت الفضائل والرذائل تطوف العالم معاً وتشعر بالملل الشديد ,,
ذات يوم و كـ حل لمشكلة الملل المستعصية اقترح الإبداع لعبة وأسماها الأستغماية أحب الجميع الفكرة والكل بدأ يصرخ: أريد أنا ان أبدأ..أريد انا أن أبدأ 
الجنون قال: أنا من سيغمض عينيه ويبدأ العد وأنتم عليكم مباشرة الأختفاء 
ثم أنه اتكأ بمرفقيه على شجرة وبدأ واحد ,اثنين ,ثلاثة 
وبدأت الفضائل والرذائل بالأختباء ,,,,

وجدت الرقه مكاناً لنفسها فوق القمر ,,
 وأخفت الخيانة نفسها في كومة زبالة ,,
وذهب الولع بين الغيوم ,,
ومضى الشوق الى باطن الأرض ,,
الكذب قال بصوت عالٍ :- سأخفي نفسي تحت الحجارة ثم توجه لقعر البحيرة ..!!
واستمر الجنون: تسعة وسبعون, ثمانون, واحد وثمانون 

خلال ذلك أتمت كل الفضائل والرذائل تخفيها ماعدا الحب كعادته لم يكن صاحب قرار وبالتالي لم يقرر أين يختفي وهذا غير مفاجيء لأحد, فنحن نعلم كم هو صعب اخفاء الحب ..!!
تابع الجنون: خمسة وتسعون, ستة وتسعون, سبعة وتسعون 
وعندما وصل الجنون في تعداده الى المائة قفز الحب وسط أجمة من الورد واختفى بداخلها ,,
 فتح الجنون عينيه وبدأ البحث صائحاً: أنا آتٍ إليكم, أنا آتٍ إليكم..

 كان الكسل أول من أنكشف لأنه لم يبذل أي جهد في إخفاء نفسه ثم ظهرت الرقّه المختفية في القمر وبعدها خرج الكذب من قاع البحيرة مقطوع النفس واشار الجنون على الشوق ان يرجع من باطن الأرض,,
الجنون وجدهم جميعاً واحداً بعد الآخر ماعدا الحب كاد يصاب بالإحباط واليأس في بحثه عن الحب ..واقترب الحسد من الجنون, 
حين اقترب منه الحسد همس في أذن الجنون قال: الحب مختفاً بين شجيرة الورد..!!

إلتقط الجنون شوكة خشبية أشبه بالرمح وبدأ في طعن شجيرة الورد بشكل طائش ولم يتوقف الا عندما سمع صوت بكاء يمزق القلوب ظهر الحب من تحت شجيرة الورد وهو يحجب عينيه بيديه والدم يقطر من بين أصابعه..!!

صاح الجنون نادماً: يا إلهي ماذا فعلت بك ؟ لقد افقدتك بصرك ماذا أفعل كي أصلح غلطتي بعد أن أفقدتك البصر ؟ 
أجابه الحب: لن تستطيع إعادة النظر لي, لكن لازال هناك ما تستطيع فعله لأجلي ( كن دليلي )..!!

 وهذا ماحصل ومنذ ذلك اليوم يمضي «الحب الأعمى يقوده الجنون ..!!» 

 صبـاحكم حب وسعادة بأذن الله ..*

----------


## أم أحمد

*صباح الخير علي الجميع*

----------


## nova_n



----------


## nariman

لو تعرفي ..  على الحجار
___________________

لو تعرفي أنا قد ايه موجود تملي في سكتك

وحلم دافي لسه تحت مخدتك

أنا قوتك .. حريتك .. حنيتك

وتهورك .. وحكمتك .. وألفتك .. وغربتك

ورغبتك في الحياة ..

وهل افترقنا .. مش صحيح

الحب غير كل شئ

والروح تبوح بأسرار اللقا لحظة ميلادنا كل يوم

ليه ترسمي الكون الوسيع صندوق ورق

استسلمي واحلمي بكون جديد ومختلف

واللي نلاقيه هو المهم .. وأي شئ بنخسره ماهوش مهم

ومستحيل الحلم ممكن يبتدي منغير وصال بين البشر

ونجوم كتير بتتولد حين نلتقي..

ونجوم تموت لو نفترق 

-------------

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا بتسـامة صبح بتشرشب ضيـا 
فوق براح أبيض فى أبيض 
لون قلوب الأوليـــا
لملمى أشواقى أكتر 
واحلمى و.. قلبى اللى ساكنك 
هو بس عليه يفسر
محمد سعيد

----------


## nova_n

> يا بتسـامة صبح بتشرشب ضيـا 
> فوق براح أبيض فى أبيض 
> لون قلوب الأوليـــا
> لملمى أشواقى أكتر 
> واحلمى و.. قلبى اللى ساكنك 
> هو بس عليه يفسر
> محمد سعيد



يا ابتسامة صبح لونها لون النهار
مسحت من جوانا طعم المرار
والعصفور يسبح يسبح
ويدعى يارب ماحد 
لقلوب البشر الطيبة يجرح
واليك يارب تملى الفرار

الأستاذ القدير المايسترو
محمد سعيد

صباحك خير وكل سنة وانت طيب واسرتك طيبة
سامحنى كلمات تواصل صغنونة على قدى

شكرا

----------


## a_leader

كل سنة و انتم طيبين

----------


## the_chemist

بصبح عليك في يوم وقفة

وقفة بتتنزل فيها الرحمات ع الكل

تاني يومها عيد سعيد

يارب حياتنا جميعاً تبقي فل للكل

----------


## سوما

*صباح العيد ...
أول صباح فى أيام عيد الأضحى المبارك ,,,,

و
كل عام وجميع أبناء مصر بخير وعافية وسلام ,,,,
بصبح عليكم بـــ: تكبيرات العيد ...



و
يارب السنة اللى جاية نكون مجتمعين ونؤدى مناسك الحج ,,,


 صباح مبارك للجميع بأذن الله تعالى..*

----------


## عزة نفس

*





كل عام وانتم جميعاً بألف خير 


*

----------


## ابن البلد

*النهارده هصبح عليكم بحكمة وغنوة الحكمة بتقول





لا تكره أحد أبداً .. فكل من آذاك قد أعطك درساً على طبق من ذهب وهو لا يعلم لا تكره أحد أبداً .. فكل من آذاك قد أعطاك



أما الغنوة فهي بوعدك لراغب علامة من ألبوم سنين رايحة 2010
الغنوة جميلة جدا وكلماتها رائعه ولكن بحس في بعض القطع الموسيقية أنها متشابهه مع قطع موسيقية من غنوة لشرين بس مش قادر أحدد انهي بالظبط هل هي بتوحشني ولا بطمنك.

كلمات الأغنية
النهارده بوعدك
لا هنام ولا هتغمض عنيا
غير لما أجي لك وأعوضك
وتشوفي حب الدنيا فيا
جي علشان دلوقتي أقولك
أني بعدك مش بعيش
ممكن أنسى أي حاجه 
لكن أنت متتنسيش
لو هضحي بعمري ليكي مش كتير أبدا عليكي
ما أنت عشتي العمر كله ليا بس مقولتليش
كنت دايما جنب مني وعارفه اني مش معاكي
كنت حاسه بجد بيا أنا كنت مش حاسس هواكي
كل حاجه في عمري ناقصة أنت كملتيها بيكي
ياما هونتي عليا وأنت حزنك كان مليكي 
وأما كنت اتعب شوية والهموم تكتر عليا 
كنت بتحسي اللي فيا قبل حتى ما أقوله ليكي

للإستماع للأغنية



*

----------


## عزة نفس



----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير...

 صباحكم جميل بأذن الله تعالى..*

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير...
بصبح عليكم بأغنية بحبها لــ: Celion Dion و اسمها :Because you Love Me




For all those times you stood by me
For all the truth that you made me see
For all the joy you brought to my life
For all the wrong that you made right
For every dream you made come true
For all the love I found in you
I'll be forever thankful baby
You're the one who held me up
Never let me fall
You're the one who saw me through through it all

You were my strength when I was weak
You were my voice when I couldn't speak
You were my eyes when I couldn't see
You saw the best there was in me
Lifted me up when I couldn't reach
You gave me faith 'coz you believed
I'm everything I am
Because you loved me

You gave me wings and made me fly
You touched my hand I could touch the sky
I lost my faith, you gave it back to me
You said no star was out of reach
You stood by me and I stood tall
I had your love I had it all
I'm grateful for each day you gave me
Maybe I don't know that much
But I know this much is true
I was blessed because I was loved by you

You were my strength when I was weak
You were my voice when I couldn't speak
You were my eyes when I couldn't see
You saw the best there was in me
Lifted me up when I couldn't reach
You gave me faith 'coz you believed
I'm everything I am
Because you loved me

You were always there for me
The tender wind that carried me
A light in the dark shining your love into my life
You've been my inspiration
Through the lies you were the truth
My world is a better place because of you

You were my strength when I was weak
You were my voice when I couldn't speak
You were my eyes when I couldn't see
You saw the best there was in me
Lifted me up when I couldn't reach
You gave me faith 'coz you believed
I'm everything I am
Because you loved me

I'm everything I am
Because you loved me


لكل الأوقات التي وقفت بها الى جانبي
لكل الصدق الذي اريتني
لكل الفرح الذي اتيت به الى حياتي
لكل الأخطاء التي اصلحتها بي
لكل الأحلام التي حققتها لي
لكل الحب الذي وجدته بداخلك
سأشكرك دوما
انت الشخص الذي جعلني اقف
لم يوقعني ابدا
انت الشخص الذي رأيت داخلي...

كنت قوتي عندما كنت ضعيفة
كنت صوتي عندما كنت عاجزة عن الكلام
كنت العين عندما كنت عاجزة عن الرؤية
كنت الأفضل بي..
رفعتني الى حيث لم استطع الذهاب
اعطيتني الأخلاص لأنك صدقتني
انا هو انا ,, لأنك احببتني ..!!

اعطيتني الأجنحة وجعلتني اطير
لمست يدي فلمست السماء
اضعت خلاصي وانت اعدته الي
قلت تستطيعين لمس كل النجوم
وقفت جانبي
انا ممتنة على كل يوم اعطيتني ياه
ربما لا اعرف الكثير
لكنني اعرف الصدق
كنت محظوظة لأنك احببتني ..!

كنت قوتي عندما كنت ضعيفة
كنت صوتي عندما كنت عاجزة عن الكلام
كنت العين عندما كنت عاجزة عن الرؤية
كنت الأفضل بي
رفعتني الى حيث لم استطع الذهاب
اعطيتني الأخلاص لأنك صدقتني
انا هو انا ,, لأنك احببتني ..!!

كنت كل شيء املكه
الهواء الحنون الذي حملني
الضوء المشرق في الضلام هو حبك لحياتي
كنت الهامي
من خلال الكذب انت كنت الصدق
حياتي هي افضل مكان بسببك

كنت قوتي عندما كنت ضعيفة
كنت صوتي عندما كنت عاجزة عن الكلام
كنت العين عندما كنت عاجزة عن الرؤية
كنت الأفضل بي
رفعتني الى حيث لم استطع الذهاب
اعطيتني الأخلاص لأنك صدقتني
انا هو انا
لأنك احببتني
انا هو انا ,, لأنك احببتني ..!!

 صباحكم حب وسعادة بأذن الله تعالى..*

----------


## nova_n

بأصبح عليكم جميعا وجمعة مباركة



وهذا الدعاء

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

و ضحكت لي بعد الأسى يا زماني

قربت لي حلم الطفولة السعيدة

خطوة كمان و انول ارق الأماني

عاليا البعيدة ..خلاص، مهياش بعيدة

دنيا جديدة تنفتح لي و بتاخدني

افتح لها عيني و قلبي و روحي

و افتح لها دراعيني تاخدها في حضني

ألاقي حزني داب و طابت جروحي

دنيا جديدة تنفتح لي دروبها

بلاقي نفسي فيها و احضن خيالي

همد خطوي ..من شروقها لغروبها

و ان ليلت.. احلامي شمس الليالي

أيوة يا دنيا حني و اتبسم لي

بعد ضلام الفجر طالع يلالي

اه يا نسايم الجنة على قلبي ميلي

و شيلي جناحاتي لفوووووق للعلالي

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*
بأصبح عليكم بحكمه جميله

أصبر على كيد الحاقد

فئن الصبر قاتله

فالنار تأكل نفسها

إن لم تجد ما تأكله**
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

صباح الخير 






00hB0530sco.jpg

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباح الفل على الجميع

كل سنه وإنتم أجمل وأجمل*

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير...
Happy New Year

بصبح عليكم مع بداية سنة جديدة ,, وكلنا جوانا أمنيات وأحلام ....
 يارب يحقق أمنيات الكل .. وتكون سنة جميلة وسعيدة واحلى من اللى فاتت للجميع ..
واغنية : ربك لما يريد ,,, لــ : محمد منير ..





ربك لما يريد 
احلامنا هتتحقق
وكلامنا هيتصدق
والغايب هيعود

ربك لما يريد 
قلب العاصي يسلم 
وعيونا هتتكلم 
ولا شئ يبقى بعيد 

ربك لما يريد 
الصعب بيتهون 
والحزن بيتلون
طول ما الايد فى الايد 

ربك لما يريد 
هلاقيك بتقربلي 
تفتح حضنك قبلي
ولا فى بينا حدود 

حب لاخر حته 
فى قلبك روق 
ماتخبيش شوقك
ولا حبك دوق 
سيب احساسك ياخدك ليا
اهجر ناسك واسكن فيا 
بكرة ده لسه حكاية بعيدة 
لسه فى علم الغيب

حب كأنك حلم معدي
عيش 
ماتخليش ولا ثانية تعدي
عيش 
خدني لحضنك اروي حنينك 
واقسم حزنك بيني وبينك 
وارضى بكل اللى بيتقسم 
ده المكتوب مكتوب

ربك لما يريد 
احلامنا هتتحقق 
وكلامنا هيتصدق
والغايب هيعود 

ربك لما يريد 
قلب العاصي يسلم 
وعيونا هتتكلم 
ولا شئ يبقى بعيد 
ربك لما يريد صباحكم سعيد وسنة أسعد بأذن الله تعالى..*

----------


## أوركيـدا

صباح الخير على الجميع

و جمعه مباركه عليكم

----------


## hanoaa

صباحكوا زى العسل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

tumblr_l93sg0dKWG1qccrjio1_1280.jpg


(عندما يوزع  الله الأقدار ولا يمنحني شيئاً اريده!
أدرك تماما أن الله سيمنحني شيئاً أجمل...
شيئاً يعجز الجميع عن منحي اياه,,,ويتعالى الله بمقدرته)

----------


## الشحرورة

*

من جمعه مباركة
اتمنى لكل ابناء مصر بالخير والسعادة
ربنا يسعد كل صباحاتكم*

----------


## hanoaa

هاصبح عليكوا بمسج جاتلى ع الموبايل
يارسالة الجمعة إنثرى اليوم عبيراًمن الزهور
بلغى منى أحبتى سلاماً و ذكريهم بالصلاة على الرسول
و أخبريهم أن بسورة الكهف نوراً
و ذكريهم بساعة القبول
و لا تنسينى من دعائك عسى أن نحظى بالإجابة من رب غفور
صباحكوا زى العسل

----------


## طريق

عندما يأتى المساء أكون ميالا لقول صباح الخير أكثر
 في ليالي الشتاء يكون دفء الصباح أمنية
 وتكون طزاجته أنشودة للمحبة
 دفئا ومحبة وصباحا للجميع

----------


## nariman

:xmas 29:

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..
بصبح عليكم بقصيدة بحبها اووووووووووى للشاعر صلاح جاهين ,, اسمها ع اسم مصر ..
النهادرة الصبح اول مرة لاقيتنى بقول الجزء اللى بحبه منها وحفظاه ( أول جزء منها ) وبدندنه لنفسى من الصبح ..


اسم مصر

على اسم مصر التاريخ يقدر يقول ما شاء

أنا مصر عندي أحب وأجمل الأشياء

بحبها وهي مالكة الأرض شرق وغرب

وبحبها وهي مرمية جريحة حرب

بحبها بعنف وبرقة وعلى استحياء

واكرهها وألعن أبوها بعشق زي الداء

واسيبها واطفش في درب وتبقى هي ف درب

وتلتفت تلاقيني جنبها في الكرب

والنبض ينفض عروقي بألف نغمة وضرب

على اسم مصر

مصر النسيم في الليالي وبياعين الفل

ومرايه بهتانة ع القهوة .. أزورها .. واطل

القى النديم طل من مطرح منا طليت

والقاها برواز معلق عندنا في البيت

فيه القمر مصطفى كامل حبيب الكل

المصري باشا بشواربه اللي ما عرفوا الذل

ومصر فوق في الفراندة واسمها جولييت

ولما جيت بعد روميو بربع قرن بكيت

ومسحت دموعي في كمي ومن ساعتها وعيت

على اسم مصر

أنا اللي اسمي حتحـور .. أنا بنت رع

مثـال الأمـومـة ورمـز الحـنـان

تفـيض حـلمـاتي وتمـلا الـتـرع

وتسـقـي البـشـر كلهـم والغـيـطان

نهايته يا مصر اللي كانت أصبحت وخلاص

تمثال بديع وانفه في الطين غاص

وناس من البدو شدوا عليه حبال الخيش

والقرص رع العظيم بقى صاج خبيز للعيش

وساق محارب قديم مبتورة ف أبو قرقاص

ما تعرف اللي بترها سيف والا رصاص

والا الخراب اللي صاب عقل البلد بالطيش

قال ابن خلدون أمم متفسخة تعيش ليش

وحصان صهل صحى جميع الجيش

على اسم مصر

النخل في العالي والنيل ماشي طوالي

معكوسة فيه الصـور .. مقلوبة وانا مالي

يا ولاد أنا ف حالي زي النقش في العواميد

زي الهلال اللي فوق مدنة بنوها عبيد

وزي باقي العبيد باجري على عيالي

باجري وخطوي وئيد من تقل أحمالي

محنيه قامتي .. وهامتي كأن فيها حديد

وعينيا رمل العريش فيها وملح رشيد

لكني بافتحها زي اللي اتولدت من جديد

على اسم مصر

مصر .. التلات أحرف الساكنة اللي شاحنة ضجيج

زوم الهوا وطقش موج البحر لما يهيج

وعجيج حوافر خيول بتجر زغروطة

حزمة نغم صعب داخلة مسامعي مقروطة

في مسامي مضغوطه مع دمي لها تعاريج

ترع وقنوات سقت من جسمي كل نسيج

وجميع خيوط النسيج على نبرة مربوطة

أسمعها مهموسة والا أسمعها مشخوطة

شبكة رادار قلبي جوه ضلوعي مضبوطة

على اسم مصر

وترن من تاني نفس النبرة في وداني

ومؤشر الفرحة يتحرك في وجداني

وأغاني واحشاني باتذكرها ما لهاش عد

فيه شيء حصل أو بيحصل أو حيحصل جد

أو ربما الأمر حالة وجد واخداني

انا اللي ياما الهوى جابني ووداني

وكلام على لساني جاني لابد أقوله لحد

القمح ليه اسمه قمح اليوم وأمس وغد

ومصر يحرم عليها .. والجدال يشتد

على اسم مصر

 صباحكم حرية بأذن الله تعالى*

----------


## golden flower_H

:36 3 16:  :36 3 16: 
هذه مقوله سمعتها وعجبتنيملف مرفق 24759ملف مرفق 24760

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..
بصبح عليكم بقصة وكلمات جميلة ..
أراد رجل أن يبيع بيته وينتقل إلى بيت أفضل

فذهب إلى أحد أصدقائه وهو رجل أعمال وخبير في أعمال التسويق ،
وطلب منه أن يساعده في كتابه إعلان لبيع البيت وكان الخبير يعرف البيت جيداً فكتب وصفاً مفصلاً له
أشاد فيه بالموقع الجميل والمساحة الكبيرة ووصف التصميم الهندسي الرائع ، ثم تحدث عن الحديقة وحمام السباحة .. الخ !
وقرأ كلمات الإعلان علي صاحب المنزل الذي أصغى إليه في اهتمام شديد وقال...أرجوك أعد قراءة الإعلان

وحين أعاد الكاتب القراءة قال الرجل يا له من بيت رائع !
لقد ظللت طول عمري أحلم باقتناء مثل هذا البيت ولم أكن أعلم إنني أعيش فيه إلي أن سمعتك تصفه ..!

ثم أبتسم قائلاً: من فضلك لا تنشر الإعلان فبيتي غير معروض للبيع !

===================
لحظة من فضلك فالقصة لم تنتهي بعد
===================

هناك مقولة قديمه تقول:

أحصي النعم التي أعطاها الله لك واكتبها واحدة واحدة وستجد نفسك أكثر سعادة مما قبل ...

إننا ننسى أن نشكر الله تعالى لأننا لا نتأمل في النعم ولا نحسب ما لدينا ,, ولأننا نرى المتاعب فنتذمر ولا نرى النعم.

قال أحدهم:

إننا نشكو ..لأن الله جعل تحت الورود أشواك..
وكان الأجدر بنا أن نشكره ..لأنه جعل فوق الشوك ورداً !!

ويقول آخر:

تألمت كثيراً ..عندما وجدت نفسي حافي القدمين..
ولكنني شكرت الله كثيرا.. حينما وجدت آخر ليس له قدمين !

أسألك بـ الله كم شخص ..

تمنى لو انه يملك مثل.. سيارتك, بيتك, جوالك, شهادتك, وظيفتك.. إلخ ؟

كم من الناس ..يمشون حفاة وأنت تقود سيارة ؟

كم من الناس ..ينامون في الخلاء وأنت في بيتك ؟

كم شخص ..يتمنى فرصة للتعليم وأنت تملك شهادة ؟

كم عاطل ..عن العمل وأنت موظف ؟

كم كفيف ..يتمنى أن يرى وأنت مبصر ؟

كم .. وكم .. وكم .. وكم .. ؟!

ألم يحن الوقت لأن تقول:

يا رب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى و لك الحمد إذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضا

 صباحكم رضا بأذن الله تعالى*

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..
بصبح عليكم فى أحلى يوم وعيد لكل أم  ..و
صباح الخير يا مولاتي ,,




 بحبك يا أمي 
 صباحكم  حب وحنان وعيد بأذن الله تعالى*

----------


## nova_n

صباح الخير بالليل
لانى مالحقتش ادخل الصبح


*
وهذا دعاء



*

----------


## ابن البلد

احب أصبح عليكم بالمزيكا دي
Green thought 




الكلمات
Meanwhile the mind, from pleasure less,
Withdraws into its happiness;
The mind, that ocean where each kind
Does straight its own resemblance find,
Yet it creates, transcending these,
Far other worlds, and other seas;

Yet it creates, transcending these,
To a green thought in a green shade.
Annihilating all that's made.
Green shade
All that's made
All that's made

Here at the fountain's sliding foot,
Or at some fruit tree's mossy root,
Casting the body's vest aside,
My soul into the boughs does glide;
There like a bird it sits and sings,
Then whets, and combs its silver wings;
There like a bird it sits and sings,

To a green thought in a green shade.
Annihilating all that's made
Green shade
All that's made
All that's made

To a green thought in a green shade.
Annihilating all that's made.
Green shade
All that's made
All that's made

All that's made
All that's made

----------


## kethara

*

باصبح عليكم بورود الربيع*

----------


## nova_n



----------


## جيهان محمد على

طلاب يابانيون يدرسون فى العراء بعد شهر واحد من إلقاء القنبلة الذرية عليهم 





وهاهم يدرسون بعد زلزال اليابان الأخير ...


إنها دعوة للتأمل فى أنفسنا وفيهم ...!!!

----------


## nova_n

> طلاب يابانيون يدرسون فى العراء بعد شهر واحد من إلقاء القنبلة الذرية عليهم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وهاهم يدرسون بعد زلزال اليابان الأخير ...
> 
> 
> إنها دعوة للتأمل فى أنفسنا وفيهم ...!!!


*
أختى الرقيقة جيهان

ما شاء الله عليهم عندهم هدف وأرادة قوية
مقالوش احنا خارجين من زلزال نريح شوية
من التعليم بداية نجاح الأمم

شكرا*

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير.. 
بصبح عليكم بـــ
و

 صباحكم نــــــــور ورضـــا باذن الله تعالى*

----------


## وجدى محمود

> طلاب يابانيون يدرسون فى العراء بعد شهر واحد من إلقاء القنبلة الذرية عليهم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وهاهم يدرسون بعد زلزال اليابان الأخير ...
> 
> 
> إنها دعوة للتأمل فى أنفسنا وفيهم ...!!!



*
يأستاذه جيهان

دى ناس متوسط ساعات العمل عندهم 11 ساعه

وعندنا فى مصر 48 دفيفه

تخلى لو زاد المتوسط عندنا ل 8 ساعات فقط

 حنكون إيه فى العالم ده 

عموما

صباح الفل على أغلى إخوات فى الدنيا*

----------


## nova_n

باصبح عليكم بهذة الكلمات 

وللمرة الألف تسأل عن حبنا
وأجيب
بأني شهيد اليدين اللتين
تعدان لي قهوتي في الصباح

محمود درويش**

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير.. 
بصبح عليكم بـــ

آللهم " صَبّحْ " , آحبتي
بـ قلب منشرح , . وهم منفرج !
وسعآدة تغمرهم , . و رزق ينفعهم , وصحة يشكرونك عليهآ
آللهم آمييين . .


 صباحكم معطــــــــــــر بذكرالله تعالى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

طـ ــفـ ــلـة لا أكثر ..!!

----------


## ابن البلد

مع أول ساعة من ساعات اليوم الجديد 
بصبح عليكم برائعه لنيكولاي ريمسكي كورساكوف  ... شهرازاد
الجزء الأول من الأركيسترا





الجزء الثاني





الجزء الثالث



الجزء الرابع



الجزء الخامس

----------


## kethara

*

باصبح عليكم بالأبتسامة

الابتسامة سنة نبوية ووسيلة دعوية
وهي من صفة النبي -صل الله عليه وسلم- 
كما يقول أصحاب السير: أنه كان بسـّام المحيا،
كيف لا يكون وهو القائل:
(تَبَسُّمُكَ فِي وَجْهِ أَخِيكَ صَدَقَةٌ)
رواه الترمذي، وصححه الألباني

مع تحيتى*

----------


## nova_n

صباح الخيـــــــــــر

----------


## nova_n

صباح الخير 



جمعة مباركة للجميع

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير.. 
بقالى كتير ما صبحت عليكم من هنا 
وبصبح عليكم بكلمات قرأتها من فترة طويلة وكل مدى بحس بمدى صدقها وصحتها .. 



هناك فراغات يتركها الراحلون .... فراغات لايمكن ان تملاها بشخص آخر ....!!
فالفراغ الذي يتركه رحيل *الأم * لاتملؤه حبيبة ..
والفراغ الذي تتركه * الحبيبة* لايملؤه صديق ...
والفراغ الذي يتركه *صديق * لايملؤه صديق آخر .....
الأشخاص كالألوان ,, اذا رحل عن حياتك اللون الأحمر قد يهون عليك اللون الاخضر بعض الألم ,,
لكنه مهما كان مخلصاً لن يصبح أحمر في يوم من الأيام ...!!

 صباحكم معطــــــــــــر بذكرالله تعالى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بصبح عليكم بهذا النقاء

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير.. 
بصبح عليكم بكلمات قرأتها دلوقتى وحستها اوووووووووووووووى .. 


ذآت صبآح سَتّزهر آحلآآآمنآ وآمآآنينآ ,, آلتي زرعنآهآ بتربة آليقين بآلله ..
فلآ تنسوآ أن تَسقوهآ كٌل صبآح بآلدعآء ..

 صبآحكٌم يَقيييين بآن كل مآ نحلم به سيتحقق يوماً مآ ..*

----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الفل والزهور والنقاء والكلمات الرائعة عليكم جميعا

هبصح عليكم بغنوة لماجدة الرومي
مع الجريدة

----------


## أم أحمد



----------


## ابن البلد

بصبح عليكم بقصيدة نزار قباني بعنوان 
إلي رجل

متى ستعرف كم أهواك يا رجلا

أبيع من أجله الدنيـــا وما فيها

يا من تحديت في حبي له مدنـا

بحالهــا وسأمضي في تحديهـا

لو تطلب البحر في عينيك أسكبه

أو تطلب الشمس في كفيك أرميها

أنـا أحبك فوق الغيم أكتبهــا

وللعصافيـر والأشجـار أحكيهـا

أنـا أحبك فوق الماء أنقشهــا

وللعناقيـد والأقـداح أسقيهـــا

أنـا أحبك يـا سيفـا أسال دمي

يـا قصة لست أدري مـا أسميها

أنـا أحبك حاول أن تسـاعدني

فإن من بـدأ المأساة ينهيهـــا

وإن من فتح الأبواب يغلقهــا

وإن من أشعل النيـران يطفيهــا

يا من يدخن في صمت ويتركني

في البحر أرفع مرسـاتي وألقيهـا

ألا تراني ببحر الحب غارقـة

والموج يمضغ آمـالي ويرميهــا

إنزل قليلا عن الأهداب يا رجلا

مــا زال يقتل أحلامي ويحييهـا

كفاك تلعب دور العاشقين معي

وتنتقي كلمــات لست تعنيهــا

كم اخترعت مكاتيبـا سترسلها

وأسعدتني ورودا سوف تهديهــا

وكم ذهبت لوعد لا وجود لـه

وكم حلمت بأثـواب سأشريهــا

وكم تمنيت لو للرقص تطلبني

وحيـرتني ذراعي أين ألقيهـــا

ارجع إلي فإن الأرض واقفـة

كأنمــا فرت من ثوانيهــــا

إرجـع فبعدك لا عقد أعلقــه

ولا لمست عطوري في أوانيهــا

لمن جمالي لمن شال الحرير لمن

ضفـائري منذ أعـوام أربيهــا

إرجع كما أنت صحوا كنت أم مطرا

فمــا حياتي أنا إن لم تكن فيهـا
متى ستعرف كم أهواك يا رجلا

أبيع من أجله الدنيـــا وما فيها

يا من تحديت في حبي له مدنـا

بحالهــا وسأمضي في تحديهـا

لو تطلب البحر في عينيك أسكبه

أو تطلب الشمس في كفيك أرميها

أنـا أحبك فوق الغيم أكتبهــا

وللعصافيـر والأشجـار أحكيهـا

أنـا أحبك فوق الماء أنقشهــا

وللعناقيـد والأقـداح أسقيهـــا

أنـا أحبك يـا سيفـا أسال دمي

يـا قصة لست أدري مـا أسميها

أنـا أحبك حاول أن تسـاعدني

فإن من بـدأ المأساة ينهيهـــا

وإن من فتح الأبواب يغلقهــا

وإن من أشعل النيـران يطفيهــا

يا من يدخن في صمت ويتركني

في البحر أرفع مرسـاتي وألقيهـا

ألا تراني ببحر الحب غارقـة

والموج يمضغ آمـالي ويرميهــا

إنزل قليلا عن الأهداب يا رجلا

مــا زال يقتل أحلامي ويحييهـا

كفاك تلعب دور العاشقين معي

وتنتقي كلمــات لست تعنيهــا

كم اخترعت مكاتيبـا سترسلها

وأسعدتني ورودا سوف تهديهــا

وكم ذهبت لوعد لا وجود لـه

وكم حلمت بأثـواب سأشريهــا

وكم تمنيت لو للرقص تطلبني

وحيـرتني ذراعي أين ألقيهـــا

ارجع إلي فإن الأرض واقفـة

كأنمــا فرت من ثوانيهــــا

إرجـع فبعدك لا عقد أعلقــه

ولا لمست عطوري في أوانيهــا

لمن جمالي لمن شال الحرير لمن

ضفـائري منذ أعـوام أربيهــا

إرجع كما أنت صحوا كنت أم مطرا

فمــا حياتي أنا إن لم تكن فيهـا
متى ستعرف كم أهواك يا رجلا

أبيع من أجله الدنيـــا وما فيها

يا من تحديت في حبي له مدنـا

بحالهــا وسأمضي في تحديهـا

لو تطلب البحر في عينيك أسكبه

أو تطلب الشمس في كفيك أرميها

أنـا أحبك فوق الغيم أكتبهــا

وللعصافيـر والأشجـار أحكيهـا

أنـا أحبك فوق الماء أنقشهــا

وللعناقيـد والأقـداح أسقيهـــا

أنـا أحبك يـا سيفـا أسال دمي

يـا قصة لست أدري مـا أسميها

أنـا أحبك حاول أن تسـاعدني

فإن من بـدأ المأساة ينهيهـــا

وإن من فتح الأبواب يغلقهــا

وإن من أشعل النيـران يطفيهــا

يا من يدخن في صمت ويتركني

في البحر أرفع مرسـاتي وألقيهـا

ألا تراني ببحر الحب غارقـة

والموج يمضغ آمـالي ويرميهــا

إنزل قليلا عن الأهداب يا رجلا

مــا زال يقتل أحلامي ويحييهـا

كفاك تلعب دور العاشقين معي

وتنتقي كلمــات لست تعنيهــا

كم اخترعت مكاتيبـا سترسلها

وأسعدتني ورودا سوف تهديهــا

وكم ذهبت لوعد لا وجود لـه

وكم حلمت بأثـواب سأشريهــا
وكم تمنيت لو للرقص تطلبني

وحيـرتني ذراعي أين ألقيهـــا

ارجع إلي فإن الأرض واقفـة

كأنمــا فرت من ثوانيهــــا

إرجـع فبعدك لا عقد أعلقــه

ولا لمست عطوري في أوانيهــا

لمن جمالي لمن شال الحرير لمن

ضفـائري منذ أعـوام أربيهــا

إرجع كما أنت صحوا كنت أم مطرا

فمــا حياتي أنا إن لم تكن فيهـا

----------


## لميس الامام

أجمل صباح لأرق القصائد النزارية
اختيار موفق اخي ابن البلد..
عندما تغنت بها المطربة الرقيقة نجاة الصغيرة
كان وما زال ..لها صدى رائع لما جسدته بصوتها العذب من معان 
تتضمن قصيدة الى رجل.....
صباحكم ورد

لميس الامام

----------


## أم أحمد

ضع أمنياتك في سجدة ثم أنسها !!! واعلم أن الله لا ينساها بل يؤجلها لحينها

----------


## لميس الامام

صباحك سكر يا ام احمد

وفي السجدة حيث يكون الله اقرب الى عبده
يستجيب سبحانه وتعالى حيث قال : ادعوني استجب لكم

----------


## nova_n

صباح الخير للجميع
وجمعة مباركة

----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الفل عليكم جميعا

جمعة مباركة
وأهديكم سورة الكهف
بصوت الشيخ مشاري العفاسي
http://islam.egyptsons.com/q/sora-18.html#.To7NEHLLKgg

----------


## nova_n

صباح الخير ويوم جديد مميز
وطيب بأذن الله

----------


## محمد طلعت

كل عام وأنتم جميعا بألف خير وكل شهر وأنتم جميعا بألف خير وكل جمعة وأنتم جميعا بألف خير وكل يوم وأنتم جميعا بألف خير وكل ساعة وأنتم جميعا بألف خير وكل دقيقة وأنتم جميعا بألف خبر وكل ثانية وأنتم جميعا بألف خير ونلتقى باذن الله قريبا فى الرحاب الطاهرة الطيبة .. ::

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير.. 
بقالى كتير ما صبحت عليكم من هنا 
وبصبح عليكم بكلمات بجد جميلة وعجيانى كتير ....


 صباحكم جميل ومعطر بذكرالله تعالى*

----------


## kethara

*و يُشرق الصبآح ..


لـ نُجدد فيه ثقتنا بـِ الله ..

لـ يعآود البشَر ترتيب أحلامهم .. من جديد !

صبآحُ أتمنآه لكم .. مشرق خآلي مِن الألم ..

صبآحٌ تنتهي بشروقه كل الأوجآع ..

صباح له مذاق الخير والسعادة
*

----------


## محمد أمير

*صباح الخير
من يوم الجمعة اللهم اغفر لنا وأعفو عنا
ما بين الجمعتين
يا رحمن يا رحيم
كل يوم جديد
به أمل يشرق مع اشعة الشمس الدافئة
صباح الخير والفرح والسعادة

الله يديمكم*

----------


## نوورا

*

باصبح عليكم بحكمة عجبانى جدا
اللى فوق دى جوة الصورة*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير
 :f2:

----------


## الشحرورة

*


صباح الخير يا حلووووووين*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الفل والورد والياسمين
 :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

من خلف زجاج البلكونه 

وبين يدى فنجان قهوتى 

والسماء ترسل امطارها 

ارت ان اقول لكم 

صباحكم اجمل صباح*

----------


## الشحرورة

*بصبح عليكم
وبادعى ربى ينور طريقكم
بالخير والنور
وكل ايامكم تكون سرور فى سرور

الشحرورة*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير على كل أبناء مصر
 :f2:

----------


## الشحرورة

*

باصبح على الكل
وباتمنالكم  نهار سعيد زى الفل
وصباح منور ببياض
طرحة وتل
وفرحة أمل 
لما علينا تطل

الشحرورة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*صباح الخير*
*صباح يملؤه الأمل و الحب*
*صباح يملؤه الشوق إلى ربوع الوطن*
*صباح يملؤه الحنين إلى كل الأهل و الأصدقاء و الأحبه*
*صباح كله أمنيات طيبه لكل أعضاء منتدانا الحبيب*
 :f2: 
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*صباحكم ورد


يا كل ابناء مصر *

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الشمس المشرقة
والعصافير المغردة
والزهور الشذية

----------


## الشحرورة

*باصبح عليكم بصباح كبير
وبنقول يحيا يحيا التغيير
بس المهم لايه وليه
الرحمة يا رب من التفكييييييييييييييييييييير
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح اللى بتغنى
 ::

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## نوورا

*

مساء الخير*

----------


## nova_n

*

صباح الخير والسعادة*

----------


## اليمامة

صباحكم سعادة ومودة 

 :f:

----------


## loly_h

*صباح الخير... ياخير مافى الصباح ...

*

----------


## nariman

وده حب ايه ده اللي منغير أي حرية ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الورد

----------


## الشحرورة

*يا صباح الفل
لكل واحد جاى يصبح
وعلينا يطل
القمر ودعنا ووعدنا
الشمس تطلع لما ضياكم
علينا يهل

صباح شحرورى*

----------


## loly_h

*



صباح الخير ...*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

صباحكم سعادة وسكر زيادة*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

صباحكم سكر
وشهد مكرر
وريحة نسيمة
فل وعنبر*

----------


## منى شهاب

*اللهم اجعل هذا الصباح لأحبتي صباحا باسما بالذكر .. 
وظهرا مشرقا بالشكر ..
وعصرا يافعا بالدعاء ..
ومغربا مفعما بالإجابة ..
وعشاء فاتحته الرحمة والمغفرة ..

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

صباحكم زقزقة وتغريد
وصباح فرحة جديد فى جديد
يا مبكرين فى النهار
يارب رزقكم يكبر ويزيد*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الفل
 :f2:

----------


## kethara

*

صباح من بين أحضان الامل*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

Good morning

----------


## loly_h

*

صباح جميل ...*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

يا 

ياا

ياااصباح الخير 
يااااصباح الفل على عيونكم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الفل على أجمل منتدى وأحلى أعضاء
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح شريف أفنظم
 ::

----------


## ana blanco

ربـيْ إنّها الجّمـعَةْ .. وًٍ الجمعة مـِْن خير الأيام عندك ؛ فـاكتَب لـنا الخّيرَ فيـھا ۆ أسّعِدْ فيھا قّلوبَنا . ....رّبـيْ إنّ لَكْ عّبـادٌا ينَتظّرونَ فرجا قَريباً . . فـبشّرهمْ . . ۆ عّبادٌا يَسألـونَكْ شفاءً فـعّافـِهّمْ . . ۆ عّبادٌا يّرجونَ رحّمَتكَ فـارّحَمهّمْ . . ۆ عّبادٌا يّرجونَ منْكَ تَحقيق أماني فلا تخْذلهم
آَمِـيْـــنَ يَــــارَبُّ
صباحكم مبروك سعيد و جمعة خير و بركة علي اصحاب المنتدي كلهم 
 ::

----------


## nariman

\
 " العدو خلف السراب "

تزيد المسافات بيني وبينك

تخبو الملامح شيئا.. فشيئا

وتغدو مع البعد بعض الظلال

وبعض لأتذكر.. بعض الشجن

ويغدو اللقاء بقايا من الضوء

تبدو قليلا.. وتخبو قليلا..

وتصغر في العين

تسقط في الأفق

ترحل كالعطر

تغدو خطوطا بوجه الزمن..

فماذا سنحكي..

وكل الملامح صارت ظلالا

وكل الذي"كان" أضحى خيالا

وأصبحت أنت الزمان البعيد

أعود إليه.. فيبدو محالا

تزيد المسافات بيني وبينك يخبو البريق

ويحملني الشوق ألقي بنفسي على شاطئيك

فأرجع منك.. وبعضي حريق..

وأسأل نفسي على أي درب سألقاك يوما

وقد صار وجهك في كل درب يطوف بعيني

طريق أشد الرحال إليه.. فيهرب مني

طريق أعود غريبا عليه.. فيسأل عني..

طريق يداعبني من بعيد

فأجري إليه ويصرخ.. دعني..

على أي درب سألقاك يوما

وفي أي درب ستصرخ حزنا دماء البريء..

فأنت الزمان الذي قد يجيء

وأنت الزمان الذي لن يجيء

وأنت الصباح الذي ضاع في العين

بين الرحيل.. وبين المجيء

فحينا يسافر.. حينا يغامر

ويسقط عمري بين الرحيل.. وبين المجيء..

* * *

تزيد المسافات بيني وبينك أسكن عينيك

أبني جدارا من الحلم حولك

أحميك من يأس حلمي

وأبني قصورا على شاطئيك

لأنا نعيش زمانا كئيبا

أخبئ حلمي في مقلتيك

لأنا سقطنا على الدرب خوفا

وبعثرنا العمر خلف الفضاء

وصرنا رياحا.. و ظلا.. وعطرا

وصرنا سحابا.. يطوف السماء

وصرنا دموعا على مكل عين

وفي كل جرح غدونا دماء

فكنا الخطيئة كنا الهداية

كنا مع اليأس.. بعض الرجاء..

* * *

وتبقى المسافات بيني وبينك سدا يبعثر أحلامنا..

لأنا نسير على غير درب

ونمشي وندرك أن الخطا قد تهاوت

وأن الطريق يجافي القدم

فما عاد في الدرب غير الألم..

فهل من زمان.. يعيد الطريق لأقدامنا

وهل من زمان يلملم بالصبح أشلاؤنا

تعبنا من العدو خلف السراب

وذقنا زمانا بأحزانا

ونمضي مع العمر حلما طويلا

وتغدو المسافات هما ثقيلا

ومازلت أمضي و أمضي إليك

وإن كان عمري يبدو قليلا

 " فاروق جويدة "

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*برغم كل الاحزان التي تسيطر علي حياتنا

 مازال هناك لحظات سعيدة تجعلنا نبتسم .

صباح سعيد عليكم*

----------


## nova_n



----------


## kethara

كن متفائلا :
عند مرضك
عند فقرك
عند حاجتك
عند همك وغمك
في جميع أحوالك …
فإن لك رباً لطيفاً بك
لايعجزه تحقيق رغبتك
صباح الفال الحسن

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباحك فل  يا غالية
يا مصر يا شامخة ويا عالية

----------


## الشاطر حسن



----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الأمل فى عز اليأس

----------


## nariman



----------


## nova_n

صباح الخير لأبناء مصر

----------


## kethara

*
أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله وحده
أصبحنا على فطرة الاسلام
وكلمة الايمان
ودين نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
وعلى ملة أبينا ابراهيمَ حنيفاً مسلماً وما كان من المشركين

أصبحنا أولي همم ... سباقين
لا نرضى دون القمة مكاناً*

----------


## اليمامة

صباح الخير أبناء مصر ..صباح الأمل مولود كل يوم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الفل على أبناء مصر

----------


## اليمامة

صباحكم سكر ..

----------


## nova_n

صباح الخير والسعادة

----------


## اليمامة

صباح النور

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الجمال
على أبناء مصر

----------


## اليمامة

جمعة مباركة

----------


## الشحرورة

*صباح متحنى بضى الشمس
ومتوضى بطهر الحس
يا كل أحبابى
بأتمنى أشوفكم بس !!!!!!!
*

----------


## اليمامة

صباحكم رايق ..بأريج البرتقال

----------


## اليمامة

صباح شريف ..

----------


## loly_h

*حبيبي صباح الخير .**.**. صباحك ورد وفل ولوز
يا عمري صباح النور .**.**. يلا اصحى غنت  فيروز


*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*صباح النور*

----------


## loly_h

*صباح الخير
يارب يوم جميل .**.**. مختلف


*

----------


## nariman

صباح الفل ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الفل

----------


## اليمامة

صباح شريف ..

----------


## اليمامة

صباح شهى ..

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*




صباح باسم



صباح مشرق



وفي كل طريق وردة*

----------


## نوورا

*صباح الخير*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير

----------


## الشحرورة

*

صباح الخير*

----------


## loly_h

*ص**ب**اح عذب* *
كعذوبة و**ر**دة
ص**ب**اح دافىء 
كفنجان ق**ه**وة


*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## nariman



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## فراشة

**

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## لفيف الخطيب

*

صباح الخير لكم جميعا*

----------


## نوورا



----------


## لفيف الخطيب



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## نوورا

*
حينما سئل ابن تيمية كيف اصبحت؟
قال: اصبحت بين نعمتين لا ادرى ايتهما افضل
ذنوب قد سترها الله فلم يستطع ان يعيرنى بها احد..
ومودة قذفها الله فى قلوب العباد لايبلغها عملى

حينما سئل ابن المغيرة..يا ابا محمد كيف اصبحت؟؟
قال: اصبحنا مغرقين فى النعم..عاجزين عن الشكر..
يتحبب ربنا الينا بالنعم وهو الغنى عنا..ونتمقت اليه بالمعاصى
 ونحن اليه محتاجون....
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## نوورا

*من حقهم يقولوا لبعض صباح الخير*

----------


## نوورا

*
هناك حكمة تقول ’
لكل منا شمسان شمس تشرق كل صباح وشمس في قلبه
..ولكن مهما أضاءت شمس الصباح وأشرقت
فإننا لا نراها وإن كانت شمس قلوبنا مطفأة
مهما أضاءت شمس الصباح وأشرقت*

----------


## فراشة

*


**صباحكم أمل وتفاؤل بيوم جميل

يحمل لنا الخير الكثير بإذن الله
*

----------


## kethara

*صباح الخير 
بمشاعر دافئة تعترينى وتعترى الجميع
أصبح عليكم بتلك الابيات

**سئل ابن ابي مطيع عن حسن الخلق ، فأنشد :** 
**تراه إذا ما جئت متهللا .....كأنك تعطيه الذي أنت سائله
 هو البحر من أي النواحي تأتيه .....فلجته المعروف و الجود ساحله
 و لو لم يكن في كفه غير روحه..... لجاد بها فليتق الله سائله
**
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## kethara

*
أتمناه صباح طيب لكل ابناء مصر
باذن الله*

----------


## فراشة



----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الفل والخير والزهور والحب والأمل عليكم جميعا

----------


## لفيف الخطيب



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## لفيف الخطيب



----------


## nova_n



----------


## فراشة



----------


## اليمامة

صباح الخير والأمل ..
على أهل مصر الطيبين

----------


## فراشة

​

----------


## نوورا



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## الشاطر حسن

صباح النور يابلدي
صباح النور ياأهل بلدي 


حمدلله على السلامة ياأم آدم ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

*انا اللى بالامر المحال اكتوى

شفت القمر نطيت لفوق فى الهوا

ماتحبينش ... تحبنى .. ايه انا يهمنى

وليه ؟مادام بالنشوة قلبى ارتوى

وعجبى!!!!*

----------


## اليمامة

> صباح النور يابلدي
> صباح النور ياأهل بلدي 
> 
> 
> حمدلله على السلامة ياأم آدم


الله يسلمك يا حسن 

أنا بشكرك جدا على ترحيبك الجميل 

 :f2:

----------


## نوورا

*
صباح الخير بالليل ولكل الموجودين
**واهلا بعودة الأستاذة اليمامة**
وان شاء الله تكون الظروف أحسن
وتنورينا دايما
*

----------


## فراشة



----------


## a_leader

صباح الهنا
ياللى هنا

----------


## فراشة

صباح بعطر الياسمين وجماله

**

----------


## لفيف الخطيب



----------


## a_leader

صباح جديد و الشمس 

صاحية من بدرى

و الطير بيسعى فى السما 

ع الرزق يجرى

و الوردة زاهية مفتحة

و النسمة جاية مصحصحة

و الضلمة لسة مروحة

يا رب اغفر و اهدى

و انعم علينا بالخير و ادّى

و اجعل طريقنا مستقيم

لا يحيد و دوغرى

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الورد والفل والياسمين على الغالييين
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صباح الورد والفل والياسمين على الغالييين


صباح الفل والياسمين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباحكم فواكه

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## الشاطر حسن

صباح النور ع الموجودين 
صباح الخير يابولبنى
صباح الخير ياسكندراني



" عفوا لايوجد صور مرفقة "  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صباح النور ع الموجودين 
> صباح الخير يابولبنى
> صباح الخير ياسكندراني
> 
> 
> 
> " عفوا لايوجد صور مرفقة "


صباح الفل يا أبوعلى
ولا يهمك 
خد الصورة دى أرفقها
ودى تيمنا بإننا نباركلك مرتين 
مرة على ال .......... 
ومرة على ال .........
      قول يارب

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## الشاطر حسن

صباح النور يابولبنى

صباح الخير ياأبناء مصر

 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صباح النور يابولبنى
> 
> صباح الخير ياأبناء مصر


صباح الفل يا أبوعلى
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الفل عليكم جميعا

----------


## فراشة



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## الشاطر حسن

> 


طبعا الصورة دي ياجماعة مقطع طولي لشباك لسه مدهون جديد ويمكن شايفين ازاي واصلة الحاجات في بعضها في الزاوية اللي جنب التانية. ويمكن حد يسألني على حرف f الموجود في وسط الزرع طبعا هجاوبه ان دا مش اف ولاحاجة ازاي يعني صباح وجميل ونقول اف .طبعا دا عيب في الورقة لأنها استوائية حسب قوانين مندل.

صباح الخير ياميجور
صباح الخير ياأبناء مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ه


> طبعا الصورة دي ياجماعة مقطع طولي لشباك لسه مدهون جديد ويمكن شايفين ازاي واصلة الحاجات في بعضها في الزاوية اللي جنب التانية. ويمكن حد يسألني على حرف f الموجود في وسط الزرع طبعا هجاوبه ان دا مش اف ولاحاجة ازاي يعني صباح وجميل ونقول اف .طبعا دا عيب في الورقة لأنها استوائية حسب قوانين مندل.
> 
> صباح الخير ياميجور
> صباح الخير ياأبناء مصر


ههههههههههههههههههه
ما خدتش بالى من المشاركة دى إلا دلوقتى
عسل يا لورد
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الفل والزهور والياسمين 
عليكم جميعا

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## ابن البلد

أبو حميد صباح المزاج العالي

 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أبو حميد صباح المزاج العالي


صباح الفل يا أبوحميد
عملتها النهاردة الصبح فعلا وشربت قهوة أول ما صحيت
رغم إن دى مش عادتى خالص
مش عارف إتأثرت بالبطاقة ولا إيه
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح التفاح

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> صباح التفاح


يختي جميلة
والله زي العسل التفاحة اللي جنب رجلين البنت.. بكام الكيلو يابوحميد
صباح النور ياغالي
صباح النور ياأبناء مصر
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يختي جميلة
> والله زي العسل التفاحة اللي جنب رجلين البنت.. بكام الكيلو يابوحميد
> صباح النور ياغالي
> صباح النور ياأبناء مصر


صباحك فل يا أبوعلى
 ::

----------


## فراشة

**

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## لفيف الخطيب



----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الفل والزهور والياسمين عليكم جميعا

----------


## kethara

*
صباح يأتيكم معطر بنسمات طيبة
صباح تحملة قوافل الياسمين لقلوبكم الندية
أحبتى أبناء مصر
كم أرى صورتى بينكم دائما مكتملة
كم أرانى فى غاية السعادة معكم

تحيتى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> صباح يأتيكم معطر بنسمات طيبة
> صباح تحملة قوافل الياسمين لقلوبكم الندية
> أحبتى أبناء مصر
> كم أرى صورتى بينكم دائما مكتملة
> كم أرانى فى غاية السعادة معكم
> 
> تحيتى*


صباح الفل يا سوسو
وحشتينى 
صباح الخير يا وش الخير
يا قلب أبيض وفيضه غزير
يا حبيبه بلاش تطولى الغيبة
قلبى تعب من التكدير

----------


## الشحرورة

*صباح الأبتسامة للجميع*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## الشاطر حسن

صباح النور ياأبناء مصر الجميلين والجميليتين :: 
طبعا جميليتين مفرد جميلاتيون اللي هي جمع الجموع من كلمة جميليتون 
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الفل

----------


## نوورا

*صباح الخير على الجميع
يارب كل أيامكم سعادة
وتعود لنا بسرعة الأبتسامة*

----------


## nova_n

*صباح الخير على أحلى أعضاء*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## الشاطر حسن

صباح النور يابلد

 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

صباح الخير 
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


يسعد صباحك يا نادر بك

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## الشحرورة

*
عندما نثق بأن الله قريب جداً
      كل الأشياء تصبح بخير
      صباحكم ثقة برب العباد...,
      ودعاء لاينعقد الابيقين
      صباحكم بشارات خير...,
      فــــ يارب أكرمنا بـــــ خيرك ياجواد*

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


صباح الفل يا أبوحميد
 :: 
صباح الفل لكل أبناء مصر
 :f2:

----------


## Abou.Gouda

صباح الفل

----------


## نوورا

*صباحكم صافى وهادى
باذن الله
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الشمس المشرقة بالأمل والدفء

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## Abou.Gouda

الطعميه السخنه  ::

----------


## Abou.Gouda



----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


مرحب مرحب

----------


## نوورا

*
صباح الخير لكم جميعا
ويارب دائما كل صباحاتكم خير وسعادة

وعجبنى جدا جدا صباح أ ابو جودة
بالطعمية والفول حاجة تفتح النفس
تسلم ايدك

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*صباح الخير من اسكندرية 

مين يعمل لنا قهوة ويجى معايا*

----------


## حسام عمر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv6WJEu45jA

----------


## اسكندرانى

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv6WJEu45jA

----------


## حسام عمر

> 


انا نسيت بتتعمل ازاي

زهيمر بعيد عنك يا عمنا

----------


## حسام عمر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## Abou.Gouda



----------


## اليمامة

صباحكم بياض

----------


## حسام عمر

> صباحكم بياض


اهو ده الصباح اللي يفتح النفس

----------


## Abou.Gouda



----------


## ابن البلد

> 


يا صباح الموز
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


تحــــــــــــــفة

----------


## اليمامة

ولمحبى القهوة 






صباح ..
على كيفك انت ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ولمحبى القهوة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صباح ..
> على كيفك انت ..


الله الله الله

----------


## Abou.Gouda



----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


 :Frown2: 
 :Cold:

----------


## Abou.Gouda



----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الورد

----------


## Abou.Gouda

اظن ما فيش صباح اجمل من كلام الله عز وجل

----------


## Abou.Gouda



----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


صباح الفل

----------


## حسام عمر



----------


## نوورا

*بصبح على الجميع وبأدعيلههم وأتمنالهم
الخير والسعادة
ويارب قلوبهم تبقى على قلوب بعض
ودايما نكون رغم كل الظروف
متفائلييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## Abou.Gouda



----------


## Abou.Gouda

اتفضلوا معايا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اتفضلوا معايا


جريت ريقى يا أبوجودة
صباحك فل
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

وحتى فى عز البرودة ..
تزهر الورود

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وحتى فى عز البرودة ..
> تزهر الورود


سبحان الله

----------


## Abou.Gouda



----------


## حسام عمر



----------


## اليمامة

صباحكم أمنيات
عسى الله أن يحققها 

...

تمنوا من فضلكم  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صباحكم أمنيات
> عسى الله أن يحققها 
> 
> ...
> 
> تمنوا من فضلكم


صباح الخير يا ندى
أدعو الله أن يؤلف بين قلوب المصريين

----------


## اليمامة

> صباح الخير يا ندى
> أدعو الله أن يؤلف بين قلوب المصريين


صباح النور 
اللهم آمين
اللهم استجب

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*
مين جاى معايا 

فول بالخلطه 

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> مين جاى معايا 
> 
> فول بالخلطه 
> 
> *


سبحان الله
النهاردة إتعزمت على أكلة فول برضه
بالهنا والشفا يا أبوالجود
 :f2:

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*

صباح الفل 

*

----------


## نوورا

*
 الصبَاح ؛**

 طائرٌ يحمل بِ جناحِيه أمَل وَ كثيرُ فَرح ،
 مُمتلئةٌ حناجرُه بِ أغنيات الحيَاة !"*
*صباحكم رضا وسعادة
ووحشتوووووونى بزيادة*

----------


## حسام عمر



----------


## نوورا

*
صباح الخير والسعادة
لكل محبين منتدانا
ومن هزم الغياب
وجانا*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## اليمامة

صباح صافى

----------


## الشاطر حسن

​أسعد الله صباحكم
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

صباح مشرق 


 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الفل عليكم جميعا

النهارده صاحي وعندي نشاط  :2: 

بس لسه لحد دلوقتي معملتش حاجه 

مستني الفطار  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صباح الفل عليكم جميعا
> 
> النهارده صاحي وعندي نشاط 
> 
> بس لسه لحد دلوقتي معملتش حاجه 
> 
> مستني الفطار


صباح العسل
تحب أبعت لك دليفرى؟
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> صباح العسل
> تحب أبعت لك دليفرى؟


تسلم يا أبو حميد يارب
انت صاحب واجب

 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

صباح شريف

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير
 :f2:

----------


## فاضــل

صباح التفاؤل 

فسوف تصفو الليالي بعد كدرتها .... و كل دور اذا ما تم ينقلب     (محمود سامي البارودي)

اذا قيل تم قترقب زوال 

اذا قيل تم الظلم (اي تفاقم لدرجة الاكتمال) فترقب زواله 

لذا فالمنحة موجودة داخل المحنة .. و لكن التركيز على المحنة يصرف نظرنا عنها

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الورد
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صبح الصباح
فتاح يا عليم
والجيب ما فيهشى
ولا مليم
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير على الورد اللى فتح
فى جناين مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير
قيل أنه إذا إستوى الصمت والكلام فالصمت أولى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الورد

----------


## misr

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا

----------


## the_chemist

إمتى يا مصر تقومى تشدى الحيل

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الفل 
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الجمال
 ::  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> إمتى يا مصر تقومى تشدى الحيل


تجاوزنا فترة شد الحيل و نذيع عليكم فقرة شد الحبل

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الحب والزهور والياسمين يا أبو حميد 
 :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :l:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صباح الحب والزهور والياسمين يا أبو حميد


حبيبى يا أبوحميد يا غالى
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## a_leader

صباح الفل عليكم جميعا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير يا أبناء مصر  ::

----------


## فاضــل

صباح الفل يا ابو حميد  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صباح الفل يا ابو حميد


حبيبى يا فاضل يا أجمل الأصدقاء  ::   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير 
توكلنا على الله و هو حسبنا و نعم الوكيل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير 
18 رمضان 1439

----------


## أحمد ناصر

رمضان كريم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير  :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير على مصر و أبناء مصر 
 ::

----------


## misr

صباح الفل والياسمين      يا ابو حميد  

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صباح الفل والياسمين      يا ابو حميد  
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


 ::   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الفل والزهور والياسمين 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مساء الفل والزهور والياسمين


 :f: صباح الفل يا أبو حميد
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير
 :Heart4:

----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الفل والزهور والياسمين يا ابو حميد 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صباح الفل والزهور والياسمين يا ابو حميد


حبيبى يا أبو يوسف  :f:   :f:   :f:

----------

